#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Черная магия в Ваджраяне?

## Ванар

Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)? Я понимаю роль и необходимость гневных форм просветленных существ в деле преобразования существ зловредных и невосприимчивых. Также у меня не вызывает возражений такой тантрический "инструментарий" как человеческие кости, черепа и т.п. - подобные вещи естественно будут присутствовать в практиках, связанных с гневными божествами. В практике Чод, например, я не вижу ничего недопустимого. Мне самому, скорее всего, не хватило бы духа заниматься Чод, но к тому, кто реально практикует, я испытываю большое уважение. С этим ясно. Но я недоумеваю, зачем же обучать людей способам причинения вреда другим, как это делается в Ваджрабхайраве? Пусть просветленные и сострадательные существа искусно распоряжаются разрушительными энергиями. Для них, собственно, все эти магические приемы, изложенные в Ваджрабхайраве, вообще не нужны, эти приемы передаются именно людям. А могут ли люди правильно распорядится этой силой, и вообще, имеют ли на нее право?

----------


## Choi

> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)? ... я недоумеваю, зачем же обучать людей способам причинения вреда другим, как это делается в Ваджрабхайраве? Пусть просветленные и сострадательные существа искусно распоряжаются разрушительными энергиями. Для них, собственно, все эти магические приемы, изложенные в Ваджрабхайраве, вообще не нужны, эти приемы передаются именно людям. А могут ли люди правильно распорядится этой силой, и вообще, имеют ли на нее право?


Обычные люди ни как не могут использовать это знание, вам не о чем беспокоится.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Дордже (13.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это ОТКУДА у вас такие сведенья по тантре? Это что, провокация?

Это где это в Ваджрабхайраве культивируется причинение вреда существам и ЧЕРНАЯ МАГИЯ?

Все аспекты гневных божеств направлены НА ОМРАЧЕНИЯ живых существ - гнев, страсть и неведенье, но никак не на причинение вреда самим живым существам.

Вы каким образом получили сведенья по Ваджрабхайраве? Из каких источников?

----------

Вольдемар (07.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (06.02.2013), Иван Денисов (07.02.2013), Сергей Губарев (21.10.2014), Содпа Т (06.02.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Это где это в Ваджрабхайраве культивируется причинение вреда существам и ЧЕРНАЯ МАГИЯ?
> 
> Все аспекты гневных божеств направлены НА ОМРАЧЕНИЯ живых существ - гнев, страсть и неведенье, но никак не на причинение вреда самим живым существам.


Ответственность она и в буддизме ответственность, на благо этого же существа.

----------


## Ванар

> Это ОТКУДА у вас такие сведенья по тантре? Это что, провокация?
> 
> Это где это в Ваджрабхайраве культивируется причинение вреда существам и ЧЕРНАЯ МАГИЯ?
> 
> Все аспекты гневных божеств направлены НА ОМРАЧЕНИЯ живых существ - гнев, страсть и неведенье, но никак не на причинение вреда самим живым существам.
> 
> Вы каким образом получили сведенья по Ваджрабхайраве? Из каких источников?


http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Vadgrabhayirava.htm

Я же сказал, что меня не смущает обуздание ГНЕВНЫМИ БОЖЕСТВАМИ омрачений и даже самих омраченных существ, но самим ГНЕВНЫМ БОЖЕСТВАМ технические приемы, изложенные в приведенном мной источнике, согласитесь, не нужны.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ответственность она и в буддизме ответственность, на благо этого же существа.


Вы что, занимаетесь ваджраянскими практиками - в дзене? Как Вы можете об этом судить?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ванар, это вы по собственной инициативе разбираете тантрические практики - помещенные в сети? Без передачи от Учителя и подробных комментариев? И все принимаете за чистую монету?

----------


## Legba

> Все аспекты гневных божеств направлены НА ОМРАЧЕНИЯ живых существ - гнев, страсть и неведенье, но никак не на причинение вреда самим живым существам.


Честно говоря, при чтении коренной тантры не возникает впечатления, что речь идет об омрачениях.
Вы ее сами-то читали?))

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Chikara (06.02.2013), Eugeny (07.02.2013), Tong Po (07.02.2013), Vidyadhara (07.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (07.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Ванар

> Ванар, это вы по собственной инициативе разбираете тантрические практики - помещенные в сети? Без передачи от Учителя и подробных комментариев? И все принимаете за чистую монету?


Я, конечно же, не вникаю в практику, для которой, несомненно, необходимо посвящение. Просто хочу понять, что это за тип текстов такой - тантры? В данном случае приходится принять прочитанное "за чистую монету". Гухьясамаджа-тантра, например, полна символов и аллегорий, а здесь речь явно идет о магии, о чем же еще?

----------


## Нико

Я хотела в отдельную тему вынести. Можно и тут спросить, наверное, у знатоков "чёрной магии". В чём различие между Кукукуллой и Красной Тарой? А также межу Экаджати и Палден Лхамо? Изображения приветствуются.

----------


## Legba

> Я хотела в отдельную тему вынести. Можно и тут спросить, наверное, у знатоков "чёрной магии". В чём различие между Кукукуллой и Красной Тарой? А также межу Экаджати и Палден Лхамо? Изображения приветствуются.


Так эта... Тексты то разные)) Но если речь о внешности, то у Экаджати всего по одному - джата, глаз, зуб, грудь... Ну и вообще, Экаджати это гневная форма Самантабхадри. Про Шри Деви такого не говорят... Кажется.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Сергей Хос (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)?


Антитеррор. В древности, если появлялись неуловимые серийные убийцы, неуязвимые кровавые диктаторы и т.д. - так останавливали злодеяния.

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Антитеррор. В древности, если появлялись неуловимые серийные убийцы, неуязвимые кровавые диктаторы и т.д. - так решался вопрос.


Но только из высшего сострадания! Т.н. "гневное сострадание"  :Wink:  В формате "ой, чтож ты делаешь, тыж сейчас себе карму такими делами напортишь, давай-ка я тебя сейчас того, зато в ады не попадёшь, а то и вообще в чистую землю переправлю"  :Big Grin:

----------

Eugeny (07.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Джигме (09.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Дондог (14.07.2016), Тао (07.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Ванар

> Я хотела в отдельную тему вынести. Можно и тут спросить, наверное, у знатоков "чёрной магии". В чём различие между Кукукуллой и Красной Тарой? А также межу Экаджати и Палден Лхамо? Изображения приветствуются.


Нет уж, давайте о черной магии) Я вообще считаю, что великий йогин, сиддха посредством своих энергий может не только исцелять, но и убивать, и его мудрость - гарантия того, что это не будет делаться во зло. Но магические приемы, в том числе изложенные в этом тексте, - это явно способа использовать те же энергии непросветленным человеком. Зачем тогда все эти материальные субстанции типа гнезда ворона, трухи изъеденного червями дерева и т.п.?




> Антитеррор. В древности, если появлялись неуловимые серийные убийцы, неуязвимые кровавые диктаторы и т.д. - так останавливали злодеяния.


Хорошо бы так... "Великий Мао" до своей естественной смерти все свои "великие" дела успел совершить...

----------

Тао (07.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Из намтара Миларепы:

"Страстно желая достигнуть Освобождения, я не раз умолял его передать мне некоторые наставления, и в ответ он однажды сказал мне: «В провинции Ю и Цанг у меня есть немало преданных учеников и последователей из мирян, которые очень бы хотели прийти ко мне, *но их всякий раз грабят по дороге пастухи-кочевники Ямдака, Талунга и Лингпа. И поскольку это происходило неоднократно*, мои ученики не могут прийти ко мне с запасами провизии и подарками. Пойди и напусти на грабителей град. Это будет полезное для религии дело. Тогда я передам тебе наставления относительно Истины».
Я тотчас же отправился туда и напустил сильнейшую грозу с градом в каждом из указанных мест. Когда, вернувшись, я спросил ламу об обещанных наставлениях, то услышал в ответ: «Что? За твои две-три жалкие градины ты осмеливаешься спрашивать о Святейшей Дхарме, которую я получил в Индии такой дорогой ценой? Нет, сударь, если ты действительно стремишься к Истине, пойди и посредством магии, адептом которой ты себя считаешь, уничтожь некоторых горцев Лхобрака, так как *они тоже часто грабили моих учеников, когда они шли ко мне из Ньял-Ло-ро*, и не раз оскорбляли и меня. Если ты сумеешь в доказательство своих магических способностей расправиться с ними, я сообщу тебе Мистические Истины, переданные мне моим почитаемым Гуру, великим пандитом Наропой, – Истины, с помощью которых можно за одну жизнь достигнуть Освобождения и прийти к состоянию Будды».

Древние способы борьбы с разбойниками. Должна быть веская причина: непрерывные злодеяния.
Кроме этого, есть апокрифы: неканонические тексты, составленные неизвестно кем и неизвестно для чего. Бывают и ложные тантры.

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Джигме (09.02.2013), Дондог (14.07.2016), лесник (08.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Антитеррор. В древности, если появлялись неуловимые серийные убийцы, неуязвимые кровавые диктаторы и т.д. - так останавливали злодеяния.


Вот на китайцев видно не хватило...

----------

Legba (06.02.2013), Дондог (14.07.2016), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Толи дело у нас: "... как сохнет эта картошка пусть иссхонет раб божий такой-то во имя отца сына и духа святага..." или " как я пришила эту пуговицу, пусть так пришьётся ко мне красный молодец такой-то во имя отца, сына и ..."

----------

Aion (07.02.2013), Vidyadhara (07.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Джигме (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Дондог (14.07.2016), Иван Денисов (07.02.2013), Ондрий (06.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Ванар

> Из намтара Миларепы


Ну, именно Миларепа здесь не лучший пример. Злоупотребление магией до встречи с учителем было его основным грехом, и кто-то же его этому научил. Впрочем, да я понял вашу мысль, Германн.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, именно Миларепа здесь не пример. Злоупотребление магией до встречи с учителем было его основным грехом, и кто-то же его этому научил. Впрочем, да я понял вашу мысль, Германн.


Не какой-то там черной магией, а абхичарой Ямантаки линии Нубчена Сангье Еше!

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Legba (06.02.2013), Tong Po (07.02.2013), К. Дордже (25.08.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах...


Не читайте эти тантры, если они вам не нравятся. А так, только в сказках для дурачков жизнь хороша и прекрасна, все идет по плану и так далее. Когда живешь среди людей, приходится и в кал нырять, ибо жизнь такова. Другой нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот на китайцев видно не хватило...


Дык их же цельный милльярд. Тут никакой маны не хватит.

----------

Legba (06.02.2013), Tong Po (07.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Джигме (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2013), лесник (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (07.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот на китайцев видно не хватило...


Да гранаты у них не той системы (С)

----------

Legba (06.02.2013), Вантус (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (06.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2013), Топпер- (06.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Магия -- просто метод/средство, которое может быть использовано как во благо, так и наоборот...
Как нож, которым можно и нарезать хлеб, чтоб поделиться, и -- убить человека.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Да гранаты у них не той системы (С)


Плохому танцору все что-то мешает. Шанаг, может быть?

----------


## Содпа Т

2 Ванар: 
Интересно,_откуда_ вы взяли что именно Тантра,название которой озвучено Вами, принадлежит именно Традиции ТБ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вантус

> 2 Ванар: 
> Интересно,_откуда_ вы взяли что именно Тантра,название которой озвучено Вами, принадлежит именно Традиции ТБ?


Ну это как бы общеизвестный факт.

----------


## Содпа Т

...

----------


## Дубинин

> Не какой-то там черной магией, а абхичарой Ямантаки линии Нубчена Сангье Еше!


http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Нуб_Санге_Еше Тоесть Джецун Миларепа, был неслабым тантристом (буддийским?), ещё до своего обучения у двух буддийских учителей?

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.10.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Нуб_Санге_Еше Тоесть Джецун Миларепа, был неслабым тантристом (буддийским?), ещё до своего обучения у двух буддийских учителей?


Более того - до встречи с Марпой он даже учения Дзогчен получил, но... "не въехал".  :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

> Более того - до встречи с Марпой он даже учения Дзогчен получил, но... "не въехал".


 Его магические силы ещё до Дзогчена-это следствие: "... Сообщение от Вантус  
Не какой-то там черной магией, а абхичарой Ямантаки линии Нубчена Сангье Еше!..."?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Чертовщины в современном мире хватает (как и в древнем  :Smilie: ). Главное, Будда этим не занимался:

"Ненависть не излечивается ненавистью, но лишь отсутствием ненависти излечивается она"

----------

Геннадий Юрич (15.10.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (07.02.2013), Ритл (07.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так эта... Тексты то разные)) Но если речь о внешности, то у Экаджати всего по одному - джата, глаз, зуб, грудь... Ну и вообще, Экаджати это гневная форма Самантабхадри. Про Шри Деви такого не говорят... Кажется.


Я ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЯ просила. Существенные знаки отличия. И в мантрах тоже, можно в личку. Тут все спецы собрались, я смотрю. )

----------


## Курт

Есть вопрос, близкий по теме. Отдельный топик не хочу открывать.
Собственно, вопрос: какое из направлений тибетского буддизма наиболее... мммм... скажем так - наиболее густо пропитано всякими "магическими практиками"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Честно говоря, при чтении коренной тантры не возникает впечатления, что речь идет об омрачениях.
> Вы ее сами-то читали?))


Читала уж конечно. Задушить гада омраченного и кровью стены намазать - да. И польза ему будет прям невероятная. Прочитаешь в сети и пойдешь , как написано, тантру практиковать. И еще будешь рассказывать про коварный кровожадный тибетский буддизм всем.

А потом полиция припрется, так еще и полицейских гадов убрать.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> какое из направлений тибетского буддизма наиболее... мммм... скажем так - наиболее густо пропитано всякими "магическими практиками"?


Это Вам в Хогвартс, буддизм о другом.



> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)?


Маньяк гонится за девушкой, пробегает мимо Вас, Вы ставите подножку, маньяк падает, ломает руку, открытый перелом. С одной стороны, Вы навредили человеку, потому что он сломал руку и теперь будет несколько месяцев париться из-за перелома. С другой стороны, Вы спасли девушку от изнасилования, а самого маньяка от совершения неблагого поступка.
Все тоже самое и здесь. Руководствуясь состраданием и опираясь на мудрость, практик совершает разрушительное действие, чтобы таким образом и агрессора спасти, и его жертв.



> А могут ли люди правильно распорядится этой силой, и вообще, имеют ли на нее право?





> Пусть просветленные и сострадательные существа искусно распоряжаются разрушительными энергиями.


Сами себе здесь отвечаете.



> В чём различие между Кукукуллой и Красной Тарой?


В активности. Возьмите, к примеру, Гуру Ринпоче и все его формы. В чем отличие форм Гуру Ринпоче от Гуру Ринпоче?

----------

Германн (07.02.2013), Елена Кузнецова (03.05.2015), Сафронов Иван (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Это Вам в Хогвартс, буддизм о другом.


Чем торопиться отвечать, читайте внимательнее. Вопрос был не о цели, а о методе.

----------


## Ондрий

Вот вам и про Хогвартс. Наслаждайтесь. Только Германну не давайте.

http://ru.scribd.com/doc/100669432/O...ushan-Dasgupta

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Вот вам и про Хогвартс. Наслаждайтесь. Только Германну не давайте.
> 
> http://ru.scribd.com/doc/100669432/O...ushan-Dasgupta


Не читаю по-буржуйски. ((

----------


## Ондрий

> Не читаю по-буржуйски. ((


Можно скинуться на перевод. @Нико, берешься?  :Smilie:  Книжка замечательная.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Читала уж конечно. Задушить гада омраченного и кровью стены намазать - да.


Ну, это сарказм, я понял. А по делу?))
Шила в мешке не утаишь, чай не 10 век.
Все эти тексты, в любом случае, скоро станут доступны всем.
Здравая позиция, ИМХО, заключается в том, чтобы дать адекватное объяснение...
Если кто может))

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Я слышал, иногда говорят так: "А раздел гневного действия я вам передавать не буду. Не тратьте время. Это раньше нужно было, а вы лучше просто вызывайте полицию в случае чего". )))

----------

Aion (07.02.2013), Legba (07.02.2013), Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Sadhak (07.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013), Германн (07.02.2013), Джигме (09.02.2013), Елена Кузнецова (03.05.2015), Нико (07.02.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Я ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЯ просила. Существенные знаки отличия. И в мантрах тоже, можно в личку.


Хм. Вопрос не очень корректный. Изображений существует дохрена и больше.
Путеводитель по формам Экаджати: http://www.himalayanart.org/pages/ekajati/index.html
Путеводитель по формам Палден Лхамо: http://www.himalayanart.org/pages/sh...rms/index.html
А мантру не скажу, не положено. Но вообще - несколько бидж общие, а мантры разные.

----------


## Нико

Если про Три чен щи.берусь однозначно

----------


## Ондрий

> Если про Три чен щи.берусь однозначно


А можно по англ? или по рус? я ничего не понял  :Frown:

----------


## Вантус

> Есть вопрос, близкий по теме. Отдельный топик не хочу открывать.
> Собственно, вопрос: какое из направлений тибетского буддизма наиболее... мммм... скажем так - наиболее густо пропитано всякими "магическими практиками"?


Все неправления - ваджраяна и пропитаны в равной мере. Гелуг и Сакья пропитаны стандартизированными, а Кагью и Ньингма - разношерстными "магическими практиками".

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, это сарказм, я понял. А по делу?))
> Шила в мешке не утаишь, чай не 10 век.
> Все эти тексты, в любом случае, скоро станут доступны всем.
> Здравая позиция, ИМХО, заключается в том, чтобы дать адекватное объяснение...
> Если кто может))


Здравый смысл заключается, чтоб непосвященным ничего не объяснять, особенно публично, а отсылать их за объяснениями к мудрым Учителям. Или пусть Нагрим читает, раз не 10 век. Желательно, после Ламрима. 

Не берите себе на душу шила.

----------

Германн (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Какое еще шило на душу? У подводников "шило" это технический спирт  :Smilie: . Точно, не надо его на душу брать!
Или вы про "шила", которая парамита? Тогда - надо.

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Нико (07.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Здравый смысл заключается, чтоб непосвященным ничего не объяснять, особенно публично, а отсылать их за объяснениями к мудрым Учителям. Или пусть Нагрим читает, раз не 10 век. Желательно, после Ламрима. 
> 
> Не берите себе на душу шила.


В ТБ да и вообще в Б и без тантры много чего что профанами может быть истолковано/понято не так как нам хотелось бы. Хоть бы и учение о пустоте. А дзен с разными "встретишь мать-убей мать"? Все это уже давно напечатано и кому надо известно. Чего уж тут. Да что там Буддизм, Библию почитайте- там вообще кровавая баня. непосвященные в любом отеле тумбочку отроют, возьмут, прочтут и извратят)

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Германн (07.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ванар - если уж  в инете все лезут везде, то почитайте для сравнения геше Джампа Кенчога, например. Он давал полное описание практики в 1994 году. Ело Ринпоче давал тоже не так давно. Конечно, надо иметь передачу для ознакомления с этими практиками, но раз уж Вы нарылы это в инете - есть смысл почитать и других учителей на эту тему.

Но не занимайтесь, пожалуйста, практиками самопорождения и вообще, основы буддизма почитайте. И не переживайте за кровожадный тибетский тантрический буддизм - цель которого все равно достичь состояния Будды на благо всех существ побыстрее, и ни в коем случае не причинить им вреда. Бодхисаттвами используются искусные методы, если они проникнуты мудростью.

Никакой черной магии в буддизме махаяны нет. Цель - достичь мудрости, чтобы действенно помогать существам.

И суть Чода именно в сострадании.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это ОТКУДА у вас такие сведенья по тантре? Это что, провокация?
> 
> Это где это в Ваджрабхайраве культивируется причинение вреда существам и ЧЕРНАЯ МАГИЯ?
> 
> Все аспекты гневных божеств направлены НА ОМРАЧЕНИЯ живых существ - гнев, страсть и неведенье, но никак не на причинение вреда самим живым существам.
> 
> Вы каким образом получили сведенья по Ваджрабхайраве? Из каких источников?



Ну почитайте, например, Сусидхикара Сутру. В сети на русском есть. Там есть такой интересный раздел абхичара.

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Конечно, в тантрах полно черной магии, и у современных индусов тантрик - это, в первую очередь, черный маг. Почему? А вот потому. Кому надо - тот и сам поймет, а кому не надо - будет придумывать разные подмены смыслов в духе "напялим на протестантизм тантрический костюм".

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Аурум (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

http://ru.scribd.com/doc/100669432/O...ushan-Dasgupta

Ондрий, ты про этот перевод, что ли? Довольно академическая и трудоёмкая работа. Не успела понять объём, у меня зависалово.

----------

Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Цитата Сообщение от Нико Посмотреть сообщение
Если про Три чен щи.берусь однозначно
А можно по англ? или по рус? я ничего не понял 

Нет, это у меня глюк из подсознания вылез -- об отличном комментарии на нгондро "Источник всех сиддх", который любил комментировать Богдо-геген Ринпоче. Работа почти доделана (с тибетского). )))

----------

Галина_Сур (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я что-то не вижу тут выкладки изображений Красной Тары и Курукуллы. Вантус?

----------


## PampKin Head

Чем отличается нож, которым нарезают хлеб, и нож, которым зарезали соседа в бреду запоя? Чаще всего ничем. 

Как говорят американцы: "... не оружие убивает, а человек".

З.Ы. В опасном мире мы живем: свободно продаются ножи, молотки, лопаты...

----------

Германн (07.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ещё два хайку от Пампкин Хеда: 


"Чем отличается нож, которым нарезают хлеб, 
И нож, которым зарезали соседа в бреду запоя? 
Чаще всего ничем".

"Не оружие убивает, а человек.
В опасном мире мы живем: 
Свободно продаются ножи, молотки, лопаты..." )))

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Ванар - если уж  в инете все лезут везде, то почитайте для сравнения геше Джампа Кенчога, например. Он давал полное описание практики в 1994 году. Ело Ринпоче давал тоже не так давно.


Не стоит передергивать. Ни Ело Ринпоче, ни геше Джампа Кенчог не давали комментариев непосредственно на тантру.
Только на садхану, составленную Пабонка Ринпоче - равно как Геше Нгаванг Даргье, Серконг Ринпоче и т.д.
Все Учителя касаются вопроса гневной активности вообще крайне неохотно, и , опять таки в контексте конкретной садханы - а не коренного текста.

И опять таки, в Нагриме эта тема практически не рассматривается.
Зачем отсылать человека читать книжки, в которых нет ответа на его вопрос?
Книжки, конечно, полезные. Но, вообще говоря, можно тогда на любой вопрос отвечать:
"Читайте Шантидеву" - точно хуже не будет.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Tong Po (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Я что-то не вижу тут выкладки изображений Красной Тары и Курукуллы.


Святый Боже, неужели гугл перестал осуществлять поиск?


В свою очередь, и Красные Тары бывают разные, и Курукуллы.
Вот такая, например, Четырехрукая Красная Тара из терма Апанг Тертона:

Вот такая, например, Лотосовая Дакини Курукулла :


http://ru.scribd.com/doc/95316908/Ma...the-Saviouress - литература

----------

Аньезка (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Я что-то не вижу тут выкладки изображений Красной Тары и Курукуллы. Вантус?


В Гугле забанили, за плохое поведение?))
Тара: http://www.himalayanart.org/pages/tara/index.html
Курукулла: http://www.himalayanart.org/pages/kurukulla/index.html

Надо заметить, что Курукулла бывает и не только красная: http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cfm/322.html

----------

Pedma Kalzang (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вот последний аспект Курукуллы знаком, с луком и стрелой. У меня вопрос: в чём различие между Красной Тарой и Курукуллой? Имею передачу двух несколько разных мантр, по сути они похожи. Во время посвящения Ваджрапани для монголов переводчик сам путался. Есть просьбы прояснить это дело.

----------


## Нико

Нет, у меня инет сегодня виснет. Не забанили пока на гугле. ))

----------


## Legba

> У меня вопрос: в чём различие между Красной Тарой и Курукуллой?


Два разных Йидама.))

----------


## Нико

В чём разница? Я тут в обеих материнский аспект тантры вижу. Разные традиции?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я слышал, иногда говорят так: "А раздел гневного действия я вам передавать не буду. Не тратьте время. Это раньше нужно было, а вы лучше просто вызывайте полицию в случае чего". )))


Кхм... Вот на случай с полицией и нужен раздел гневных действий, иначе будет

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вот последний аспект Курукуллы знаком, с луком и стрелой.


На другие атрибуты смотрите. Лук и стрела везде будут совпадать.



> У меня вопрос: в чём различие между Красной Тарой и Курукуллой?


Активность разная. 2 раза уже в теме написали. Это нирманакаи, осуществляющие различную сострадетельную активность. На уровне самбхогакаи - Ваджраварахи, на уровне дхармакаи - Самантабхадри.



> Имею передачу двух несколько разных мантр, по сути они похожи.


Начитывайте в соответствии с садханой. Можно просто основную мантру Тары.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, вот это реальная проблема российских буддистов аля тибетан: получать как можно больше вангов, не сильно задумываясь над тем "а как бы к вангам получить обширные комментарии?"

Может лучше разобраться в чем то одном досконально и практиковать оное, чем собирать комментарии к практике/изображения по форумам?!

З.Ы. Ну и банальное: реализуя одно, реализуешь все (с)

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Legba (07.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (07.02.2013), Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Tong Po (07.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013), Германн (07.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Ритл (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Активность разная. 2 раза уже в теме написали. Это нирманакаи, осуществляющие различную сострадетельную активность. На уровне самбхогакаи - Ваджраварахи, на уровне дхармакаи - Самантабхадри.


У меня есть навязчивое ощущение, что Красная Тара, Курукулла и Ваджраварахи -- аспекты одного и тоже божества. Красный цвет -- деяние привлечения. И очищения от сексуальной страсти, в конечном итоге. 



> Начитывайте в соответствии с садханой. Можно просто основную мантру Тары.


Садхану не дали. Посвящение было совершенно необычное. Основной мантры Тары тут недостаточно.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, вот это реальная проблема российских буддистов аля тибетан: получать как можно больше вангов, не сильно задумываясь над тем "а как бы к вангам получить обширные комментарии?"
> 
> Может лучше разобраться в чем то одном досконально и практиковать оное, чем собирать комментарии к практике/изображения по форумам?!
> 
> З.Ы. Ну и банальное: реализуя одно, реализуешь все (с)


Это не ко мне. Я ПРОСТО ПЕРЕВОДИЛА.

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Садхану не дали. Посвящение было совершенно необычное. Основной мантры Тары тут недостаточно.


- Даешь только ванг? Садханы и комментариев не будет? Давай, до свидания... [Эрик Берн. Игры, в которые играют люди]

----------


## Нико

> Даешь только ванг? Садханы и комментариев не будет? Давай, до свидания...


Эко Вы размахнулись на садханы с комментариями.
Времени нет.
Да  и самаи соблюдать мало кто будет. )))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эко Вы размахнулись на садханы с комментариями.
> Времени нет.
> Да  и самаи соблюдать мало кто будет. )))


Какие самайи с соблюдением, при таком подходе к вангам.

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Ритл (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Какие самайи с соблюдением, при таком подходе к вангам.


Что за "такой подход"? Иной раз ванги даются для благословения -- да, да! А иной раз ЕСДЛ даёт ванги с совершенно конкретными обязательствами и по садханам, и по ретритам. Видимо, он подумал, что надо сделать "скидку" для монголов в 2012г. ))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что за "такой подход"? Иной раз ванги даются для благословения -- да, да! А иной раз ЕСДЛ даёт ванги с совершенно конкретными обязательствами и по садханам, и по ретритам. Видимо, он подумал, что надо сделать "скидку" для монголов в 2012г. ))))


Кхм... Интересно девки пляшут по четыре штуки в ряд. 

Интересно, что бы сказал Патрул Ринпоче Первый на народном тибетском языке по поводу "вангов для благословления"?

З.Ы. Хочется благословения? Идите, помойте Ламе ноги. ))) Кармические последствия будут исключительно со знаком "+".

----------


## Нико

> Кхм... Интересно девки пляшут по четыре штуки в ряд. 
> 
> Интересно, что бы сказал Патрул Ринпоче Первый на народном тибетском языке по поводу "вангов для благословления"?
> 
> З.Ы. Хочется благословения? Идите, помойте Ламе ноги. ))) Кармические последствия будут исключительно со знаком "+".


Хаха. Там были самайи даны. Для "буддистов 21 века".

----------


## PampKin Head

- Помыл Мне Ноги? Вот тебе самайя: мой свои также 2 раза в день!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> З.Ы. Хочется благословения? Идите, помойте Ламе ноги. ))) Кармические последствия будут исключительно со знаком "+".


В таком случае я уже свои отработала. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> В таком случае я уже свои отработала. )


Шо, больше благословений не надо? А ежели набранное впрок благословение протухнет?

----------


## Нико

> Шо, больше благословений не надо? А ежели набранное впрок благословение протухнет?


Протухло уже давно. ))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Протухло уже давно. ))))


Значица, пора опять ноги мыть...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Протухло уже давно. ))))


А вы его не копите, чтоб не протухало - а сразу переводами отправляйте нуждающимся, в виде посвящения заслуг  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Значица, пора опять ноги мыть...


Или массаж делать.

----------


## Нико

> ]А вы его не копите, чтоб не протухало - а сразу переводами отправляйте нуждающимся, в виде посвящения заслуг


Дык на бОльшее не способна.

----------


## Legba

> Интересно, что бы сказал Патрул Ринпоче Первый на народном тибетском языке по поводу "вангов для благословления"?


Он, конечно, за словом в карман чупы не лез.))
Однако есть, в принципе, такое явление - ванги, подразумевающие *именно* благословение.
Ну, правда это в Нингма)). А вот практику давания "для благословения" ванга, подразумевающего
дальнейшую садхану - еще Целе Нацог Рандрол решительно осуждал.

----------

Дордже (13.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Он, конечно, за словом в карман чупы не лез.))
> Однако есть, в принципе, такое явление - ванги, подразумевающие *именно* благословение.
> Ну, правда это в Нингма)). А вот практику давания "для благословения" ванга, подразумевающего
> дальнейшую садхану - еще Целе Нацог Рандрол решительно осуждал.


Легба, данный ванг был дарован из видения 5-го Далай-ламы. Я так подразумеваю, он был Нингма.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, данный ванг был дарован из видения 5-го Далай-ламы. Я так подразумеваю, он был Нингма.


Вопрос в том, подразумевал ли данный ванг *практику* изначально.

----------


## Нико

]Вопрос в том, подразумевал ли данный ванг *практику* изначально.

Текст не раздавался почему-то. (

----------


## Ондрий

> Вопрос в том, подразумевал ли данный ванг *практику* изначально.
> Текст не раздавался почему-то. (


значит и не было целей у ламы нагружать обязаловками.

----------


## Нико

> значит и не было целей у ламы нагружать обязаловками.


Да!  Потому что это -- МОНГОЛЫ.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да!  Потому что это -- МОНГОЛЫ.


А чем они хуже тибетцев или евро?

----------


## Нико

> А чем они хуже тибетцев или евро?


Не знаю. )

----------


## Вантус

> Я что-то не вижу тут выкладки изображений Красной Тары и Курукуллы. Вантус?


Красная Тара, Курукулле и Ваджраварахи - разные дэваты. Однако, в некоторых традициях это может быть практически один дэват. Например, у ньингмапинцев посвящение Курукулле - типичное посвящение дакини, используется мандала синдуры и т.п., как и в случае Ваджраварахи. У них же есть Красная Тара, по сути являющаяся Курукуллой, с мантрой Курукулле, но выглядящая как Тара красного цвета. Однако, в Сарма Курукулле относится к Хеваджра-тантре, на Ваджрайогини ничем, кроме цвета, не похожа, Красная Тара - одна из 21 Тар, с Курукулле не соотносящаяся.

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Vidyadhara (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Красная Тара, Курукулле и Ваджраварахи - разные дэваты. Однако, в некоторых традициях это может быть практически один дэват. Например, у ньингмапинцев посвящение Курукулле - типичное посвящение дакини, используется мандала синдуры и т.п., как и в случае Ваджраварахи. У них же есть Красная Тара, по сути являющаяся Курукуллой, с мантрой Курукулле, но выглядящая как Тара красного цвета. Однако, в Сарма Курукулле относится к Хеваджра-тантре, на Ваджрайогини ничем, кроме цвета, не похожа, Красная Тара - одна из 21 Тар, с Курукулле не соотносящаяся.


Понятно. Я тут в храм Кангры периодически хожу. Он посвящён одной индуистской богине, но по сути -- Ваджраварахи. У меня там всё в одно сливается. Одно из 24 мест священных Чакравамвары на этой земле.

----------


## Вантус

> Понятно. Я тут в храм Кангры периодически хожу. Он посвящён одной индуистской богине, но по сути -- Ваджраварахи. У меня там всё в одно сливается. Одно из 24 мест священных Чакравамвары на этой земле.


Вообще, насколько я понимаю, любая индуистская богиня шайво-шактисткого типа - по-сути Ваджраварахи. Хотя, говорят, есть индуистские храмы _именно_ Ваджрайогини. Интересно, если бы вы это разузнали.

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, насколько я понимаю, любая индуистская богиня шайво-шактисткого типа - по-сути Ваджраварахи. Хотя, говорят, есть индуистские храмы _именно_ Ваджрайогини. Интересно, если бы вы это разузнали.


Я сама не разузнавала. Мне сказали. Совершенный храм индуистской богини. На алтаре стоит (спрятанная в цветах) серебряная статуя Демчока яб-юм. Часто туда хожу, по праздникам. Когда читала мантры левой рукой -- подошли две бабушки индийские и отругали. Спрятала руку под шаль.

----------

Вантус (07.02.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Это ОТКУДА у вас такие сведенья по тантре? Это что, провокация?


Это не провокация, а возможно ваша необознанность в предмете. Ваджраяна, как наследница древних шмашана культов впитала в себя немало чернухи и имеет в своем арсенале большое количество практик, которые при желании можно назвать черной магией. В Маха-йога и Йогини тантрах есть весь "джентельменский набор" начиная от ритуалов схожих с вуду с изготовлением кукол, вплодь до ритуальных человеческих жертвоприношений. Просто это вамачарская часть ваджраяны особо не афишировалась никогда, а на западе так и подавно. Но это не означает, что этого не было и нет. Видимо, некоторым нравится закрывать глаза на то, что его неустраивает в тантре, но это собственно его дело, а тем кто искренне интересуется лучше конечно знать о таких моментах, для полноты картины так сказать. Извините если что, просто не люблю когда тантрические вамачарские культы расматривают через призму христианского воспитания, помещая в прокрустово ложе своих представлений обусловленных западной пуританской культурой. Тантра детям не игрушки.

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Alex Dharmasiya (15.10.2014), Tong Po (07.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я сама не разузнавала. Мне сказали. Совершенный храм индуистской богини. На алтаре стоит (спрятанная в цветах) серебряная статуя Демчока яб-юм. Часто туда хожу, по праздникам. Когда читала мантры левой рукой -- подошли две бабушки индийские и отругали. Спрятала руку под шаль.


А кто там пуджари? Вообще, у индусов не особо принято пользоваться левой рукой для культовых целей (сами знаете почему). Думаю, что пользование левой рукой в ваджраяне - это очередной вызов обществу. Еще многие индусы и невары, в том числе и невары-ваджраянцы просто прячут руку с четками в специальный мешочек.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это не провокация, а возможно ваша необознанность в предмете. Ваджраяна, как наследница древних шмашана культов впитала в себя немало чернухи и имеет в своем арсенале большое количество практик, которые при желании можно назвать черной магией. В Маха-йога и Йогини тантрах есть весь "джентельменский набор" начиная от ритуалов схожих с вуду с изготовлением кукол, вплодь до ритуальных человеческих жертвоприношений. Просто это вамачарская часть ваджраяны особо не афишировалась никогда, а на западе так и подавно. Но это не означает, что этого не было и нет. Видимо, некоторым нравится закрывать глаза на то, что его неустраивает в тантре, но это собственно его дело, а тем кто искренне интересуется лучше конечно знать о таких моментах, для полноты картины так сказать. Извините если что, просто не люблю когда тантрические вамачарские культы расматривают через призму христианского воспитания, помещая в прокрустово ложе своих представлений обусловленных западной пуританской культурой. Тантра детям не игрушки.


Так, товарищи экперты, вопрос не в том, что знает или не знает Пема, а в том, что надо писать в ответ конкретному человеку по поводу ТИБЕТСКИХ  тантрических практик(не индуистских). И, в частности, вытащенной им на свет Ваджрамахабхайрава-тантре. ГДЕ НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ  ему - кроме туманной и кривой попытки Легбы? Пост укажите, ежели пропустила. Разжуйте ему все по полкам, плиз.

Все скатилось, как всегда, к обмену мнениями экспертных экспертов между собой. А топикстартер больше ни гу-гу.

"вуду с изготовлением кукол, вплодь до ритуальных человеческих жертвоприношений" - милейший, Вы будете меня учить - что дается ламами людям публично и какие указания даются народу по практикам? Где там ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЕ ЖЕРТВОПРИНОШЕНИЯ??????так, на минутку, есть непосвященные люди, которым надо правильно рассказывать то, что они в состоянии Асилить?

И давайте уж, плиз, договоримся о термине " черная магия". Ежели ритуальное действие проникнуто желанием помочь конкретному существу преодолеть препятствия и проникнута мудростью - она ЧЕРНАЯ ИЛИ БЕЛАЯ, или в крапинку? Или в тибетском буддизме чинят ритуалы черной магии просто так, - для вреда кому-то? Для большинства людей и небуддистов уж тем более понятие " черная магия" означает просто зловредное и намеренное причинение вреда кому-то - с желанием убить, послать несчастье и болезнь. Без всякого сострадания и мудрости.

Миларепа, между прочим, подобный этап в своей юной жизни предельно отрабатывал потом.

----------


## Курт

> И давайте уж, плиз, договоримся о термине " черная магия". Ежели ритуальное действие проникнуто желанием помочь конкретному существу преодолеть препятствия и проникнута мудростью - она ЧЕРНАЯ ИЛИ БЕЛАЯ, или в крапинку?


Белая в крапинку. ))



> Для большинства людей и небуддистов уж тем более понятие " черная магия" означает просто зловредное и намеренное причинение вреда кому-то - с желанием убить, послать несчастье и болезнь. Без всякого сострадания и мудрости.


А почему вы думаете, что "большинство людей и небуддистов" не поймут, если им сказать, что тантра местами совпадает с "черной магией" в методах, но не в целях?

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013), Аньезка (07.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Белая в крапинку. ))
> 
> А почему вы думаете, что "большинство людей и небуддистов" не поймут, если им сказать, что тантра местами совпадает с "черной магией" в методах, но не в целях?


Возможно и в целях? Если понимать под чёрной магией практики подчинения и уничтожения то почему нет? И ведь речь не только о уничтожении собственных омрачений.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Возможно и в целях? Если понимать под чёрной магией практики подчинения и уничтожения то почему нет? И ведь речь не только о уничтожении собственных омрачений.


Хорошо. Переформулирую: сходство в методах, но не в мотивации. Так лучше? ))

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Где там ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЕ ЖЕРТВОПРИНОШЕНИЯ??????так, на минутку, есть непосвященные люди, которым надо правильно рассказывать то, что они в состоянии Асилить?


В одной из дуньхуанских рукописей, связанных с Гухьясамаджа-тантрой.

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Возможно и в целях? Если понимать под чёрной магией практики подчинения и уничтожения то почему нет? И ведь речь не только о уничтожении собственных омрачений.


Так ведь говорят, что это просто метод. Уничтожение человека мантрой или янтрой или топором ли - одинаково убийство с одной и той же кармой, что говорят во всех комментариях.

----------

Tong Po (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

В Папуа — Новой Гвинее женщину казнили за колдовство

----------


## Вантус

> Для большинства людей и небуддистов уж тем более понятие " черная магия" означает просто зловредное и намеренное причинение вреда кому-то - с желанием убить, послать несчастье и болезнь. Без всякого сострадания и мудрости.
> 
> Миларепа, между прочим, подобный этап в своей юной жизни предельно отрабатывал потом.


Миларепа самой что ни есть буддийской абхичарой gza' gdong dmar nag (Черно- и Краснолицый За), изложенной в буддийских уддиянских тантрах и переданной ему доктором Нубчунгом - самым что ни есть аутентичным учеником ученика ученика Падмасамбхавы Нубчена, укокошил своих родичей.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> В Папуа — Новой Гвинее женщину казнили за колдовство


OFF: Учитывая, что Его Высокопревосходительство призвал уйти от вульгарного понимания светскости, вероятно, скоро и у нас начнут жечь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо. Переформулирую: сходство в методах, но не в мотивации. Так лучше? ))


А что мотивация? Если даже с хорошей мотивацией, например призывать дхармапал для уничтожения врагов веры, вы думаете это сильно лучше, чем с плохой?

----------

sidhi (13.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, Черно-Краснолицый За выглядит как-то примерно вот так (думаю, это все же немного другая форма). Вообще, За (Рахула) - один из главных дзогченовских защитников, вместе с Экаджати и Дордже Легпой.

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> А что мотивация? Если даже с хорошей мотивацией, например призывать дхармапал для уничтожения врагов веры, вы думаете это сильно лучше, чем с плохой?


Думаю, что вере (если она правильная) в любом случае ничего не угрожает.
Однако, может быть совершенно конкретная ситуация, когда большее зло можно остановить только меньшим.
Если кого-то беспокоит совершение меньшего зла по причине возникновения неблагоприятных последствий для своей личной кармы, этот кто-то может, например, задуматься о том, что в случае несовершения меньшего зла (и, таким образом, допущения большего) у него появятся неблагоприятные последствия не от меньшего зла, а от соучастия в большем.
Но это мое небуддийское имхо. А с т.з. буддизма как ситуация выглядит? Расскажите.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Кстати, Черно-Краснолицый За выглядит как-то примерно вот так (думаю, это все же немного другая форма). Вообще, За (Рахула) - один из главных дзогченовских защитников, вместе с Экаджати и Дордже Легпой.


Он прекрасен.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А с т.з. буддизма как ситуация выглядит? Расскажите.


А вас какой-буддизм интересует?

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю, что вере (если она правильная) в любом случае ничего не угрожает.
> Однако, может быть совершенно конкретная ситуация, когда большее зло можно остановить только меньшим.
> Если кого-то беспокоит совершение меньшего зла по причине возникновения неблагоприятных последствий для своей личной кармы, этот кто-то может, например, задуматься о том, что в случае несовершения меньшего зла (и, таким образом, допущения большего) у него появятся неблагоприятные последствия не от меньшего зла, а от соучастия в большем.
> Но это мое небуддийское имхо. А с т.з. буддизма как ситуация выглядит? Расскажите.


Неделание каммы не создаёт.

----------


## Вантус

Вся эта абхичара теоретически предназначена для случаев типа - либо ты укокошишь кого-либо и будешь продолжать добиваться высших сиддхи (некий аналог ниббаны тхеравадинов), либо ты сам умрешь и ничего не достигнешь. Если же ты кого-то укокошишь, но высшие сиддхи так и не обретешь - пойдешь в ады. Обретение же высших сиддхи освобождает от всей накопленной, но не созревшей кармы.

----------

Sten (10.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

"Чёрная Колесница" сейчас очень попёрла бы на Западе с учётом модной волны готства, фанатизма от Сумеречных Саг и т.д. -) Тибетцам надо ловить шанс ) 

http://buddhism-for-vampires.com/

))

----------

Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> "Чёрная Колесница" сейчас очень попёрла бы на Западе с учётом модной волны готства, фанатизма от Сумеречных Саг и т.д. -) Тибетцам надо ловить шанс ) 
> 
> http://buddhism-for-vampires.com/
> 
> ))


Что за фекал?! Не, мы конечно известные вампиропоклонники, но до такой попсы опускаться не будем. Да и наши вампиры другие чуток, чем европейские. Во гробах не спят, света и чеснока не боятся, единственное что похожее - кровь пьют и ночью тусуются.

----------

Alex (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему вы думаете, что "большинство людей и небуддистов" не поймут, если им сказать, что тантра местами совпадает с "черной магией" в методах, но не в целях?


О! Наконец-то чтой-то.

Нико, Курукулла никакого отношения не имеет к Ваджрайогини. Я, правда не знаю про все школы.

У Рабджама Намка Дриме:



> Курукулла - Дакини привлекающей активности. Способствует обретению мужа\жены или партнера по жизни. Направлена на привлечение. На реализацию семейных отношений. Способствует созданию таких взаимоотношений, которые ведут к развитию обоих партнеров. Если эта практика осуществляется с чистыми намерениями - принести пользу Дхарме и живущим существам, она имеет потенциал дароватьмирские и трансцендентные сиддхи.

----------


## Вантус

> Нико, Курукулла никакого отношения не имеет к Ваджрайогини. Я, правда не знаю про все школы.


Вам не надоело безграмотную ерунду утверждать?

----------


## Курт

> Неделание каммы не создаёт.


Тогда и полицию нельзя вызывать, да? А то вдруг вызовем полицию, а они преступника бутылью шампанского... того-самого. И со смертельным исходом.
Видим, что маньяк собирается убивать девочку - спокойно проходим мимо. Ничего не предпринимаем, ведь главное - не создавать *себе-любимому* нехорошей кармы.
Так?  :Wink:

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Курт

> А вас какой-буддизм интересует?


Топпера.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вам не надоело безграмотную ерунду утверждать?


дайте ссылки - на все эти вопросы - буду грамотной.



> Красная Тара, Курукулле и Ваджраварахи - разные дэваты. Однако, в некоторых традициях это может быть практически один дэват. Например, у ньингмапинцев посвящение Курукулле - типичное посвящение дакини, используется мандала синдуры и т.п., как и в случае Ваджраварахи. У них же есть Красная Тара, по сути являющаяся Курукуллой, с мантрой Курукулле, но выглядящая как Тара красного цвета. Однако, в Сарма Курукулле относится к Хеваджра-тантре, на Ваджрайогини ничем, кроме цвета, не похожа, Красная Тара - одна из 21 Тар, с Курукулле не соотносящаяся.


Или я что-то сказала - противоположное вашим словам? Только для меня "практически один- еще не означает "совершенно одинаковый".

----------


## Вантус

> дайте ссылки - на все эти вопросы - буду грамотной.


Вам, боюсь, не поможет.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Топпера.


Тогда Вам не к нам, 'чёрным магам'. :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> дайте ссылки - на все эти вопросы - буду грамотной.
> 
> 
> Или я что-то сказала - противоположное вашим словам?


Да. Вы ответили, что не имеет отношения к Ваджраварахи, а это не всегда так.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В одной из дуньхуанских рукописей, связанных с Гухьясамаджа-тантрой.


Это как-то влияет на практику современных русских тантрических буддистов?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда и полицию нельзя вызывать, да? А то вдруг вызовем полицию, а они преступника бутылью шампанского... того-самого. И со смертельным исходом.


Ну если у Вас есть подобные мысли, типа - пусть приедет полиция и убьёт преступника бутылкой шампанского, то конечно это неблагая камма. ) В иных случаях не вижу никаких препятствий в том, чтобы вызвать полицию, когда это требуется.




> Видим, что маньяк собирается убивать девочку - спокойно проходим мимо. Ничего не предпринимаем, ведь главное - не создавать себе-любимому нехорошей кармы.
> Так?


Понятно, что любой нормальный человек не пройдёт мимо в случае приведённой Вами ситуации, и сделает всё возможное чтобы предотвратить преступление. Но думать о том, что намеренное убийство в некоторых случаях может быть благом - это заблуждение, по крайней мере с точки зрения буддизма. Для практикующего буддиста сама мысль об убийстве должна вызывать отвращение.

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Это как-то влияет на практику современных русских тантрических буддистов?


Не знаю. Меня этот вопрос не интересует - как и на что оно влияет.

----------


## Курт

> Тогда Вам не к нам, 'чёрным магам'.


Ему вопрос и адресовался.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вам, боюсь, не поможет.


Можете не боятся. Давайте в личку. Про нижние и верхние активности.

Я, конечно, глупое, примитивное и непродвинутое существо, вообще про тантры ни о чем не догадываюсь и вообще, вероятно, не практикую, никаких вангов и комментариев не получала, что Вам, конечно, виднее, но идиотку уж совсем из меня не надо делать.

Для меня все просто и примитивно. Пришел человек, привел в пример практику и спросил про черную магию. Такой, с улицы. Читаю тему и удивляюсь ответам. То черная магия есть, то она есть в крапинку, то она ради сострадания. И Миларепа кокошил родню без всяких проблем. 

Нормальный ответ - развернутый и полный человеку  - ГДЕ? Если вы такие бравые?

----------


## Вантус

> Для практикующего буддиста сама мысль об убийстве должна вызывать отвращение.


Это тхеравадинская точка зрения. В ваджраяне ничто не должно вызывать отвращение и любое действие может вести к пробуждению при должной мотивации. Однако, добавлю, абхичара не предназначена для спасения девочек от маньяков. Она предназначена для спасения всей ваджраяны в целом, либо для спасения жизни коренного Гуру, либо для уничтожения препятствий к обретению сиддхи и т.п. Всего где-то 5 допустимых поводов, сейчас точно не вспомню. Использовать абхичару для других целей - нарушать самаи.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Вова Л. (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это тхеравадинская точка зрения.


Да, Курт как раз про неё и спрашивал.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда и полицию нельзя вызывать, да? А то вдруг вызовем полицию, а они преступника бутылью шампанского... того-самого. И со смертельным исходом.


Это их камма будет.
Но если знаете чего ожидать от наших органов, иной раз, лучше и не вызывать наверное.



> Видим, что маньяк собирается убивать девочку - спокойно проходим мимо. Ничего не предпринимаем, ведь главное - не создавать *себе-любимому* нехорошей кармы.


На ваше усмотрение. Если вы пройдёте мимо, неблагой каммы вы себе не накопите. Но во всех ли случаях у вас достаточно мудрости, чтобы знать, где нужно влезать, а где не нужно? Вот, например, вы видите, как на улице двое мужиков бьют третьего. А у вас короткоствол. Вы их валите. Потом оказывается, что это были опера на задержании этого самого маньяка, по поводу которого уже кто-то вызывал милицию.

----------

Bob (07.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Тут был исчерпывающий перечень поводов для абхичары, но поскольку это фрагмент Phur pa khrag 'thung rtsa ba'i rgyud, то я его удалил. В нем всего 10 пунктов и в них входят только связанные с Гуру, Буддой, Дхармой и Сангхой, а также личной садханой моменты.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Ну если у Вас есть подобные мысли, типа - пусть приедет полиция и убьёт преступника бутылкой шампанского, то конечно это неблагая камма. ) В иных случаях не вижу никаких препятствий в том, чтобы вызвать полицию, когда это требуется.


Мысли не "пусть приедут и убьют", а "если приедут, не исключено, что могут и убить".



> Понятно, что любой нормальный человек не пройдёт мимо в случае приведённой Вами ситуации, и сделает всё возможное чтобы предотвратить преступление.


"Нормальный человек" - с какой точки зрения? Учитывая, что религия и менталитет обывателя задают разные нормы - поведение религиозного человека запросто с т.з. обывателя может быть НЕ нормальным.




> Но думать о том, что намеренное убийство в некоторых случаях может быть благом - это заблуждение, по крайней мере с точки зрения буддизма.


Выбор между благом и злом - прекрасная ситуация, но она слишком книжная. В реальности выбор может ограничиваться меньшим злом и большим.



> Для практикующего буддиста сама мысль об убийстве должна вызывать отвращение.


Кто-то предлагал получать от этой мысли наслаждение?

----------

Magan Poh (09.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ладно, Вантус, не надо мне ссылок.....есть инфа давно и так.

Йогинов только настоящих мало.....бодхисаттв....

----------


## Вантус

Заметим, что маньяки, убивающие девочек, мужики, бьющие друг друга и т.п. не входят в перечень, применять абхичару в случаях, не связанных лично с собой или с Гуру, Буддой, Дхармой и Сангхой, нельзя. Т.е. если маньяк хочет зарезать лично тебя - то можно применить уничтожающую его абхичару. А если кого-то еще - то нельзя.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот, собственно, исчерпывающий перечень поводов для абхичары:


Судя по перечню, у человека должны быть нехилые способности и мудрость, для того чтобы не ошибиться в соответствии той или иной ситуации одному из приведённых положений. ) Попробуй например распознать по действиям того или иного существа, что это именно демон (raksasa), лишенный вяческого сострадания, а не проявление клеш этого существа, принятого за демона.

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Это их камма будет.


 Ну, в таком случае что мешает обратится за помощью к гневным божествам? "Это их камма будет".




> Видим, что маньяк собирается убивать девочку - спокойно проходим мимо. Ничего не предпринимаем, ведь главное - не создавать себе-любимому нехорошей кармы.
> 			
> 		
> 
> На ваше усмотрение. Если вы пройдёте мимо, неблагой каммы вы себе не накопите. Но во всех ли случаях у вас достаточно мудрости, чтобы знать, где нужно влезать, а где не нужно? Вот, например, вы видите, как на улице двое мужиков бьют третьего. А у вас короткоствол. Вы их валите. Потом оказывается, что это были опера на задержании этого самого маньяка, по поводу которого уже кто-то вызывал милицию.


Если руководствоваться такими соображениями, то, конечно, лучше ни во что не влезать. Это ведь гарантированный способ не накопить плохой кармы. А в ином случае такой гарантии нет, зато есть нехилая вероятность совершить ошибку из-за отсутствия мудрости.
Огромное Вам спасибо. Теперь я понимаю, что такое хинаяна.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Судя по перечню, у человека должны быть нехилые способности и мудрость, для того чтобы не ошибиться в соответствии той или иной ситуации одному из приведённых положений. ) Попробуй например распознать по действиям того или иного существа, что это именно демон (raksasa), лишенный вяческого сострадания, а не проявление клеш этого существа, принятого за демона.


Ну, если ошибется - будет не мудрец-тантрик, а обычный убийца. Поэтому действительно все пишут, что надо обладать немалой мудростью. Помимо этого, надо владеть особой техникой, позволяющей "освобожденному" обрести благоприятное рождение. Полагаю, что эта техника с позиции сутры работает так: у всякого существа накоплено много благой и неблагой кармы и состояние ума в момент смерти решает, какая именно карма забросит существа в новое рождение. Тантрик должен так подействовать на ум существа в этот момент, что сработает благая карма. В тантре объяснение этого метода иное, но я излагать его не буду.

----------

Ho Shim (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. если маньяк хочет зарезать лично тебя - то можно применить уничтожающую его абхичару. А если кого-то еще - то нельзя.


Агаааа! Так вот почему НОАК с песнями и плясками походя так легко вошла в Тибет под молчаливые и насупленные взгляды местных. 

Правда, как быть с обетом бодхисаттвы "Не совершать разрушительных действий, если того требуют любовь и сострадание" - непонятно.

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Выбор между благом и злом - прекрасная ситуация, но она слишком книжная.


Что значит книжная? Вообше-то правильное  различение благого и неблагого (kusala и akusala) - это мудрость (prajna). Это то, с чего начинается путь буддиста. 




> В реальности выбор может ограничиваться меньшим злом и большим.


Для этого нужно иметь хотябы зачатки ясновидения. )

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Апокриф из Дунхуана. В Тибете извращения "монахов-разбойников" давным-давно выкорчеваны.
Не внешней к традиции силой (англичанами) - а самими тибетцами, тантриками.

----------


## Вантус

> Агаааа! Так вот почему НОАК с песнями и плясками походя так легко вошла в Тибет под молчаливые и насупленные взгляды местных. 
> 
> Правда, как быть с обетом бодхисаттвы "Не совершать разрушительных действий, если того требуют любовь и сострадание" - непонятно.


Самаи тантры выше обетов бодхисаттв. Однако, боюсь, там черношапочным танцорам просто очень мешали яйца. Поэтому-то они и не сдюжили. Спроси еще, почто мусульмане Наланду вынесли?

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Апокриф из Дунхуана. В Тибете извращения "монахов-разбойников" давным-давно выкорчеваны.
> Не внешней к традиции силой (англичанами) - а самими тибетцами, тантриками.


Карлсон вернулся!!!

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Попробуй например распознать по действиям того или иного существа, что это именно демон (raksasa), лишенный вяческого сострадания


Это и есть маньяк, безудержный убийца и т.д. 
Как в случае с разбойниками на перевале, которых по велению Марпы убил Миларепа.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, в таком случае что мешает обратится за помощью к гневным божествам? "Это их камма будет".


Если они по собственному почину будут приходовать человека бутылкой от шампанского - тогда их. А если по должности, и вы это знаете, тогда и ваша.



> Если руководствоваться такими соображениями, то, конечно, лучше ни во что не влезать. Это ведь гарантированный способ не накопить плохой кармы. А в ином случае такой гарантии нет, зато есть нехилая вероятность совершить ошибку из-за отсутствия мудрости.
> Огромное Вам спасибо. Теперь я понимаю, что такое хинаяна.


Даже близко не понимаете и не поняли, к сожалению.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Самаи тантры выше обетов бодхисаттв. Однако, боюсь, там черношапочным танцорам просто очень мешали яйца. Поэтому-то они и не сдюжили. Спроси еще, почто мусульмане Наланду вынесли?


Почему мусульмане Наланду вынесли? (А это точно они вынесли или там само все стухло?)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если руководствоваться такими соображениями, то, конечно, лучше ни во что не влезать. Это ведь гарантированный способ не накопить плохой кармы. А в ином случае такой гарантии нет, зато есть нехилая вероятность совершить ошибку из-за отсутствия мудрости.
> Огромное Вам спасибо. Теперь я понимаю, что такое хинаяна.


Боюсь, что Вы неправильно всё поняли. ) Буддист стремится не совершать ошибок не потому, что боится за свою камму, а потому что акусала камма - это препятствие к пробуждению. А вот то, что мотивирует вас стремится к пробуждению - собственное благо, благо других или то и дугое - вот это уже и определяет принадлежность к разного рода махаяне и хинаяне.
В продолжении разговора мне понравилось высказывании Аджана Чаа:




> В Тайланд устремлялись беженцы из Лаоса и Камбоджи, многие благотворительные организации помогали им. Из-за этого некоторые западные монахи подумали, что буддийские монахи и монахини не должны сидеть в лесу, когда другие религиозные организации так активно участвуют в помощи беженцам. Они подошли к Аджану Чаа, чтобы выразить озабоченность этим. Он сказал: «Помогать беженцам - хорошо. Это действительно наш естественный человеческий долг - помогать друг другу. Но единственным спасением является преодоление собственного безумия, так чтобы потом мы смогли вывести из него и остальных. Кто угодно может пойти раздавать палатки и вещи, но сколько людей готовы пойти в лес, чтобы познать собственный ум? Пока мы не узнаем как «одевать» и «кормить» умы людей, где-нибудь в мире всегда будет проблема беженцев».

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.10.2014), Ittosai (07.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Геннадий Юрич (15.10.2014), Жека (08.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я слышал, иногда говорят так: "А раздел гневного действия я вам передавать не буду. Не тратьте время. Это раньше нужно было, а вы лучше просто вызывайте полицию в случае чего". )))


Особенно было нужно тогда, когда боролись с "монахами-разбойниками" 1000 лет назад.
Такие демоны, к счастью, редки. Хотя у извратителей Ваджраяны уже появились восторженные поклонники.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Такие демоны, к счастью, редки. Хотя у извратителей Ваджраяны уже появились восторженные поклонники.


Подождите, дайте я догада... O SHI~!
Теперь и в этом треде!

Германн, а почему бы не забить на Ваджраяну и не следовать путём махаянской Сутры? И не заморачиваться, опять же, чистотой ваджраяны?

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

лучше сразу в тхераваду.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> лучше сразу в тхераваду.


там нет пустоты пустоты!

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Сергей Хос (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> лучше сразу в тхераваду.


Лучше сразу в иудаизм. )

З.Ы. Одно из имен Яхве - "Великая Пустота".  :Wink:  А так как Яхве "пуст", то имеет место "великая пустая пустота"... Сокращенно, ВПП.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Для этого нужно иметь хотябы зачатки ясновидения. )


Ваджраянская "чернота" для имеющих 100% мудрость и расчитана. Где гарант, что без нее применят? А нету. Твоя жизнь, твоя карма, твоя ответственность. Это сансара, а не детский садик, где за ручку везде будут водить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваджраянская "чернота" для имеющих 100% мудрость и расчитана.


Будда как-то обходился без всякого рода "черноты", может как раз потому, что мудрость у него была 100%. )





> Где гарант, что без нее применят? А нету. Твоя жизнь, твоя карма, твоя ответственность. Это сансара, а не детский садик, где за ручку везде будут водить.


Ну с этим согласен. Тут действительно нет особой разницы между убийством топором или мантрой.

----------

Жека (08.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Лучше сразу в иудаизм. )


Лучше сразу в христианство. )) Прекрасно разработана онтология, а богословие какое... мммм... пальчики оближешь.

----------


## Германн

> Подождите, дайте я догада... O SHI~!
> Теперь и в этом треде!
> Германн, а почему бы не забить на Ваджраяну и не следовать путём махаянской Сутры? И не заморачиваться, опять же, чистотой ваджраяны?


Что Вы называете чистой Ваджраяной?
Для приглашения в Тибет Атиши были веские причины. В том числе, существование извратителей Дхармы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда как-то обходился без всякого рода "черноты", может как раз потому, что мудрость у него была 100%. )


Будда не долго здесь был и не решал всех проблем, которые могут возникнуть в человеческой жизни.




> ...убийством...мантрой.


 произнесите "бу", а теперь подумайте какими способностями надо обладать, чтобы таким убить.

----------


## Содпа Т

Блиин,орешки кончились...

----------

Styeba (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Боюсь, что Вы неправильно всё поняли. )


А Вы не бойтесь.  :Wink: 



> Буддист стремится не совершать ошибок не потому, что боится за свою камму, а потому что акусала камма - это препятствие к пробуждению. А вот то, что мотивирует вас стремится к пробуждению - собственное благо, благо других или то и дугое - вот это уже и определяет принадлежность к разного рода махаяне и хинаяне.


Так и понял. Основная цель - пробуждение. Если стремлюсь ради собственного блага - ничего не делаю в ситуациях, когда большее зло можно остановить только меньшим. Ведь, не имея мудрости, могу ошибится и создать себе плохую карму, а она помешает пробуждению, а пробуждение - основная цель. Вполне стройная, понятная система.
Но я лучше в Хогвартс.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

Из "Жизнеописания 84 сиддхов" Абхаядатты. Вирупа:
"После этого мастер отправился *на восток Индии в Девикоту, где почти все население к тому времени стало ведьмами*. Они зачаровывали любого, кто решался остановиться у них. Прибыв туда, мастер сразу нашел, где ему поесть, но, обойдя весь город, не смог отыскать ночлега. Единственный буддист, которого он встретил, молодой брахман, рассказал ему, что в стране совсем не осталось людей, поскольку все стали ведьмами, и это приносит неисчислимый вред. Они прошли в заброшенный храм,
где мастер мог остановиться. Здесь он дал юноше посвящение и научил его мантрам.
Тем временем ведьмы собирались и говорили друг другу: "Должна быть принесена жертва, и уже есть все сорта мяса, кроме человеческого". Потом кто-то крикнул : "Я, кажется, знаю, где найти двоих!" "Приведи их", - заволновались и завопили все. Но когда ведьма попыталась сделать это, она была остановлена юношей
брахманом. Она пробовала снова и снова, но безуспешно.
Позже они заметили Вирупу на стволе поваленного дерева. Схватив мастера вместе с деревом, они хотели сварить его в вине, но он выпил все, что у них было. Тогда, пытаясь убить его, они испустили пронзительный шипящий крик, но Вирупа рассмеялся в ответ двенадцатью взрывами ужасающего хохота, и все ведьмы упали замертво от страха.
Вирупа обязал ведьм дать обет, что *отныне они примут Прибежище в Будде и не будут вредить другим буддистам. Они не должны наносить вред ни одному живому существу*, разве что иногда отпить немного крови у тех, кто живет без Прибежища или не следует пути Просветления. Если же они нарушат обет, им отрежут головы циркулярным диском и северный Якша выпьет их кровь. Даже сейчас очертания диска и Якши иногда видны в небе в тех местах. Позже мастер включил связанных обетом ведьм в число защитников Дхармы.
И снова Вирупа вернулся в Девикоту. Шива и богиня Ума создали для него на дороге призрачный город с населением 450000, а боги тридцати трех небес и всех божеских миров подносили ему дары. Он же прочел им такие стихи:
В Сомапури, еще безусым монахом,
я смиренно следовал уставу Винайи,
и карма
привела меня к полному посвящению в Учение.
Двенадцать лет я медитировал с концепциями,
и ничего не произошло, даже во сне;
вымотавшись и все прокляв, я выбросил свои четки.
И тогда дакиня пришла мне на помощь;
благодаря ей я вернул себе силы
и правильно понял, что такое сансара.
Я стал практиковать, не порождая концепций,
хотя монахи и считали, что нельзя вести себя так, как я. И,
чтобы развеять их заблуждения, я прошел по воде и не
утонул. Я повернул Ганг и, чтобы стало еще веселее, оставил
трактирщику в залог солнце. Я расколол идола на глазах у
веривших в него, а *в Девикоте взял под контроль народ,
потерявший остатки ума*. Когда мою энергию увидел Шива, он
построил город в мою честь. В конечном итоге, если бы я не
делал всего этого, зачем бы люди стали следовать даже
внешней Дхаpме?
С этими словами Вирупа ушел в ясный свет."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> там нет пустоты пустоты!


Поискать - так найдется )))

----------

Ондрий (07.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

предлагаю дополнить правила БФ - за фразу "пустота пустоты" написанную иначе нежели в юмористическом ключе - 2 недели оффлайн-эциха без гвоздей.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> предлагаю дополнить правила БФ - за фразу "пустота пустоты" написанную иначе нежели в юмористическом ключе - 2 недели оффлайн-эциха без гвоздей.


Это слишком. Можно ограничиться заповедью "Не поминай п-п свою всуе".

----------

Legba (07.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Ондрий (07.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если стремлюсь ради собственного блага - ничего не делаю в ситуациях, когда большее зло можно остановить только меньшим. Ведь, не имея мудрости, могу ошибится и создать себе плохую карму, а она помешает пробуждению, а пробуждение - основная цель. Вполне стройная, понятная система.


У меня такое ощущение, что Вы снова Вы о чём-то своём. ) Основная мысль, которую я пытаюсь до Вас донести несколько иная. Суть в том, что когда вы спокойны и мудры, ваши действия будут соответствовать ситуации и не будут омрачены отрицательными эмоциями. Пока ваш ум не имеет таких качеств, то большинство ваших действий вряд ли будут приносить пользу, в т.ч. другим. В этом случае геройство и возложение на себя миссии миротворца крайне неуместно. Не зря ведь говорится, что "сострадание без мудрости слепо и немощно, а мудрость без сострадания суха и вредоносна."




> Но я лучше в Хогвартс.


Что это значит? )

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это слишком. Можно ограничиться заповедью "Не поминай п-п свою всуе".


_Пустота пустоты_ не всегда была актуальна, как специально сформулированный принцип. Люди с хорошими способностями понимали бессамостность правильно и без этих философских подпорок. Но когда ситуация ухудшилась, стали необходимы дополнительные объяснения Чандракирти и Цонкапы (http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf стр. 111)
Абхичара сейчас неактуальна, потому что потерявших разум жителей Девикоты (или жителей страны Гаушо при царе Шакрарадже), тибетских "монахов-разбойников" тысячелетней давности, других подобных _демонов_ - не наблюдается. И на них есть полиция, если что. Что же касается интеллектуальной запутанности, философской вывихнутости - это главнейшая проблема наших дней. 
Поэтому, учение Ачарьи Чандракирти - Чже Цонкапы - Е.С. Далай-Ламы сейчас очень важно. Без _пустоты пустоты_ очень трудно что-то правильно понять. Ведь чашка переполнена.

----------


## Ондрий

Господи, Германн, вы перестанете о ПП хоть тут? У вас есть отдельный топик.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Вантус (07.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Курт (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Господи, Германн, вы перестанете о ПП хоть тут? У вас есть отдельный топик.


С ней ведь связано сострадание. Если пустота созерцается правильно, проявляется неконцептуальное сострадание. Тогда сам вопрос о "чёрной магии", как злонамеренной активности, не может быть поставлен. Выхолащивание шуньявады не безвредно. Кроме прочего, это лишает буддизм подлинной Бодхичитты, фундамента Тайной Мантры.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это слишком. Можно ограничиться заповедью "Не поминай п-п свою всуе".


уже началось. А вы говорите "слишком".

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Топпера.


И это лучше черной магии  :Smilie: . Ибо Топпер, насколько я понимаю, никого укокошивать не будет ни при каких условиях  :Wink: .

----------

Топпер- (07.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Герман, если у вас столько мыслей, напишите статью или лучше даже сразу монографию. А мы почитаем.

----------


## Курт

> Герман, если у вас столько мыслей, напишите статью или лучше даже сразу монографию. А мы почитаем.


Собрание сочинений в 40-а томах.

----------

Кузьмич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> И это лучше черной магии . Ибо Топпер, насколько я понимаю, никого укокошивать не будет ни при каких условиях .


Жаль.

----------


## Германн

Это отдельная причина, почему небезопасно смешение Ваджраяны с шактистской тантрой. То, что буддийскими тантристами считалось извращением, и пресекалось ими же самими, в шактизме прекращалось внешней силой: англичанами. То, что буддийские садханы предваряются зарождением Бодхичитты, не простая формальность; и то, что воззрение пустотности противоположно вере в реальность технологии, которая автоматически приводит к цели - вовсе не случайность. Без Бодхичитты, с верой в технологию, что только люди не придумывали. Будда учил другому.

----------


## Ондрий

Колдуй баба, колдуй дед.....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Колдуй баба, колдуй дед.....


Баб-то у нас навалом:



Нага-баб, я бы даже сказал.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Жаль.


Благого же вы желаете монаху.

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Сергей Ч (07.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Почему мусульмане Наланду вынесли? (А это точно они вынесли или там само все стухло?)


А хз. Вики нам намекает:



> The Persian historian Minhaj-i-Siraj, in his chronicle the Tabaqat-I-Nasiri, reported that thousands of monks were burned alive and thousands beheaded as Khilji tried his best to uproot Buddhism[13] the burning of the library continued for several months and "smoke from the burning manuscripts hung for days like a dark pall over the low hills."[14]

----------


## Курт

> Благого же вы желаете монаху.


У меня нет *желания*, чтобы вы кого-то укокошили. Но мне жаль, что вы не станите этого делать ни при каких условиях.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А хз. Вики нам намекает:


Это уже детали. Так почему они не заколбасили муслимов еще на дальних рубежах? Тоже не могли? Как же так, ведь активно педалируется тема о том, что в индии были крутые махасиддхи и тут такой фейл?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У меня нет *желания*, чтобы вы кого-то укокошили. Но мне жаль, что вы не станите этого делать ни при каких условиях.


А по-моему это очень сильно, наоборот.

----------

Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это уже детали. Так почему они их не заколбасили муслимов еще на дальних рубежах? Тоже не могли? Как же так, ведь так педалируется тема о том, что в индии были крутые махасиддхи и тут такой фейл?


Такая карма!

----------


## Ондрий

> Такая карма!


Не иначе.

----------


## Вантус

> Это уже детали. Так почему они их не заколбасили? Тоже не могли? Как же так, ведь так педалируется тема о том, что в индии были крутые махасиддхи и тут такой фейл?


Отмечу, что всякие бомжеватые адепты тантр Чакрасамвары, уже совершенно ошивевшие, сохранились в Бенгалии и в наши дни. Но в Наланду таких уже не пускали - там монахи начали отрицать прямой смысл тантр в духе Германна и писать, что хоть и пишут о страсти, пчеле и цветке и т.п. - это все метафора, ибо ваистену.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня нет *желания*, чтобы вы кого-то укокошили. Но мне жаль, что вы не станите этого делать ни при каких условиях.


Т.е. жаль, что монах пытается придерживаться нравственности?
А если я кого-либо убью и перестану быть монахом? Вас это никак не расстраивает?

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Отмечу, что всякие бомжеватые адепты тантр Чакрасамвары, уже совершенно ошивевшие, сохранились в Бенгалии и в наши дни. Но в Наланду таких уже не пускали - там монахи начали отрицать прямой смысл тантр в духе Германна и писать, что хоть и пишут о страсти, пчеле и цветке и т.п. - это все метафора, ибо ваистену.


Т.е. и в Наланде было скушна.. Ога. А что тогда мегамачо не впряглись за корешей? Многие же оттуда вышли. Да и вообще - держава опасносте независимо от цвета сари.

----------


## Вантус

А так да - фейл Наланды символизирует. Предлагаю всем помедитировать над этим и решить, что там сделали неправильно.

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. и в Наланде было скушна.. Ога. А что тогда мегамачо не впряглись за корешей? Многие же оттуда вышли.


Кишка тонка видать была.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кишка тонка видать была.


У когож толста-то? Хоть у кого-нибудь была? Но не в виде книжных побасёнок о магах, рвущих как тузег грелку всяких димонов и раксашов. А так, что бы зачекать можно было с т.з. историчности.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Т.е. жаль, что монах пытается придерживаться нравственности?
> А если я кого-либо убью и перестану быть монахом? Вас это никак не расстраивает?


Вот поэтому никак не могу ни в какую магию "въехать". Отвращение на уровне желудка  :Frown: .

Благими намерениями выстлана дорога в мир голодных духов (ежели не хуже).

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Styeba (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> У когож толста-то? Хоть у кого-нибудь была? Но не в виде книжных побасёнок о магах, рвущих как тузег грелку всяких димонов и раксашов. А так, что бы зачекать можно было с т.з. историчности.


Я сейчас пытаюсь найти внятную хронологию событий. Дело в том, что мусульмане начали овладевать уже в 1192 г., т.е. монахам Наланды был целый год, чтоб что-то наколдовать.

----------

Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Если бы созревший плод кармы можно было магически устранить - Будды устранили бы ады. Проблема в том, что каждый равномощный Будда, и сам выбрал причины смотреть дурной сон. Махасиддхи могут радикально что-то изменить, только когда у людей есть кармические предпосылки. Например, Содогпа смог остановить монгольское вторжение в Тибет: там были предпосылки.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я сейчас пытаюсь найти внятную хронологию событий. Дело в том, что мусульмане начали овладевать уже в 1192 г., т.е. монахам Наланды был целый год, чтоб что-то наколдовать.


Это уже опять детали фейла. Главное, что нишмагли. Ну и тут гаденько так встает общий вопрос о реальности вообще магии и сиддхи.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Леонид Ш (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если бы созревший плод кармы можно было магически устранить - Будды устранили бы ады. Проблема в том, что каждый - равномощный Будда, и сам выбрал причины смотреть именно такой сон. Махасиддхи могут радикально что-то изменить, только когда есть кармические предпосылки жить лучше.


Ах если б мой евр...ский Б-г
ко мне был был добрей,
тогда б он точно сделать мог,
чтоб не был я ....
(С)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Это уже опять детали фейла. Главное, что нишмагли. Ну и тут гаденько так встает общий вопрос о реальности вообще магии и сиддхи.


Тибетские хроники скромно молчат о летающих тришулах и прочих артефактах в этом случае.

----------


## Курт

> Т.е. жаль, что монах пытается придерживаться нравственности?
> А если я кого-либо убью и перестану быть монахом? Вас это никак не расстраивает?


Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.

Представим, что мы оказались "внутри" фильма "Пила 9".
Смиренный буддийский монах просыпается на полу в пустой комнате. Двери заперты. В стене - большая красная кнопка. Под потолком - монитор. Монитор загорается, и там появляется изображение куклы Пилы.

Кукла открывает рот, и раздается зловещий голос:
- Монах, до сих пор ты прилежно следовал своим обетам, но сегодня твой пацифизм будет подвергнут испытанию. Если ты нажмешь на кнопку, сработает игла, встроенная в металлический ошейник, одетый на шею маньяка и убийцы, находящегося в соседней камере. Убийца получит смертельную дозу яда, и ты станешь причиной его смерти. Если ты не нажмешь на кнопку, то допустишь гибель ребенка, запертого в одной комнате с маньяком. Выбирать тебе.
Зловещий смех.
Затем изображение куклы гаснет, и на экране появляется картинка, передаваемая из соседней камеры. Маньяк с ошейником и ребенок пробудились немного раньше монаха. Маньяк уже убедился, что снять ошейник невозможно, равно как и выломать дверь. Из вещей в этой комнате - пара ножей, кусачки и пыточные инструменты. Маньяк не в курсе, что прямо сейчас за ним наблюдают и не знает, что в ошейник встроена игла с ядом, которая может в любую секунду вонзиться в него. Проходят часы... Маньяк, скучая, сидит у стены, и его взгляд все чаще останавливается на ребенке. Наконец, темные желания берут в нем верх, он берет нож и двигается к ребенку. Он еще не знает, изнасилует ли этого ребенка сначала, а затем порежет на куски, или изнасилует в процессе шинковки... Но еще несколько секунд и он, наконец, определится...
Благочестивый монах все это видит, сидя в своей камере, но, как и маньяк, не может выломать дверь, а его крики о помощи, похоже, никто не слышит.

...Итак, ваше решение. Нажимать на кнопку или нет?  :EEK!:

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тибетские хроники скромно молчат о летающих тришулах и прочих артефактах в этом случае.


Да лан тебе, а как же Шоннупел? И его синяя летопись? У них там просто обязана была наличествовать в каждом дацане диспетчерская служба управления гражданской авиации - был сильный полетный траффик. 

Да что нам тибетцы. Давай про истинных магов индии!! Там норот солнце тормозил! До сферы Дайсона было рукой подать!

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.


Гипотетические вопросы могут поставить в тупик. В этом вопросе содержится посылка, что субъект имеет право выбора. И ЕСТЬ выбирающий субъект. Но в ситуациях "ИЛИ\ИЛИ", о которых идет речь, выбирающий субъект исчезает. Просто что-то происходит или не происходит. Анатта...

----------


## Вантус

Детали погрома в Ṭabaqāt-i Nāṣirī / Tr. by H.G. Raverty. 2 vols. – Repr. Calcutta, 1881. – 1995. Если найдем, то узнаем от очевидца, были ли тришулы.

----------


## Германн

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, "Учение Семде":

"Этот текст учений Дзогчен был написан мастером Содогпа, который родился в 1552 году. Хотя его имя было Лодро Гьялтсен (Lodro Gyaltsen),он был известен под именем Содогпа (Sodogpa) [sod на тибетском языке означает Монголия, a dog означает прогнать, повернуть назад), потому что он сумел остановить монгольское вторжение. Тибет был наводнен монголами, которые отличались жестокостью и разрушили множество монастырей. Особенно традиции Бон и Ньингма испытали на себе эти тяготы. Однажды монгольские солдаты сожгли два монастыря Ньингмапы — Миндролинг и Дорджетраг — и убили мастеров. Во времена этих событий жили мастера - тертоны, которые указали несколько мест, до которых было трудно добраться, где люди могли бы укрыться. Например, одним священным местом был Сикким, другие укрытия находились в Бутане, и тысячи тибетцев искали там убежища, спасаясь таким образом. Многие из тех, кто не смог бежать, были убиты. Это случалось несколько раз. Во время одного из таких нашествий мастер Содогпа, который в то время был одним из главных представителей школы Нингмапа, провел большой ритуал, призывающий гневного Падмасамбхаву повернуть назад Монголов, и преуспел. (Это было сделано не с помощью военной мощи, а силой могущества практики, что-то произошло, что заставило монголов уйти). Так этот мастер стал известен под именем Содогпа, “Тот, кто прогнал монголов”.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.
> 
> Представим, что мы оказались "внутри" фильма "Пила 9".
> Смиренный буддийский монах просыпается на полу в пустой комнате. Двери заперты. В стене - большая красная кнопка. Под потолком - монитор. Монитор загорается, и там появляется изображение куклы Пилы.
> 
> Кукла открывает рот, и раздается зловещий голос:
> - Монах, до сих пор ты прилежно следовал своим обетам, но сегодня твой пацифизм будет подвергнут испытанию. Если ты нажмешь на кнопку, сработает игла, встроенная в металлический ошейник, одетый на шею маньяка и убийцы, находящегося в соседней камере. Убийца получит смертельную дозу яда, и ты станешь причиной его смерти. Если ты не нажмешь на кнопку, то допустишь гибель ребенка, запертого в одной комнате с маньяком. Выбирать тебе.
> Зловещий смех.
> Затем изображение куклы гаснет, и на экране появляется картинка, передаваемая из соседней камеры. Маньяк с ошейником и ребенок пробудились немного раньше монаха. Маньяк уже убедился, что снять ошейник невозможно, равно как и выломать дверь. Из вещей в этой комнате - пара ножей, кусачки и пыточные инструменты. Маньяк не в курсе, что прямо сейчас за ним наблюдают и не знает, что в ошейник встроена игла с ядом, которая может в любую секунду вонзиться в него. Проходят часы... Маньяк, скучая, сидит у стены, и его взгляд все чаще останавливается на ребенке. Наконец, темные желания берут в нем верх, он берет нож и двигается к ребенку. Он еще не знает, изнасилует ли этого ребенка сначала, а затем порежет на куски, или изнасилует в процессе шинковки... Но еще несколько секунд и он, наконец, определится...
> ...


Тхеравадинский монах забёт на манипуляции псевдо-мары. А иначе-то как? 
Да и махаянский, обладай он мудростью, тоже забьёт на манипуляции.

Это в китае очень специфично данный метод шантажа китайцы (специфично понявшие смысл бодхичиты), пытаясь манипулировать бодхисаттвами и деватами - "а ну давай сюда дождь, Гуань-инь, а не то я зарежу вот этих вот детишечек!".

А так-то во-первых - основное правило Бхагавана, сидящего в ночь просветления под атакой воинств Мары и соблазнов - НИКАКОГО БАТТХЁРТА.
А второе правило касается всех манипуляторов и их марионеток - ТАКАЯ КАРМА.

----------

Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Детали погрома в Ṭabaqāt-i Nāṣirī / Tr. by H.G. Raverty. 2 vols. – Repr. Calcutta, 1881. – 1995. Если найдем, то узнаем от очевидца, были ли тришулы.


Если и были, то их длинна оставляла желать лучшего по самому факту фейла.

----------


## Zom

> Гипотетические вопросы могут поставить в тупик.


Могут только омрачённый ум. А Будда не нажимает никакие кнопки, потому что отсутствие действия - это не действие .)

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> “Тот, кто прогнал монголов”.


Он их до смерти запетросянил и они убежали от смеха? Он их гнал все ~300 лет с 1526 по 1858 годы?

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Могут только омрачённый ум. А Будда не нажимает никакие кнопки, потому что отсутствие действия - это не действие .)


К сожалению, подавляющее большинство умов омрачены  :Frown: . И вопросы типа "кого ты будешь спасать первым, маму или папу", ставят в тупик и ребенка, и взрослого. И проблема не в том, кого спасать. А в том, что не-Будда в этой ситуации имеет иллюзорный выбор, а Будда (на которого мы не можем указать и в этой ситуации тоже) просто совершает то, что должно было быть совершено  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

> Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.
> 
> Представим, что мы оказались "внутри" фильма "Пила 9".
> Смиренный буддийский монах просыпается на полу в пустой комнате. Двери заперты. В стене - большая красная кнопка. Под потолком - монитор. Монитор загорается, и там появляется изображение куклы Пилы.
> Кукла открывает рот, и раздается зловещий голос:
> - Монах, до сих пор ты прилежно следовал своим обетам, но сегодня твой пацифизм будет подвергнут испытанию. Если ты нажмешь на кнопку, сработает игла, встроенная в металлический ошейник, одетый на шею маньяка и убийцы, находящегося в соседней камере. Убийца получит смертельную дозу яда, и ты станешь причиной его смерти. Если ты не нажмешь на кнопку, то допустишь гибель ребенка, запертого в одной комнате с маньяком. Выбирать тебе.
> Зловещий смех.
> Затем изображение куклы гаснет, и на экране появляется картинка, передаваемая из соседней камеры. Маньяк с ошейником и ребенок пробудились немного раньше монаха. Маньяк уже убедился, что снять ошейник невозможно, равно как и выломать дверь. Из вещей в этой комнате - пара ножей, кусачки и пыточные инструменты. Маньяк не в курсе, что прямо сейчас за ним наблюдают и не знает, что в ошейник встроена игла с ядом, которая может в любую секунду вонзиться в него. Проходят часы... Маньяк, скучая, сидит у стены, и его взгляд все чаще останавливается на ребенке. Наконец, темные желания берут в нем верх, он берет нож и двигается к ребенку. Он еще не знает, изнасилует ли этого ребенка сначала, а затем порежет на куски, или изнасилует в процессе шинковки... Но еще несколько секунд и он, наконец, определится...
> Благочестивый монах все это видит, сидя в своей камере, но, как и маньяк, не может выломать дверь, а его крики о помощи, похоже, никто не слышит.
> ...


Знаете вот чем мне буддизм нравится? Тем, что ерундой не предлагает заниматься, моделируя априори нереальные ситуации для выяснения заведомо не нужных и не полезных вещей.

Вы в Питере живёте? Лучше приходитте на дану. Так хотя бы благие заслуги накопите.

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Legba (08.02.2013), Styeba (08.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

ыыыыыыыыыыыы...

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ыыыыыыыыыыыы...


Dmitriy 108% Prasangika Master!
Германна на вас нет.

----------


## Вантус

> Если и были, то их длинна оставляла желать лучшего по самому факту фейла.


Мда, коротковата тришула в Наланде (Шоннупел):



> Когда в город вошли войска Гарлогов (Qarluq)4, все местные жители и царь бежали. Рахулашрибхадра сказал Чагу:
> —	Мне девяносто лет, и я не могу бежать. [236] Но ты, глупец, почему не уходишь?
> Чаг отвечал:
> —	Даже если меня станут убивать, я не расстанусь со своим Учителем.
> Рахула, убедившись в его верности, искренне обрадовался. Чойчжепэл посадил Учителя на спину и отнес его в храм Махакалы (Гёнпо), которого боялись войска Гарлогов, и так Учитель и ученик остались невредимыми. В Магадхе он заболел лихорадкой, когда же болезнь отступила, его тело покрылось ранами. Он вновь заболел лихорадкой в Тирхуте. Оправившись от болезни, Чойчжепэл стал медлен¬но двигаться в сторону Тибета.


Рахулашрибхада - один из немногих, непонятно как переживших первый вынос Наланды. То ли он умел хорошо прятаться, то ли и вправду отрастил сиддху невидимости для мусульман.

----------

Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Тхеравадинский монах забёт на манипуляции псевдо-мары. А иначе-то как? 
> Да и махаянский, обладай он мудростью, тоже забьёт на манипуляции.


Пофиг на ребенка, главное - приятное чувство внутри: "Мною никто не манипулирует!" Так?  :Wink: 



> Это в китае очень специфично данный метод шантажа китайцы (специфично понявшие смысл бодхичиты), пытаясь манипулировать бодхисаттвами и деватами - "а ну давай сюда дождь, Гуань-инь, а не то я зарежу вот этих вот детишечек!".


Другая ситуация. Дашь дождь 1 раз - потом опять притащат детишек и так до бесконечности, пока их желания не станут такими, что их невозможно будет исполнить, и тогда умрет намного больше детишек (т.к. шантажист, привыкший к халяве, будет убивать много, не желая верить, что очередное желание его невыполнимо). Соответственно, вместо того, чтобы допустить гибель 1000 детей потом, лучше допустить гибель 10 сейчас. Тут все логично.
В описываемом примере - иная ситуация. Пила в этой ситуации никем не манипулирует и ничего не добивается. Нажмешь на кнопку или нет - в любом случае через пару суток двери откроются, там таймер. Монах в любом случае выйдет на волю. Вопрос в том, кто выйдет живым из соседней камеры.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Вы в Питере живёте? Лучше приходитте на дану. Так хотя бы благие заслуги накопите.


Да, в Питере. Что такое дану?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Dmitriy 108% Prasangika Master!
> Германна на вас нет.


Германн - мой друг. Он на меня нападать не станет, и я на него тоже  :Smilie: . 

Щас он мне объяснит, что такое прасангика, и я тут же приведу все орудия в боевую готовность. Но от философии у меня начинается headache, поэтому мы с Гераманном разделили сферы влияния  :Smilie: . Он занимается философией, отвлекая на себя огонь всех орудий противника, а я пытаюсь победить headache  :Smilie: . 

Большие маневры!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Пофиг на ребенка, главное - приятное чувство внутри: "Мною никто не манипулирует!"


А с чего вы взяли, что маньяк в этих условиях вообще будет кого-то убивать?  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Германн - мой друг. Он на меня нападать не станет, и я на него тоже . 
> 
> Щас он мне объяснит, что такое прасангика, и я тут же приведу все орудия в боевую готовность. Но от философии у меня начинается headake, поэтому мы с Гераманном разделили сферы влияния .


Ненене, это я не вам, Дмитирий, пардон) Это я Пампкину) 
А Германн тоже, конечно, замечательный, хоть и упрямый очень!

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ненене, это я не вам, Дмитирий, пардон) Это я Пампкину) 
> А Германн тоже, конечно, замечательный, хоть и упрямый очень!


Не важно, дорогой Еше! Все равно придется разузнать про прасангику и прочистить орудия  :Smilie: .

----------


## Ондрий

> То ли он умел хорошо прятаться, то ли и вправду отрастил сиддху невидимости для мусульман.


Вай дарагой. Зачэм сидхи-митхи, милицыя паспорт не проверяла в переходах да. Скрыться там не сложно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Пофиг на ребенка, главное - приятное чувство внутри: "Мною никто не манипулирует!" Так?


Курт, выбор - это рабство. Отсутствие выбора - свобода... 

Необходимость мучиться выбором означает некую незрелость различающего сознания и умственных формирователей. Классический пример - буриданов осел. Мы все на него похожи  :Smilie: .

----------

Кузьмич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

вы ребята, тут о чем вообще? Топик про чОрныю шмагию!
Вложение 12417

----------

Legba (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> А с чего вы взяли, что маньяк в этих условиях вообще будет кого-то убивать?


Потому что маньяк. Мания у него к детям определенного возраста, одетых в определенную одежду. Все равно как лев и теленок в одной клетке. Нужно ли быть ясновидцем, чтобы предугадать, что лев рано или поздно сьест теленка?

----------


## PampKin Head

Да чего вы, ответ то простой: монах убъет Пилу черной магией из сострадания к его, пилы, участи. И спасет ребёнка.

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Курт

> вы ребята, тут о чем вообще? Топик про чОрныю шмагию!


Ну, мы немного увлеклись обсуждением этического аспекта, косвенным образом связанного с этой самой чорной магией. ))

----------


## Курт

> Да чего вы, ответ то простой: монах убъет Пилу черной магией из сострадания к его, пилы, участи. И спасет ребёнка.


Уже неплохо. ))
А с маньяком что делать?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Потому что маньяк. Мания у него к детям определенного возраста, одетых в определенную одежду. Все равно как лев и теленок в одной клетке. Нужно ли быть ясновидцем, чтобы предугадать, что лев рано или поздно сьест теленка?


Вы не представляете, какие иногда чудные фортеля выкидывает психика:




А уж какие фортеля карма выкидывает - так вообще говорить не приходится.

----------

Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, в Питере. Что такое дану?


Дана

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.
> 
> Представим, что мы оказались "внутри" фильма "Пила 9".
> Смиренный буддийский монах просыпается на полу в пустой комнате. Двери заперты. В стене - большая красная кнопка. Под потолком - монитор. Монитор загорается, и там появляется изображение куклы Пилы.
> 
> Кукла открывает рот, и раздается зловещий голос:
> - Монах, до сих пор ты прилежно следовал своим обетам, но сегодня твой пацифизм будет подвергнут испытанию. Если ты нажмешь на кнопку, сработает игла, встроенная в металлический ошейник, одетый на шею маньяка и убийцы, находящегося в соседней камере. Убийца получит смертельную дозу яда, и ты станешь причиной его смерти. Если ты не нажмешь на кнопку, то допустишь гибель ребенка, запертого в одной комнате с маньяком. Выбирать тебе.
> Зловещий смех.
> Затем изображение куклы гаснет, и на экране появляется картинка, передаваемая из соседней камеры. Маньяк с ошейником и ребенок пробудились немного раньше монаха. Маньяк уже убедился, что снять ошейник невозможно, равно как и выломать дверь. Из вещей в этой комнате - пара ножей, кусачки и пыточные инструменты. Маньяк не в курсе, что прямо сейчас за ним наблюдают и не знает, что в ошейник встроена игла с ядом, которая может в любую секунду вонзиться в него. Проходят часы... Маньяк, скучая, сидит у стены, и его взгляд все чаще останавливается на ребенке. Наконец, темные желания берут в нем верх, он берет нож и двигается к ребенку. Он еще не знает, изнасилует ли этого ребенка сначала, а затем порежет на куски, или изнасилует в процессе шинковки... Но еще несколько секунд и он, наконец, определится...
> ...


Желаю Вам не попадать в подобные ситуации.  :Confused:  

кстати, демагогию наверное можно отнести к пустословию; а пустословие - это неблагая камма, которая обычно и приводит к подобного рода ситуациям.

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Курт, выбор - это рабство. Отсутствие выбора - свобода...


...мир - это война, незнание - сила? Прям по Оруэллу.  :Wink: 



> Необходимость мучиться выбором означает некую незрелость различающего сознания и умственных формирователей.


Не знаю, как там дела обстоят в нирване, но тут, в сансаре, лучше быть страдающим выбором человеком, чем нестрадающей выбором табуреткой. Имхо, конечно.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что маньяк. Мания у него к детям определенного возраста, одетых в определенную одежду.


Это вам сюда.

----------


## Курт

> Дана


Нет, спасибо. То, что я хочу и готов отдавать - я отдаю. К накоплению благих заслуг не стремлюсь.

----------


## Вантус

> Вай дарагой. Зачэм сидхи-митхи, милицыя паспорт не проверяла в переходах да. Скрыться там не сложно.


Таранатха рассказывает, что некто Ририпа, ученик Наропы, отвел тюркам глаза, и они прошли местность, где он жил, без погрома. Некто Праджняракшита швырнул в тюрков балином Чакрасамвары и перебил военачальника и множество богатырей и войско отступило от Викрамашилы. Действительно, Викрамашилу разгромили чуть попозжей - в 1200. Ратнаракшита предсказал за два года, что будет БП и надо валить, что его ученики и сделали. Камаларакшита из Викрамашилы заморил с помощью Ямари кровохарканьем 500 тюрков. А в общем, пишет, хоть и много было мантринов, но не получилось.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Желаю Вам не попадать в подобные ситуации.  
> 
> кстати, демагогию наверное можно отнести к пустословию; а пустословие - это неблагая камма, которая обычно и приводит к подобного рода ситуациям.


Есть одна история о хасидском мудреце (не помню, где слышал). Стоит, значит, этот мудрец у окна. Проходит человек. Он его подзывает, - тот, конечно, почтительно заходит в дом, начинает беседовать. Мудрец ему говорит: "Вот смотри. Идешь ты по улице, смотришь - кошелек, полный денег. Что ты с ним сделаешь? Может, будешь искать того, кто потерял? Человек говорит: "Я же не сумасшедший! Я возьму этот кошелек, истрачу деньги с максимальной пользой... Мудрец подумал и говорит: "Ты - плохой". Человек расстроился, ушел. Дальше та же картина. Другой человек. Тот же вопрос. Человек отвечает: "Я, конечно, искал бы и нашел бы обладателя кошелька и вернул ему деньги." Мудрец говорит: "Ты - дурак". Человек расстроился, ушел. Третий мужик идет. Тот же вопрос. Ответ: "Я не знаю, что бы я сделал в этот момент. Если бы во мне возобладали силы зла, я бы прикарманил этот кошелек, если силы добра - я бы вернул его обладателю. Но, честно скажу, прямо сейчас я не знаю, что бы я сделал".

Старик восхитился: "Ты - настоящий мудрец!".

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Таранатха рассказывает, что некто Ририпа, ученик Наропы, отвел тюркам глаза, и они прошли местность, где он жил, без погрома. Некто Праджняракшита швырнул в тюрков балином Чакрасамвары и перебил военачальника и множество богатырей и войско отступило от Викрамашилы. Действительно, Викрамашилу разгромили чуть попозжей - в 1200. Ратнаракшита предсказал за два года, что будет БП и надо валить, что его ученики и сделали. Камаларакшита из Викрамашилы заморил с помощью Ямари кровохарканьем 500 тюрков. А в общем, пишет, хоть и много было мантринов, но не получилось.


Да я читал это. Там еще было про то, что (не помню уж кто точно) надавал по мордасам танке Ямантаки и подступающие враги гикнулись. Больше не вышло - Ямантака обиделся наверное.

А так, да, 1001 ночь тоже неплоха.

"Пора_валить" конечно тема была знатная уже в то время. Понимаю. А чтож либру то с собой не захватили? Потеря и трагедия не меньшая, чем запал александрийской.

----------

Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А так, да, 1001 ночь тоже неплоха.


Чтоб выяснить объективно, нужно купить книжку самих мусульман, о которой я писал в самом начале. Если они пишут, что индусы напустили на нас шайтанов и мы захаркали, то можно задуматься.

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Ондрий (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Чтоб выяснить объективно, нужно купить книжку самих мусульман, о которой я писал в самом начале. Если они пишут, что индусы напустили на нас шайтанов и мы захаркали, то можно задуматься.


Слющай, некие граждане притопали в хиндустан. Без хинина, антибиотиков и тылового обеспечения с чистой водой и стерильной полевой кухней. Ты серьезно веришь, что там понос и кровохарканье не от местной водички и комариков и что без тришул вот никак не обошлось? До сих пор большинство туристов дрищат, прости ишвара, по первОй, а тут целая армия.

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), Леонид Ш (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Есть одна история о хасидском мудреце (не помню, где слышал). Стоит, значит, этот мудрец у окна. Проходит человек. Он его подзывает, - тот, конечно, почтительно заходит в дом, начинает беседовать. Мудрец ему говорит: "Вот смотри. Идешь ты по улице, смотришь - кошелек, полный денег. Что ты с ним сделаешь? Может, будешь искать того, кто потерял? Человек говорит: "Я же не сумасшедший! Я возьму этот кошелек, истрачу деньги с максимальной пользой... Мудрец подумал и говорит: "Ты - плохой". Человек расстроился, ушел. Дальше та же картина. Другой человек. Тот же вопрос. Человек отвечает: "Я, конечно, искал бы и нашел бы обладателя кошелька и вернул ему деньги." Мудрец говорит: "Ты - дурак". Человек расстроился, ушел. Третий мужик идет. Тот же вопрос. Ответ: "Я не знаю, что бы я сделал в этот момент. Если бы во мне возобладали силы зла, я бы прикарманил этот кошелек, если силы добра - я бы вернул его обладателю. Но, честно скажу, прямо сейчас я не знаю, что бы я сделал".
> 
> Старик восхитился: "Ты - настоящий мудрец!".


Помимо случайных переживаний и слабостей есть еще и принципы. Которым люди стараются следовать.
Модель ситуации с монахом, маньяком и ребенком ставит вопрос - допускают ли принципы убийство хотя бы в каких-то, самых крайних ситуациях.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Слющай, некие граждане притопали в хиндустан. Без хинина, антибиотиков и тылового обеспечения с чистой водой и стерильной полевой кухней. Ты серьезно веришь, что там понос и кровохарканье не от местной водички и комариков и что без тришул вот никак не обошлось? До сих пор большинство туристов дрищат, прости господи, в своих поездках.


Хиндустан - это что. Я был в сердце страданий - Нигере. Сахара, желтая лихорадка, малярия, полиомиелит. 95 процентов населения живут на улице. Масса народа живут на свалках мусора, потому что только там можно покушать...

Когда приехал домой, мне где-то месяц было странно, чего людям у нас не хватает, даже самым бедным  :Smilie: .

----------

Alex (08.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Леонид Ш (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот так надо

----------

Lion Miller (08.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Помимо случайных переживаний и слабостей есть еще и принципы. Которым люди стараются следовать.
> Модель ситуации с монахом, маньяком и ребенком ставит вопрос - допускают ли принципы убийство хотя бы в каких-то, самых крайних ситуациях.


Курт, Вы, возможно, считаете, что Ваша жизнь целиком определяется Вашими сознательными решениями. Но это не так. Огромная часть жизни определяется бессознательными импульсами. 

Есть хороший пример с классическим гипнозом. Человеку в состоянии транса внушают, что он должен переставить зонтик с одного места на другое. Это - так называемое постгипнотическое внушение. По выходе из состояния транса человек переставляет зонтик, а когда его спрашивают, почему он это сделал, он находит какую-то рациональную причину (не осознавая того, что он просто был запрограммирован). 

Такие вещи происходят в нашей жизни ежедневно. Нам кажется, что мы совершаем те или иные действия осознанно, полностью контролируем каждое движение. Но это не так. Корень огромной части наших поступков лежит в бессознательном. Поэтому Будда и уделял осознанности первостепенную роль. Мы должны выйти из рабства условных рефлексов и совершать не РЕакции, но акции... 

Поэтому бесполезно брать людей за грудки и спрашивать, как они поведут себя в экстремальной ситуации. Они _не могут_ сейчас на это ответить. И Вы _не можете_. Но Ваша (моя, их) реакция будет результатом всей прошлой жизни (прошлых жизней). Поэтому для правильного решения экстремальных ситуаций приходится правильно жить все время до этого :Smilie: . А то, что сейчас Вам ответили бы люди (как они бы себя повели) - это просто игрушки, не имеющие никакого значения.

В буддийской истории есть разные случаи. Когда-то дзенских монахов заперли в монастыре и сожгли заживо. По легенде, главный монах сказал: "Если нет страстей, то даже огонь будет прохладным" (или что-то в этом духе)

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Леонид Ш (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Курт, Вы, возможно, считаете, что Ваша жизнь целиком определяется Вашими сознательными решениями...


Безусловно, я дурак, но все же не до такой степени. ))
Я всего лишь надеюсь и верю, что какая-то, пусть даже очень небольшая часть моей жизни, определяется моим собственным осознанным решением, а не бессознательными импульсами, окружающей обстановкой и тем, что я сьел на ужин.




> Поэтому бесполезно брать людей за грудки и спрашивать, как они поведут себя в экстремальной ситуации. Они _не могут_ сейчас на это ответить. И Вы _не можете_. Но Ваша (моя, их) реакция будет результатом всей прошлой жизни (прошлых жизней). Поэтому для правильного решения экстремальных ситуаций приходится правильно жить все время до этого. А то, что сейчас Вам ответили бы люди (как они бы себя повели) - это просто игрушки, не имеющие никакого значения.


Повторюсь - существуют определенные принципы, пусть даже не всегда удается им следовать. Выяснять на форуме, как повернется дело в реале и какие побуждения возобладают? Бессмысленно. Но такой задачи и не стояло. А вот обсудить принципы - т.е. то, что было бы *правильно* в такой ситуации сделать - на форуме вполне возможно.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Безусловно, я дурак, но все же не до такой степени. ))
> 
> Повторюсь - существуют определенные принципы, пусть даже не всегда удается им следовать. Выяснять на форуме, как повернется дело в реале и какие побуждения возобладают? Бессмысленно. Но такой задачи и не стояло. А вот обсудить принципы - т.е. то, что было бы *правильно* в такой ситуации сделать - на форуме вполне возможно.


Да, в теории это возможно. Но это не будет иметь отношения к практике  :Smilie: . Впрочем, почему бы не обсудить, - обсуждайте!

----------

Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Да, в теории это возможно. Но это не будет иметь отношения к практике .


Некоторое отношение принципы к практике все же, я надеюсь, имеют. )) Но практика, конечно, не только ими определяется.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Некоторое отношение принципы к практике все же, я надеюсь, имеют. )) Но практика, конечно, не только ими определяется.


Сколько раз я видел, как "неприличные" люди очень прилично поступают в экстремальных ситуациях. И сколько "приличных" людей ведут себя позорно. Поэтому я бы не взялся ничего предсказывать  :Smilie: . Теоретические принципы - это одно, а то, что скажет подсознание (точнее, прикажет) - это несколько другое. Поэтому теоретические принципы, которые "в голове, а не в животе", ничего не решают (как показывает опыт). Вот когда учение Будды в животе, а не в голове, тогда можно быть спокойным за последствия  :Wink: .

----------

Топпер- (08.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Короче, промежуточный итог. Среди сотен монахов Наланды и прочих злачных мест нашлось только пять хоть на что-то годных (хотя бы на то, чтобы спрятаться или посоветовать свалить). Чтоб это говорило? Правильно, что брехать - не пахать.

----------

Леонид Ш (08.02.2013), Ондрий (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Пока слух:



> In this century of resistance, the Baluchs have many successes to their credit. In fact the string of defeats that the Arabs had to suffer at Baluch hands, is recollected by Arabs chroniclers in the derisive accounts of the reasons for their defeats at the hands of the Hindu Baluchs by saying that the Hindus of Makaran (Makran) practice Voodoo and Black Magic and so bring Jinns and Shaitan to help them in war. Hence the Arabs cannot defeat them, the way the Arabs could easily defeat the Persians and the Byzantines.

----------


## Курт

> Сколько раз я видел, как "неприличные" люди очень прилично поступают в экстремальных ситуациях. И сколько "приличных" людей ведут себя позорно. Поэтому я бы не взялся ничего предсказывать . Теоретические принципы - это одно, а то, что скажет подсознание (точнее, прикажет) - это несколько другое. Поэтому теоретические принципы, которые "в голове, а не в животе", ничего не решают (как показывает опыт). Вот когда учение Будды в животе, а не в голове, тогда можно быть спокойным за последствия .


Безусловно, вы правы. Но просто так в "живот" никакие принципы не попадают. Сначала - принимаются головой. Затем человек пытается следовать им, и ничего не получается. Затем он либо бросает попытки, либо в итоге все же сживается с этими принципами, начинает жить ими и следовать им. И в этом смысле выбор принципов, первоначально делаемый "головой", крайне важен, пусть и не дает каких-то видимых результатов в краткосрочной перспективе. Но этот выбор определяет само направление, в котором будет развиваться человек. Т.е. имеет стратегическое значение.
Разве не приведет отношение "пофиг на человека, главное свои принципы соблюсти" к рождению в виде какого-нибудь инквизитора, нещадно палящего еретиков на костре во имя своих идеалов?  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Безусловно, вы правы. Но просто так в "живот" никакие принципы не попадают. Сначала - принимаются головой. Затем человек пытается следовать им, и ничего не получается. Затем он либо бросает попытки, либо в итоге все же сживается с этими принципами, начинает жить ими и следовать им. И в этом смысле выбор принципов, первоначально делаемый "головой", крайне важен, пусть и не дает каких-то видимых результатов в краткосрочной перспективе. Но этот выбор определяет само направление, в котором будет развиваться человек. Т.е. имеет стратегическое значение.
> Разве не приведет отношение "пофиг на человека, главное свои принципы соблюсти" к рождению в виде какого-нибудь инквизитора, нещадно палящего еретиков на костре во имя своих идеалов?


Да, Вы правы, часто все начинается с головы. Хотя лучше сразу начинать с живота  :Smilie: . Могу лишь предположить, что первые ученики Будды воспринимали его сразу "животом", а не головой. Потому что они могли видеть его, говорить с ним. А мы сейчас имеем только тексты (в лучшем случае), а в худшем случае - учителей, которые как-то по-своему трактуют то, чему учил Будда. Вот у нас уже в этой теме даже черная магия возникла, и вроде даже она нужна в каких-то случаях. Не знаю, что бы сказал на это Гаутама  :Frown: .

----------

Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Итак, Наланду и т.п. легко разделали мусульмане. Тибетским архимагам какие-то жалкие бойцы НОАК показали на место возле параши. Доколе?! Я считаю, что этот вопрос необходимо задавать всем приезжим ламам - почему же? Ибо без ответа на него все их речи о самом верном учении отдают туфтой.

Почто местные правители не склонили голову перед магической силой Далай-ламы?! Он же мега-маг? Показал бы Путину и прочим пару фокусов, получил бы от них богатые дары, как встарь получали его предшественники, типа Карма Пакши. Меня, например, разговорами за жизнь и о том, что надо быть хорошим, не проймешь - я их слышал много раз и порой от редких утырков и лоховодов. Более того, применение этих речей принесло мне колоссальный вред - из-за того, что я был добр и терпелив, люди садились мне на голову, я упускал множество возможностей из-за нежелания вредить другим и ныне пребываю в редком анусе. Пусть уж покажет, что я не зря старался.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Курт (08.02.2013), Ондрий (08.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Меня, например, разговорами за жизнь и о том, что надо быть хорошим, не проймешь - я их слышал много раз и порой от редких утырков и лоховодов. Более того, применение этих речей принесло мне колоссальный вред - из-за того, что я был добр и терпелив, люди садились мне на голову, я упускал множество возможностей из-за нежелания вредить другим и ныне пребываю в редком анусе. Пусть уж покажет, что я не зря старался.


Даешь революцию в анусе! Полагаю, никто, кроме Вас самого и не виноват, что Вы там пребываете.

Вантус, ну не надоело ли Вам....столько знаний, польза тогда где?

Вы сиддхи у Ело Ринпоче видели, этим и вдохновляйтесь, махасиддха.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Не зря, Саня, ой не зря. В следующей жизни оттопыришься. Ты только верь! Точно тебе говорю!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Меня, например, разговорами за жизнь и о том, что надо быть хорошим, не проймешь - я их слышал много раз и порой от редких утырков и лоховодов. Более того, применение этих речей принесло мне колоссальный вред - из-за того, что я был добр и терпелив, люди садились мне на голову, я упускал множество возможностей из-за нежелания вредить другим и ныне пребываю в редком анусе. Пусть уж покажет, что я не зря старался.


У Вас нежная душа, уважаемый Вантус, ранимая. Ни в коем случае нельзя ее "огрублять". Почему бы "просто не посидеть", без всяких там тантрических практик? Возможно, вся ваша мятежность трансформируется в покой небывалой силы... А там уже Вам ясно будет, что делать с миром и Тибетом.

----------

Германн (08.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Не зря, Саня, ой не зря. В следующей жизни оттопыришься. Ты только верь! Точно тебе говорю!


Ну да, а такожде - на небесах, и будет у меня гарем из сотни невинных ослиц. Главное - только поверить! Так вот, в гробу я видал такую веру.

----------


## Вантус

> У Вас нежная душа, уважаемый Вантус, ранимая. Ни в коем случае нельзя ее "огрублять". Почему бы "просто не посидеть", без всяких там тантрических практик? Возможно, вся ваша мятежность трансформируется в покой небывалой силы... А там уже Вам ясно будет, что делать с миром и Тибетом.


А на кой хрен мне просто сидеть? Яйца высиживать?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А на кой хрен мне просто сидеть? Яйца высиживать?


Нет, зачем высижвать? Вы уже знаете и умеете очень много. Но чтобы все это заработало, нужно чуток тишины... Почему нет? Вы ничем не рискуете  :Smilie: .

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, зачем высижвать? Вы уже знаете и умеете очень много. Но чтобы все это заработало, нужно чуток тишины... Почему нет? Вы ничем не рискуете .


Ядерный взрыв тут нужен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Итак, Наланду и т.п. легко разделали мусульмане. Тибетским архимагам какие-то жалкие бойцы НОАК показали на место возле параши. Доколе?! Я считаю, что этот вопрос необходимо задавать всем приезжим ламам - почему же? Ибо без ответа на него все их речи о самом верном учении отдают туфтой.
> 
> Почто местные правители не склонили голову перед магической силой Далай-ламы?! Он же мега-маг? Показал бы Путину и прочим пару фокусов, получил бы от них богатые дары, как встарь получали его предшественники, типа Карма Пакши. Меня, например, разговорами за жизнь и о том, что надо быть хорошим, не проймешь - я их слышал много раз и порой от редких утырков и лоховодов. Более того, применение этих речей принесло мне колоссальный вред - из-за того, что я был добр и терпелив, люди садились мне на голову, я упускал множество возможностей из-за нежелания вредить другим и ныне пребываю в редком анусе. Пусть уж покажет, что я не зря старался.


Ну вы же помните как даже Маугдальяна левитировал-левитировал, да невылевитировал?
Кармический когда грядёт каюк - не хватит никаких абхичарук!

Вообще, не на то вы время тратили - вот у жыдов-каббалистов, говорят, пульса-де-нура есть - и всё работает (правда, в основном только на своих).
Как там, у современного классика: 




> Магия существует, она чрезвычайно эффективна – но только в своем собственном измерении. Чтобы она действовала на человека, необходимо существование «психического фона», делающего ее возможной. Необходим набор ожиданий, позволяющий определенным образом перенаправить психическую энергию – именно перенаправить, потому что магические воздействия основаны не на мощных внешних влияниях, а на управлении внутренними процессами жертвы, на запуске психических механизмов, формируемых культурой и существующих только в ее рамках. Этот «психический фон» постепенно меняется – словно кто-то перенастраивает наши «приемники» с одной радиостанции на другую. Мы давно перестали видеть водяных и леших, зато научились видеть летающие тарелки, раньше чудеса творили колдуны – теперь этим занимаются какие-то подозрительные телегипнотизеры, но дело здесь не столько в них, сколько в нашей неосознанной готовности или осознанном нежелании участвовать в их кампаниях, основанных на использовании ими же создаваемого (дети с цветами, письма) «психического» фона. Почти выкорчевав религию (которая в свое время с такой же тупой непримиримостью вытеснила магию), мы с радостным изумлением узнали, что кроме пыльных идеологических работников и участковых врачей о наших душах и телах могут позаботиться некие «экстрасенсы». И чем больше мы в это верим, чем больше к этому готовы, тем больше их будет. Но австралийский абориген, попавший на сеанс Анатолия Кашпировского, вряд ли осознал бы значительность ситуации – скорее всего, он увидел бы невысокого одетого человека, бубнящего какие-то слова и пристально глядящего в зал. Иначе Анатолий Кашпировский давно сумел бы стать главным шаманом австралийских аборигенов.


Короче, из ануса поможет выбраться только православный хогвартс. Или по партийной линии попробуйте.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Все эти квазидзенские речи расчитаны на столичных спермотоксикозных нервных юношей и прочих перенапряженных лиц. У меня нет проблем ни с концентрацией, ни с осознанностью, ни с расслаблением. Я просто вижу - обстоятельства, с которыми практически нет возможности справиться, против меня и одна из главных причин их возникновения - следование дурным советам о мировом бобре и излишняя доверчивость к разной шмагии.

----------

Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

тут и черная магия не поможет.....

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Все эти квазидзенские речи расчитаны на столичных спермотоксикозных нервных юношей и прочих перенапряженных лиц. У меня нет проблем ни с концентрацией, ни с осознанностью, ни с расслаблением. Я просто вижу - обстоятельства, с которыми практически нет возможности справиться, против меня и одна из главных причин их возникновения - следование дурным советам о мировом бобре и излишняя доверчивость к разной шмагии.


Вантус, признайтесь - вы специально развенчиваете чорную тантрическую магию, чтобы скрыть её от профанов? Чтобы они разуверились в её действенности и её тайна осталась неприкосновенной, доставшись только вашему тёмному гению?  :Big Grin:

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну да, а такожде - на небесах, и будет у меня гарем из сотни невинных ослиц. Главное - только поверить! Так вот, в гробу я видал такую веру.


ненене. 70-или-сколько-там-их Гурий это не наш метод, да и не очень-то эстетичен. Сила разума круче меча. Но  результаты только, увы, все больше из агенства ОБС, да напевов индотибетских гусляров-былинников.

ой вы гой еси, добры молодцы,
добры молодцы, махасидушки...

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, зачем высижвать? Вы уже знаете и умеете очень много. Но чтобы все это заработало, нужно чуток тишины... Почему нет? Вы ничем не рискуете .


Можно подождать в тишине, да, да только так и жизнь вся пройдет в ожидании, а мозг человека, и мой в том числе, штука хрупкая. Если его долгое время помещать в анус, то он поломается и никакой дзен не поможет. Вот есть тут на форуме один персонаж, PashaTNT, он наверняка знает, о чем я говорю. Мой мозг за счет способности к концентрации и прочему весьма стоек, но не бесконечно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Все эти квазидзенские речи расчитаны на столичных спермотоксикозных нервных юношей и прочих перенапряженных лиц. У меня нет проблем ни с концентрацией, ни с осознанностью, ни с расслаблением. Я просто вижу - обстоятельства, с которыми практически нет возможности справиться, против меня и одна из главных причин их возникновения - следование дурным советам о мировом бобре и излишняя доверчивость к разной шмагии.


"Те, кто были в катаклизьме, пребывают в пессимизьме"  :Smilie: .

Кто говорит, что у Вас с чем-то проблемы? Разве тут собрались Ваши враги, чтобы псевдодзенскими или псевдотибетским речами смутить Ваш ум?  :Smilie:  А потом сделать Вам что-то плохое?

Почему здесь все так болезненно реагируют на обычные слова? Вы что, доверились мне, а я подорвал Ваше доверие? Или давал Вам дурные советы?

Почему нормально не поговорить? Чем Вы рискуете, опять же?

----------

Германн (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

брейк.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Можно подождать в тишине, да, да только так и жизнь вся пройдет в ожидании, а мозг человека, и мой в том числе, штука хрупкая. Если его долгое время помещать в анус, то он поломается и никакой дзен не поможет. Вот есть тут на форуме один персонаж, PashaTNT, он наверняка знает, о чем я говорю. Мой мозг за счет способности к концентрации и прочему весьма стоек, но не бесконечно.


Я и не говорю, что мозг стоек. Мозг - самое слабое из всех образований. Кость крепче  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> брейк.


Да никто ни с кем не воюет  :Smilie: . Просто у Александра что-то накипело. Почему не послушать и не вникнуть в меру сил?

----------


## Вантус

> тут и черная магия не поможет.....


Да, тут только лечь и умереть.
Вы, например, или ваши ламы способны обеспечить меня желаемым (совсем простым, не из области полцарства, или даже квартиры)? Способны ли вы или они устранить неодолимые мной препятствия для моей нормальной жизни?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ой вы гой еси, добры молодцы,
> добры молодцы, махасидушки...


Налджорпушки, бравы ребятушки,
Где же ваши сиддхи?
Наши сиддхи в праджняпарамитхе,
Вот где наши сиддхи!

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), PampKin Head (08.02.2013), Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Sten (10.02.2013), Германн (08.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Иван Горяинов (09.02.2013), К. Дордже (26.08.2013), Курт (08.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, тут только лечь и умереть.
> Вы, например, или ваши ламы способны обеспечить меня желаемым (совсем простым, не из области полцарства, или даже квартиры)? Способны ли вы или они устранить неодолимые мной препятствия для моей нормальной жизни?


А что за препятствия?

----------


## Вантус

Дело в том, что нечего тут мне предложить, кроме замшелой, древней психотерапии. А она мне и сто лет не нужна - нужны конкретные вещи.

----------

Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Налджорпушки, бравы ребятушки,
> Где же ваши сиддхи?
> Наши сиддхи в праджняпарамитхе,
> Вот где наши сиддхи!


вот так и пели строем в Наланде...
а потом пришел пушной зверек.

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), Вантус (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А что за препятствия?


А зачем они вам? Беретесь устранить - тогда перечислю. Хотя я не представляю, как вы это сделаете. Повторюсь, что с собственной психотерапией я и сам отлично справляюсь.

----------


## Ондрий

Саш, ты знаешь о чем речь. Искать там где ищется то решение которое не работает - тратить время. Тут радикальнее искать нужно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А зачем они вам? Беретесь устранить - тогда перечислю. Хотя я не представляю, как вы это сделаете. Повторюсь, что с собственной психотерапией я и сам отлично справляюсь.


Ну, у меня концепция, расходящаяся с классикой. Мол, потоки сознания пересекаются. Поэтому Ваши проблемы для меня - не чужие (даже если я их и совсем не могу помочь решить  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Вантус

> Саш, ты знаешь о чем речь. Искать там где ищется то решение которое не работает - тратить время. Тут радикальнее искать нужно.


А сил-то и нет. Есть в мозгу такая фитюлька - цикл награды. Если долгое время в ответ на действие приходит нечто противоположное ожидаемому, при том, что все вроде сделано верно, то в организме включается механизм самоликвидации. Полагаю, это эволюцией предусмотрено для естественного отбора.

----------


## Ондрий

Саша, я за свои годы столько разочарований пережил, что уже ничего давно не ожидаю. Отсюда и здоровый цинизм. Так веселее.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Саша, я за свои годы столько разочарований пережил, что уже ничего давно не ожидаю. Отсюда и здоровый цинизм. Так веселее.


Здоровый цинизм - для крепких людей. Для тонких натур он не подходит...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я за свои годы столько разочарований пережил, что уже ничего давно не ожидаю.


Откуда же такая жажда жизни?
Может, ламрим спасет смертельно раненого бегемота?
Или тоглен и всякое такое?

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Здоровый цинизм - для крепких людей. Для тонких натур он не подходит...


Да, не все йогурты одинаково полезны. Но не узнаешь пока не проверишь.

Намо Амитофо!

----------


## Ондрий

> Откуда же такая жажда жизни?
> Может, ламрим спасет смертельно раненого бегемота?
> Или тоглен и всякое такое?


бегемот вполне себе жив и лыбицо, жуя бутерброд. А ламрим никто не отрицает - для меня там нет предмета для разочарований. Чего не скажешь о шмагии.

----------

Германн (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Здоровый цинизм - для крепких людей. Для тонких натур он не подходит...


Нет, он для тех, у кого в жизни было что-то яркое. У меня же единственное, что меня искренне радовало - было клеить с покойным дедом бумажных чертиков. Да и то было 17 лет назад.

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

в отпуск надо. к нам в гости. мы тут тебя кое с кем развесилим.:-):-):-)

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> У меня же единственное, что меня искренне радовало - было клеить с покойным дедом бумажных чертиков. Да и то было 17 лет назад.


Чёртиков? Вот откуда все неприятности-то и пошли. :Cry:

----------


## Вантус

> Чёртиков? Вот откуда все неприятности-то и пошли.


Это название такое для оригами.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013)

----------


## Курт

> Да, Вы правы, часто все начинается с головы. Хотя лучше сразу начинать с живота . Могу лишь предположить, что первые ученики Будды воспринимали его сразу "животом", а не головой. Потому что они могли видеть его, говорить с ним. А мы сейчас имеем только тексты (в лучшем случае), а в худшем случае - учителей, которые как-то по-своему трактуют то, чему учил Будда. Вот у нас уже в этой теме даже черная магия возникла, и вроде даже она нужна в каких-то случаях. Не знаю, что бы сказал на это Гаутама .


Учитывая, что в мире нет ничего вечного, постоянного, неизменного, Гаутама, ИМХО, сказал бы, что одно и то же деяние в разных обстоятельствах может быть как благим, так и нейтральным и дурным. А потому - спокойно грабь, режь, убивай, воруй гусей.  :Wink:

----------


## Курт

> Вы не представляете, какие иногда чудные фортеля выкидывает психика:


Это именно "фортель". Пусть даже есть шанс, что голодный лев не станет есть брошенного ему теленка. Но этот шанс настолько мизерный, что никто заранее его во внимание принимать не станет.
А за видео спасибо. Хорошее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Это уже детали. Так почему они не заколбасили муслимов еще на дальних рубежах? Тоже не могли? Как же так, ведь активно педалируется тема о том, что в индии были крутые махасиддхи и тут такой фейл?


Если верить "буддологам" вроде Берзина, то политкорректная версия звучит так: муслимы пришли в Индию с широкой улыбкой, чтобы представить темным людям свое высокое нравственное и чистое учение, и почему- то тысячи буддийских монахов внезапно скончались, при этом с явными следами насилия на телах, буддийские ступы саморазрушились, монастыри - самовзорвались, и еще множество явлений такого же масштаба наблюдались в те славные странные дни прихода религии добра Ислама на индийскую землю.

----------

Styeba (08.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Итак, Наланду и т.п. легко разделали мусульмане. Тибетским архимагам какие-то жалкие бойцы НОАК показали на место возле параши. Доколе?! Я считаю, что этот вопрос необходимо задавать всем приезжим ламам - почему же? Ибо без ответа на него все их речи о самом верном учении отдают туфтой.


Есть замечание:

насколько все легко произошло в Наланде, мы не в курсевспоминается мне, что до мусульман по Наланде прошлись тиртхики со своим бесконтактным кунфу, и Падмасамбхавы не нашлосьпоследствия для конкретных бойцов НОАК были (особливо рьяноно совершавших конкретные деяния: но это и без боевых магов происходит, см.  неблагие деяния а аспекте уничтожения/нанесения повреждения Пробужденным)см. также высказывания Далай-Ламы по поводу в Англии ружья давно кирпичом не чистят прокаканной системы подготовки тибетского Хогвардса практикой мерзкого сансарного духа в главенствующей школой

----------


## Нико

> вспоминается мне, что до мусульман по Наланде прошлись тиртхики со своим бесконтактным кунфу


Откуда такие сведения?????

----------


## PampKin Head

> Откуда такие сведения?????


Читал где то давно, не помню уже... (читал* не у* тирхиков) что-то связанное с огнем, Солнцем и файерболами.

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть, кстати, прекрасный фильм по части работы механизму: *skeleton key*. Про Пхову в другое тело,  опять же... Так вот там вся тема крутится вокруг следующего: типа, все это работает, если объект приложения в это искренне верит. И все подготовительные манипуляции субъекта сводятся к тому, чтобы объект поверил... А сейчас проблема с тем, что не верят в современные люди во всю эту... кхм.

Фильм настоятельно рекомендую

----------

Legba (08.02.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Читал где то давно, не помню уже... (читал* не у* тирхиков) что-то связанное с огнем, Солнцем и файерболами.


Там крикет не присутствовал?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это уже опять детали фейла. Главное, что нишмагли. Ну и тут гаденько так встает общий вопрос о реальности вообще магии и сиддхи.


Магия и сиддхи - это мифы. Но для экзальтированных адептов это своего рода реальность. Это сродни тому, как поклонники творчества Толкиена вживаются в роль эльфов и гномов, на время забывая о том, что в реальности они люди.

----------

Vladiimir (09.02.2013), Вантус (08.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Там крикет не присутствовал?


Это вы о чем?

----------


## Нико

> Это вы о чем?


Ну,Вы про "фаерболы" упомянули.  Навеяло про крикет. )))

----------


## Нико

> Магия и сиддхи - это мифы. Но для экзальтированных адептов это своего рода реальность. Это сродни тому, как поклонники творчества Толкиена вживаются в роль эльфов и гномов, на время забывая о том, что в реальности они люди.


Вы про "толкеинстов"? Забавные люди.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну,Вы про "фаерболы" упомянули.  Навеяло про крикет. )))


Я просто это так сформулировал... А надо было применить какой то термин на санскрите, чтобы это вызывало благоговение?

----------


## Нико

Я просто это так сформулировал... А надо было применить какой то термин на санскрите, чтобы это вызывало благоговение?

Нет, не существует санскритского слова "крикет". Это всё влияние английских колонистов. )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, тут только лечь и умереть.
> Вы, например, или ваши ламы способны обеспечить меня желаемым (совсем простым, не из области полцарства, или даже квартиры)? Способны ли вы или они устранить неодолимые мной препятствия для моей нормальной жизни?


Дайте список.




> А сил-то и нет. Есть в мозгу такая фитюлька - цикл награды. Если долгое время в ответ на действие приходит нечто противоположное ожидаемому, при том, что все вроде сделано верно, то в организме включается механизм самоликвидации. Полагаю, это эволюцией предусмотрено для естественного отбора.


Плохо, когда тебя никто не любит, и при этом горе от ума. Могу вкусных макарон сварить.




> Нет, он для тех, у кого в жизни было что-то яркое. У меня же единственное, что меня искренне радовало - было клеить с покойным дедом бумажных чертиков. Да и то было 17 лет назад.


Необходимое. Картина: весенняя ферма в Швейцарии, запах подтаивающего снега, горячее солнце, эдельвейсы из прогалин, простая и любящая девушка без понятий о Наланде, бальзамом проливающаяся ее наивность, танцы на траве, уборка коровника, в навозе сапоги, парное молоко и мирно жующие коровы. И черная магия облачком дыма исчезает на горизонте.

А кроме таких пейзажей -едьте к Ело Ринпоче. Забыв, что знаете и умеете, забыв о своей грамотности и продвинутости. Скажите Тензину, пусть даст простую работу какую-нить, да угол, да поживите там, пока Ело Ринпоче на свете есть. Просто рядышком. На билет, ежели нет денег - соберем.

Наверно, смогу там кого-то за Вас попросить. Там есть прораб один такой. Занимается постройками.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А еще есть поговорка: "Бодливой корове бог рог не дает".
Если у человека главная психическая доминанта - неудовлетворенность жизнью, представляю, что он натворит, будь у него еще и сиддхи.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Кузьмич (09.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013), Ондрий (08.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Необходимое. Картина: весенняя ферма в Швейцарии...


Необходимое, думаю, для всех нас в таких случаях было бы БА Шантидевы и возврат к самым предварительным практикам о "четырех мыслях изменяющих ум" о "8 свободах и 10 преимуществах рождения человеком" и т.п. Правда, без шуток или какой-либо иронии, вот мне очень помогает, буквально мозги вставляет на место в случае появления подобных мыслей:



> *Обретая свободы драгоценной человеческой жизни, если я теперь не преуспею в практике благого, разве может ли быть большая глупость, разве можно подвести себя самого еще больше?*


Мы конечно все очень начитанные и тому подобное, но все это будет просто мертвым интеллектуальным грузом, никоим образом не уменьшающим наши страдания без прочного фундамента понимания и памятования тез самых 1000 раз прочитанных и "банальных" предварительных практик, которые, кстати великие учителя прошлого делали всю свою жизнь. Сори, может как-то пафосно, но это точно должно помочь.

----------

Magan Poh (09.02.2013), Антончик (09.12.2013), Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если же серьезно - никакие сиддхи не способны изменить карму.
Если кармических причин для события нет вовсе, никакие сиддхи его не вызовут.
И если причины непреодолимо сильны, то будь ты хоть сам Будда, ничего не поделаешь.

----------

Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Германн (08.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (09.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Необходимое, думаю, для всех нас в таких случаях было бы БА Шанитидевы и возврат к самым предварительным практикам о "четырех мыслях изменяющих ум" о "8 свободах и 10 преимуществах рождения человеком" и т.п. Правда, без шуток или какой-оибо иронии, вот мне очень помогает, буквально мозги вставляет на место в случае появления подобных мыслей:
> 
> Мы конечно все очень начитанные и тому подобное, но все это будет просто мертвым интеллектуальным грузом, никоим образом не уменьшающим наши страдания без прочного фундамента понимания и памятования тез самых 1000 раз прочитанных и "банальных" предварительных практик, которые, кстати великие учителя прошлого делали всю свою жизнь. Сори, может как-то пафосно, но это точно должно помочь.


Ну нету у человека на это сил......хорошо понимаю. И храбриться уже сил нет.

Тут в круге Учителя пожить над бы. Физически. Скоро и в Бурятии будет весна.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ну нету у человека на это сил......хорошо понимаю.

А почему тогда у нас, женщин, силы на много есть????

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему тогда у нас, женщин, силы на много есть????


А у нас, женщин, порой нет и выбора. Пометешь, помоешь, поднесешь и пожалеешь - а то КТО Ж? - глядь, жизнь она все такая же, как раньше - что о ней подумаешь, то и будет 
И как-то все меньше времени на копания в себе.

----------


## Нико

> А у нас, женщин, порой нет и выбора. Пометешь, помоешь, поднесешь и пожалеешь - а то КТО Ж? - глядь, жизнь она все такая же, как раньше - что о ней подумаешь, то и будет


Да, ещё и лам пригласить в Россию. Кроме женщин, никто этого не сделает. )))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, ещё и лам пригласить в Россию. Кроме женщин, никто этого не сделает. )))))


Независимый йогин не должен впадать в депрессняк. Я вот, на Ело Ринпоче всегда смотрю, и на других лам - вроде, человек на самом деле многое знает и умеет - а глядишь ты, ну полная радость и удовлетворенность, никакого внутреннего конфликта. Сияет человек. Прост и открыт. А надо - примет какую нужно форму.Мгновенно. 

Вот бы мне так :Smilie:  Поэтому пожить рядом с такими людьми дает возможность кое-что впитать на авербальном уровне и без книг. Поэтому надо, чтобы люди могли побыть рядом.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Сначала хотелось спросить А ПРИЧЁМ ТУТ ЖЕНЩИНЫ ВООБЩЕ, но потом вспомнил, что топик о чорной магии и успокоился.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.02.2013), Курт (08.02.2013), Сергей Хос (08.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сначала хотелось спросить А ПРИЧЁМ ТУТ ЖЕНЩИНЫ ВООБЩЕ, но потом вспомнил, что топик о чорной магии и успокоился.


А надо было пугаться :Smilie:

----------

Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А надо было пугаться


Так я и боюсь. Боюсь оффтопов и поверхностности, а также очень боюсь стать шовинистом в результате созерцания подобного.

----------


## Нико

> Сначала хотелось спросить А ПРИЧЁМ ТУТ ЖЕНЩИНЫ ВООБЩЕ, но потом вспомнил, что топик о чорной магии и успокоился.


  Нет, успокоиться надо на теме женщин в Вадржаяне. ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, успокоиться надо на теме женщин в Вадржаяне. ))))


Иначе добрые модераторы очень быстро сольют тему в разговорный отдел.

Вот, кстати, только что попалось по теме в ламриме Пабонгки:

Скажем так: «Себялюбие — это синеголовая птица , предвестник несчастья, а тренировка ума — ритуал его изгнания». Иначе не избежать беды. Однажды некий человек, практикующий чод, расположился для практики в месте, где жил злой дух. Чтобы избежать нападений, он применил гневные мантры, но это привело к ссоре его попечителей. Он отправился их мирить, и один из них его убил. Таким образом, главной причиной его гибели стала забота о себе.

То есть, по мысли автора, лоджонг - наилучший защитный ритуал. )))

----------

Курт (08.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Плохо, когда тебя никто не любит, и при этом горе от ума. Могу вкусных макарон сварить.


К еде я безразличен. Совсем.



> Необходимое. Картина: весенняя ферма в Швейцарии, запах подтаивающего снега, горячее солнце, эдельвейсы из прогалин, простая и любящая девушка без понятий о Наланде, бальзамом проливающаяся ее наивность, танцы на траве, уборка коровника, в навозе сапоги, парное молоко и мирно жующие коровы. И черная магия облачком дыма исчезает на горизонте.


К практически всему перечисленному я также безразличен. Мои запросы куда скромнее.



> А кроме таких пейзажей -едьте к Ело Ринпоче. Забыв, что знаете и умеете, забыв о своей грамотности и продвинутости. Скажите Тензину, пусть даст простую работу какую-нить, да угол, да поживите там, пока Ело Ринпоче на свете есть. Просто рядышком. На билет, ежели нет денег - соберем.


В деньгах не нуждаюсь. Поехать могу и в православную пустынь, у нас их полно, а разницы никакой с тем, что вы сказали. Но если нет полной веры, то это бесполезно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Итак, Наланду и т.п. легко разделали мусульмане. Тибетским архимагам какие-то жалкие бойцы НОАК показали на место возле параши. Доколе?! Я считаю, что этот вопрос необходимо задавать всем приезжим ламам - почему же? Ибо без ответа на него все их речи о самом верном учении отдают туфтой.
> 
> Почто местные правители не склонили голову перед магической силой Далай-ламы?! Он же мега-маг? Показал бы Путину и прочим пару фокусов, получил бы от них богатые дары, как встарь получали его предшественники, типа Карма Пакши. Меня, например, разговорами за жизнь и о том, что надо быть хорошим, не проймешь - я их слышал много раз и порой от редких утырков и лоховодов. Более того, применение этих речей принесло мне колоссальный вред - из-за того, что я был добр и терпелив, люди садились мне на голову, я упускал множество возможностей из-за нежелания вредить другим и ныне пребываю в редком анусе. Пусть уж покажет, что я не зря старался.


А тут вопрос, с какого момента реализация считается достаточной, что бы иметь что-то, что бы передать. (Имею ввиду лам). должен ли сам лама иметь сиддхи (обычные), или это необязательный продукт реализации? Если по правилим-да, и ученикам надо просить или ждать их проявлений, тогда я лично не знаю, у кого брать посвящение?

----------

Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> К еде я безразличен. Совсем.
> 
> К практически всему перечисленному я также безразличен. Мои запросы куда скромнее.
> 
> В деньгах не нуждаюсь. Поехать могу и в православную пустынь, у нас их полно, а разницы никакой с тем, что вы сказали. Но если нет полной веры, то это бесполезно


Значит, только к женщинам в Ваджраяне не безразличны. ))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Значит, только к женщинам в Ваджраяне не безразличны. ))


тут мягко выходим на любимую тему "оргазм в тантре" и 15 страниц спорим с Гарманном ....

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.02.2013), Курт (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> тут мягко выходим на любимую тему "оргазм в тантре" и 15 страниц спорим с Гарманном ....


Уж полночь близится, а Германна все нет....

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Аньезка (08.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (09.02.2013), Курт (08.02.2013), Ондрий (08.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> К еде я безразличен. Совсем.
> 
> К практически всему перечисленному я также безразличен. Мои запросы куда скромнее.
> 
> В деньгах не нуждаюсь. Поехать могу и в православную пустынь, у нас их полно, а разницы никакой с тем, что вы сказали. Но если нет полной веры, то это бесполезно.


Где ж союз Пустоты и Блаженства? :Smilie: 

Это нам многим знакомо, не Вы один такой. Это нормальный тупик для практики на определенном уровне. Но именно такая опустошенность и неудовлетворенность говорит о том, что много *себя*, родимого. А, вроде, ты уже так много знаешь и понял, что и признать-то это западло. 

Тут не вера нужна, а простота восприятия окружающих явлений. Все так, как есть. Нет никаких крутых практиков и всего прочего. Зато хорошие люди на свете есть. Пойти и погреться у такого человека. Крутому практику.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Уж полночь близится, а Германна все нет....


Лермонтова уважаю....

----------


## Legba

Такс... Тут уже много добрых слов про колдунство сказали. Ну - и я скажу.
Почему-то никто не упоминает, что колдовство это, с позволения сказать, *профессия* тантрика.
Именно за колдовство ему платят простые крестьяне и цари (или, опасаясь колдовства, откупаются).
И повелось так, думается мне, задолго до Будды Шакьямуни - 
да и роль "деревенского колдуна" (проецируемая на мельников, кузнецов или лекарей) вовсе не исключительно индийская.

Пройдет совсем немного лет, и потомкам будет не вполне ясно - вот нахрена было столько "менеджеров"?
"Где менеджмент-то?", могут возопить потомки. Все равно кругом бардак - отчего же столько лиц, призванных его устранять, получают зарплату?))

А дело вовсе не в том, что менеджмент так уж нужен в принципе. Главное, он нужен самим менеджерам.)

И - второй пункт еретического захода. С повышением специализации, из "колдуна" образовался целый ряд отдельных профессий.
Которые, когда-то, колдун (в частности - тантрик) и осуществлял - с большим или меньшим успехом.
Это:
1. Психотерапевт (всех видов).
2. Врач (всех видов, включая нарколога)
3. Фокусник (включая менталистов, иллюзионистов и престидижитаторов)
4. Консультант (по всем вопросам, включая семейные и финансовые)

Совершенно очевидно, что ждать сейчас от одного человека профессионализма во всех этих областях - просто смешно.
Но раньше - это было максимум возможного, так что ОК.
А ежели кто сейчас захочет быть колдуном - так пожалуйста, если изучить вышеозначенные предметы - 
все будет отлично работать. По крайней мере, достаток средневекового колдуна вы себе точно обеспечите))

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Совершенно очевидно, что ждать сейчас от одного человека профессионализма во всех этих областях - просто смешно.
> Но раньше - это было максимум возможного, так что ОК.
> А ежели кто сейчас захочет быть колдуном - так пожалуйста, если изучить вышеозначенные предметы - 
> все будет отлично работать. По крайней мере, достаток средневекового колдуна вы себе точно обеспечите))


То есть все просто фокусы, туфта и древние зачатки медицины?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> То есть все просто фокусы, туфта и древние зачатки медицины?


А ещё - странное совпадение мириад случайностей. Иногда. Но явно недостаточное для того, чтобы выносить армии (за этим - к японцам, это у них получилось вынести Хубилая спеллами два раза подряд).

----------


## Fyodor

Индийский тантрик пытался с помощью магии убить скептика в прямом эфире...




Скептик отбивается т.к. колдун несколько раз пытался надавить пальцами на глаза.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если верить "буддологам" вроде Берзина, то политкорректная версия звучит так: муслимы пришли в Индию с широкой улыбкой, чтобы представить темным людям свое высокое нравственное и чистое учение, и почему- то тысячи буддийских монахов внезапно скончались, при этом с явными следами насилия на телах, буддийские ступы саморазрушились, монастыри - самовзорвались, и еще множество явлений такого же масштаба наблюдались в те славные странные дни прихода религии добра Ислама на индийскую землю.


Прекрасно. Только у меня есть еще 1 вопрос. Уже посложнее. 

Ишвара с ними - со всякой темной стороной силы, шмагией и астральным артобстрелом подходящих вражеских  войск. 

Но неужели в таких столпах как Викрамашила, Наланда, Сомапури и Одантипура не нашелся НИ ОДИН маломальский бхикшу с самым простым результатом обычной шаматхи - ясновидение. Даже тантра тут не нужна. 
Где был Гондор, когда... все те, кто составлял тонны каментов к высоким учениям? И что, не нашлось никого, ктобы просто предупредил бы людей хотя бы за пару недель, чтобы собрали библиотеку и вывезли ее на подводах, зарыв в сено? Куда-нить в Непал, а потом и в Тибет, благо дело в Тибете были уже пару-тройку столетий "все свои"???!!111OneOneOne

Сколько же заламываний рук о безвозвратно потерянных текстах, когда вопрос решался довольно просто? А ведь эта трагедия не менее серьезная, чем утрата александрийской библиотеки. Несколько дней, говорят, пылала библиотека, да?

Подобная история, ходят слухи, приключилась и Провансе в сравнительно не отдаленные от тех событий времена и кое-кому хватило ума собрать десяток телег и отправить, руководствуясь "простыми" разведданными... А тут такие монстры рока.. Ыыыы, скажу я вам, господа. Других мнений пока не имею.

----------

Вантус (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> То есть все просто фокусы, туфта и древние зачатки медицины?


Что значит "просто"?
Это совершенно реально работало.
Мне просто кажется, что мы в принципе неверно относимся к целеполаганию времен Наланды.
Грань между "фокусом" и "чудом" даже в Европе стали проводить только в эпоху Просвещения. 
До этого такого вообще не было - в английском языке и сейчас "фокусник" это "magician".
Вспомним, у Шантидевы:



> [Такой] чародей не искоренил в себе
> Склонность к порождению клеш в отношении объектов зрения.
> Поэтому, когда он видит [иллюзорную женщину],
> Его склонность к восприятию ее пустоты слаба.


В данном случае "чародей" - это именно *фокусник*, создатель иллюзии.
Мощное колдунство повывелось аккурат в тот момент, когда его превратили в салонное развлечение.
Но - оно вовсе НЕ было салонным развлечением ДО этого. Пресловутую "повторяемость результата" во времена Наланды еще не придумали))
И странно тогдашним колдунам за это "предъявлять".
Равно как странно сейчас натирать выхухолей на терке, в надежде подчинить царя (ну или привлечь красавицу).
Сейчас другие методы, более актуальные))

----------


## Ондрий

> Если же серьезно - никакие сиддхи не способны изменить карму.


А как же 8е бхуми? Там все с этим хорошо.

----------


## Fyodor

> Прекрасно. Только у меня есть еще 1 вопрос. Уже посложнее. 
> Ишвара с ними - со всякой темной стороной силы, шмагией и астральным артобстрелом подходящих вражеских  войск. 
> Но неужели в таких столпах как Викрамашила, Наладна, Сомапури и Одантипура не нашелся НИ ОДИН маломальский бхикшу с самым простым результатом обычной шаматхи - ясновидение. Даже тантра тут не нужна.


А откуда известно, что не нашелся?

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А откуда известно, что не нашелся?


Да запашок вот был весьма специфичный. Когда несколько дней горело.

----------


## Курт

> Прекрасно. Только у меня есть еще 1 вопрос. Уже посложнее. 
> Ишвара с ними - со всякой темной стороной силы, шмагией и астральным артобстрелом подходящих вражеских  войск. 
> Но неужели в таких столпах как Викрамашила, Наладна, Сомапури и Одантипура не нашелся НИ ОДИН маломальский бхикшу с самым простым результатом обычной шаматхи - ясновидение. Даже тантра тут не нужна.


Давайте рассмотрим воззрение "муслимам покровительствовали их боги и крутые тибетские тантрики ниасилили"?

P.S. Я в курсе, что мусульмане единобожники, не надо меня поправлять. Речь не только о том, в кого они верят. Ведь покровительствовать могли и те, про кого они совсем не в курсе.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да запашок вот был весьма специфичный. Когда несколько дней горело.


А там дяденьки с сиддхами могли весьма нестандартно мыслить-например видеть-и не сказать, например я прочитал про Нубчен Сангье Еше, чего бы ему плохого царя сразу не месте не замочить? И почему он остальных буддистов не защитил, а только своих?- http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Нуб_Санге_Еше

----------

Ондрий (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> P.S. Я в курсе, что мусульмане единобожники, не надо меня поправлять


Я с вами, товарищ, даже не общался, вы что-то попутали в треде.

----------


## Ондрий

> А там дяденьки с сиддхами могли весьмя нестандартно мыслить-например видеть-и не сказать


Саботаж?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Саботаж?


Нет, проясновидели, что всё потом в Тибет уйдёт зачотно так; а потом и БФ увидели, поматерились немножко и отдались в объятья кармического потока.

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Германн (08.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Саботаж?


Нестандартное избавление от балласта-возможно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нестандартное избавление от балласта-возможно.


Оригинальное обновление библиотечных фондов  :Smilie: 

Но мне думается, что все было сильно проще.

----------

Дубинин (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, проясновидели, что всё потом в Тибет уйдёт зачотно так; а потом и БФ увидели, поматерились немножко и отдались в объятья кармического потока.


Когда - потом-то?  Никакого "потом" уже не было.

Жутко интересно - что же еще придумают адепты, чтобы уйти от неудобных тем?  :Smilie:  Мне сегодня подбросили мысль, что, мол, на самом-то деле все вывезли и сохранили, зарыли где-то на Поле Чудес, просто не нашлось пока достойных прочитать тайные учения...  :Smilie: 

Или, например, все тексты транклюкировали в чистые земли, а глупые муслимы жгли куклы с каракулями - все равно читать санскрит не умели.

Но скорее всего - прилетели инопланетяне и всех спасли. На Плюке. А на газневидов все свалили. Ибо нефиг.

----------

Вантус (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Саботаж?


Анехдот. Лекция общества знания. Профессор произносит: "Мужчина, который хочет, но не может, называется импотент. А мужчина, который может, но не хочет..." Истерический женский выкрик в зале: "Св...чь!"

----------

Bob (09.02.2013), Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Fyodor

> Да запашок вот был весьма специфичный. Когда несколько дней горело.


Про запах откуда известно?




> Жутко интересно - что же еще придумают адепты, чтобы уйти от неудобных тем?


Как можно уходить от темы о которой мы почти ничего незнаем?

----------

Германн (08.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А хз. Вики нам намекает:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The Persian historian Minhaj-i-Siraj, in his chronicle the Tabaqat-I-Nasiri, reported that thousands of monks were burned alive and thousands beheaded as Khilji tried his best to uproot Buddhism[13] the burning of the library continued for several months and "smoke from the burning manuscripts hung for days like a dark pall over the low hills."[14]


Я уже писал. Купить можно эту летопись на Амазоне.

----------

Ондрий (08.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Про запах откуда известно? Как можно уходить от темы о которой мы почти ничего незнаем?


И то верно!
Вложение 12437

----------

Atmo Kamal (10.02.2013), Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Денис Евгеньев (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Между прочим, горе-колдунов защищали действительно стоящие люди, которые, возможно, на них надеялись и верили им:



> Prithviraj Chauhan defeated the Muslim ruler Shahabuddin Muhammad Ghori in the First Battle of Tarain in 1191 and set him free as a gesture of mercy. Ghauri attacked for a second time the next year, and Prithviraj was defeated and captured at the Second Battle of Tarain (1192). Sultan Ghauri took Prithviraj to Ghazni and blinded him, legend states that in an archery show, Prithviraj's poet Chand Bardai gave him the physical location of Ghori in the arena via poem and then as Ghori ordered the start of show, Prithviraj shot him dead with a Shabdbhedi-baan. After his defeat Delhi came under the control of Muslim rulers.


Легенда говорит, что Притхвираджу перед второй битвой противник предложил биться один на один с мусульманским богатырем, чтоб сохранить жизнь простым солдатам и избежать большого кровопролития. Притхвирадж согласился и на него навалилась из засады куча мусульман, и в опоенном гашишом виде привезли в плен, где ослепили и держали в заключении. А дальше как написано.

----------


## Ондрий

Круто. Плейшнер прыгал 5й раз. Одного раза не хватило понять. Что сказать - баттхёрт.

В Тибете поступили поумнее - свалили все на Ш..дена, которого они же активно и практиковали, а потом свалили в эмиграцию. Кстати - большие молодцы. И тексты захватили.
Сдали его, короче. Так-то вот служить Защитником отечества. Сольют служивого и не поморщатся.

----------

Тао (10.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Разве Будда Шакьямуни не учил непостоянству? Анитья такая анитья, что даже тексты Дхармы имеют свойство утрачиваться, когда созрел негативный кармический плод. Сиддхами сансару не исправить. Что Падмасамбхава мог, то сделал: перенёс Учение в Тибет. Множество текстов так и сохранилось.

----------


## Ондрий

Когда мозгов нет или навыков делать простые выводы из наблюдаемой реальности, то и сиддхи не помогут ничего спасти.

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, а вы к врачам обращаетесь вообще или только анитью практикуете? Ну кроме Пустоты Пустоты...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И - второй пункт еретического захода. С повышением специализации, из "колдуна" образовался целый ряд отдельных профессий.
> Которые, когда-то, колдун (в частности - тантрик) и осуществлял - с большим или меньшим успехом.
> Это:
> 1. Психотерапевт (всех видов).
> 2. Врач (всех видов, включая нарколога)
> 3. Фокусник (включая менталистов, иллюзионистов и престидижитаторов)
> 4. Консультант (по всем вопросам, включая семейные и финансовые)
> 
> Совершенно очевидно, что ждать сейчас от одного человека профессионализма во всех этих областях - просто смешно.


Было не смешно, например, от геше Джамьянга Кенце. Он, конечно, не лечил лекарствами, Но мог стимулировать на их прием.

Фокусы, конечно, были не очень сценически заметные, но, однако ж, были - кто мог увидеть.
А одному московскому бизнесмену он дал такого рода совет, что тот круто поднялся и на радостях выкупил и отделал квартиру и поселил туда геше. Там он и учил.

----------


## Вантус

> Что значит "просто"?
> Это совершенно реально работало.
> Мне просто кажется, что мы в принципе неверно относимся к целеполаганию времен Наланды.
> Грань между "фокусом" и "чудом" даже в Европе стали проводить только в эпоху Просвещения. 
> До этого такого вообще не было - в английском языке и сейчас "фокусник" это "magician".


Погодите, не надо путать. Описываются такие деяния, как летающие и пронзающие тришулы, падающие башни и разбегающиеся армии. Это не то же самое, что достать из шапки кролика или распилить ассистентку. И из умения проглотить шпагу никак не следует умение обрушить башню. Врут, выходит?

----------

Ондрий (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А одному московскому бизнесмену он дал такого рода совет...


....возьми 3 конверта )))
(С)

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> или распилить ассистентку


Кстати:

http://www.rutube.ru/tracks/6135831.html

Не знаю, как вставлять видео, чтоб получалось сразу в окне )))

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Курт (09.02.2013), Ондрий (09.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Было не смешно, например, от геше Джамьянга Кенце. Он, конечно, не лечил лекарствами, Но мог стимулировать на их прием.
> Фокусы, конечно, были не очень сценически заметные, но, однако ж, были - кто мог увидеть.
> А одному московскому бизнесмену он дал такого рода совет, что тот круто поднялся и на радостях выкупил и отделал квартиру и поселил туда геше. Там он и учил.


Ну так прекрасно. Именно так это все сейчас и работает. А если бы Геше послал бизнесмена выхухоля натирать и у ворон перья дергать - до квартиры бы дело могло не дойти. В тоже время, не исключаю, что века для 6го, в Индии - совет Геше был абсолютно неактуален.

----------

Леонид Ш (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну так прекрасно. Именно так это все сейчас и работает. А если бы Геше послал бизнесмена выхухоля натирать и у ворон перья дергать - до квартиры бы дело могло не дойти. В тоже время, не исключаю, что века для 6го, в Индии - совет Геше был абсолютно неактуален.


Для того, чтоб давать подобные советы, совсем не нужно быть геше. Простой здравый смысл.

----------

Леонид Ш (09.02.2013), Ондрий (09.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это их камма будет.
> Но если знаете чего ожидать от наших органов, иной раз, лучше и не вызывать наверное.
> 
> На ваше усмотрение. Если вы пройдёте мимо, неблагой каммы вы себе не накопите. Но во всех ли случаях у вас достаточно мудрости, чтобы знать, где нужно влезать, а где не нужно? Вот, например, вы видите, как на улице двое мужиков бьют третьего. А у вас короткоствол. Вы их валите. Потом оказывается, что это были опера на задержании этого самого маньяка, по поводу которого уже кто-то вызывал милицию.


Сплошное ИМХО, конечно, но накопится карма равнодушия. Закрытость к новым и неоднозначным ситуациям, а значит - и к обучению чему-либо (буддизму, например). Это не плохо, но совсем нехорошо...

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знаю, как вставлять видео, чтоб получалось сразу в окне )))


При написании сообщения в форме ввода текста жамкайте кнопочку Вставить Видео, она рядом с Insert Image
Вложение 12438

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013), Сергей Хос (09.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Погодите, не надо путать. Описываются такие деяния, как летающие и пронзающие тришулы, падающие башни и разбегающиеся армии. Это не то же самое, что достать из шапки кролика или распилить ассистентку. И из умения проглотить шпагу никак не следует умение обрушить башню. Врут, выходит?


О, нет. Принцип фокуса - "what you see is what you get". Заставить кого-то *увидеть* летящий по небу тришул и далее по списку - совершенно тоже самое, что достать кролика из шапки. А врать не надо - расскажут те, кто видел - и будут совершенно правдивы. К примеру, как делается "индийский канат" - до сих пор не знают.
А выглядело куда как круто)) и потом - если все и так подобно иллюзии - почему не добавить своих?

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Для того, чтоб давать подобные советы, совсем не нужно быть геше. Простой здравый смысл.


Простой?! Вы вообще в быту много встречаете народу со здравым смыслом?))

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2013), Леонид Ш (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Мага в индии к тому же звали майин. Иллюзионист - по нашенскому. Одно только интересно - кому нафик сдались фокусы которые ничего кроме развлечений не несут. Legba, я думаю все сложнее, чем иллюзии. Но вот не все могут.

----------


## Ондрий

> Простой?! Вы вообще в быту много встречаете народу со здравым смыслом?))


Я в быту к "народу" за советом и не обращусь. Специалист решает.

----------


## Legba

> Мага в индии к тому же звали майин. Иллюзионист - по нашенскому. Одно только интересно - кому нафик сдались фокусы которые ничего кроме развлечений не несут. Legba, я думаю все сложнее, чем иллюзии. Но вот не все могут.


Так куда же сложнее то? О результате любого действия (хоть мага, хоть сварщика) мы судим по информации от наших органов чувств.
Чем отличается "по настоящему" сваренная труба, от "иллюзорно" сваренной трубы - если они функционируют одинаково с нашей точки зрения?
На уровне относительной истины - вообще сплошные фокусы, хотим мы этого, или нет.

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А Вы не бойтесь. 
> Но я лучше в Хогвартс.


Ничего не делать - еще более плохая карма.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Блиин,орешки кончились...


Сходите за новой порцией. Кажется, сюда Вы всегда успеете  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

[QUOTE=Ондрий;550696]жамкайте кнопочку Вставить Видео
Я именно так и сделал, а получилось то что видите (((

----------


## Кузьмич

> Баб-то у нас навалом:
> 
> Вложение 12413
> 
> Нага-баб, я бы даже сказал.


Нагие, но как-то не бабы...

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так куда же сложнее то? О результате любого действия (хоть мага, хоть сварщика) мы судим по информации от наших органов чувств.
> Чем отличается "по настоящему" сваренная труба, от "иллюзорно" сваренной трубы - если они функционируют одинаково с нашей точки зрения?
> На уровне относительной истины - вообще сплошные фокусы, хотим мы этого, или нет.


Мы же можем разделить по результативности обман оранов чувств и достоверную реальность? Разве нет? Иллюзорная колбаса вас не накормит. Даже если будете ощущать сытость, вы умрете от голода через некоторое время. Развитие темы хорошо описано у С.Лема в его Футорологическом Конгрессе.

----------

Tong Po (09.02.2013), Вантус (09.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Имхо, иногда нравственнее убить, чем не убивать.
> 
> Представим, что мы оказались "внутри" фильма "Пила 9".
> Смиренный буддийский монах просыпается на полу в пустой комнате. Двери заперты. В стене - большая красная кнопка. Под потолком - монитор. Монитор загорается, и там появляется изображение куклы Пилы.
> 
> Кукла открывает рот, и раздается зловещий голос:
> - Монах, до сих пор ты прилежно следовал своим обетам, но сегодня твой пацифизм будет подвергнут испытанию. Если ты нажмешь на кнопку, сработает игла, встроенная в металлический ошейник, одетый на шею маньяка и убийцы, находящегося в соседней камере. Убийца получит смертельную дозу яда, и ты станешь причиной его смерти. Если ты не нажмешь на кнопку, то допустишь гибель ребенка, запертого в одной комнате с маньяком. Выбирать тебе.
> Зловещий смех.
> Затем изображение куклы гаснет, и на экране появляется картинка, передаваемая из соседней камеры. Маньяк с ошейником и ребенок пробудились немного раньше монаха. Маньяк уже убедился, что снять ошейник невозможно, равно как и выломать дверь. Из вещей в этой комнате - пара ножей, кусачки и пыточные инструменты. Маньяк не в курсе, что прямо сейчас за ним наблюдают и не знает, что в ошейник встроена игла с ядом, которая может в любую секунду вонзиться в него. Проходят часы... Маньяк, скучая, сидит у стены, и его взгляд все чаще останавливается на ребенке. Наконец, темные желания берут в нем верх, он берет нож и двигается к ребенку. Он еще не знает, изнасилует ли этого ребенка сначала, а затем порежет на куски, или изнасилует в процессе шинковки... Но еще несколько секунд и он, наконец, определится...
> ...


Какая херня, прости господи... Годков-то Вам сколько?
 Нет тут никакого выбора... 
  А власть имущие мрази и приспешник их голливуд втюхивают Вам псевдодрамы с неширокой возможностью поерзать от волнения. Уж лучше водки выпить, право...

----------

Alex (09.02.2013), Bob (09.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> К сожалению, подавляющее большинство умов омрачены . И вопросы типа "кого ты будешь спасать первым, маму или папу", ставят в тупик и ребенка, и взрослого. И проблема не в том, кого спасать. А в том, что не-Будда в этой ситуации имеет иллюзорный выбор, а Будда (на которого мы не можем указать и в этой ситуации тоже) просто совершает то, что должно было быть совершено .


Именно из-за омраченности такие вопросы и ставят в тупик. Вот я буду спасать маму - она легче папы  :Smilie: . (А если вспомнить, что папа далеко - все еще проще).

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ... и ныне пребываю в редком анусе.


 Как вы яхту назовете...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

Меня всегда интересовал этот трюк с какими-то лошадьми, там, и слонами, и, что вот, маг натер мазью камень, и у зрителей, хоп, и 3 д иллюзия на ярмарке. 
Боддхи пандиты, и хинду, тоже, приводили эти фокусы, как общеизвестные, у них они были одним порядком с миражом... Ха, четкие ярмарки были, видать)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну нету у человека на это сил......хорошо понимаю.
> 
> А почему тогда у нас, женщин, силы на много есть????


А у вас, женщин, должно быть меньше?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Для того, чтоб давать подобные советы, совсем не нужно быть геше. Простой здравый смысл.


У многих людей, к здравому смыслу - индекс доверия крайне низок, а тут геше - авторитетный человек  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> О, нет. Принцип фокуса - "what you see is what you get". Заставить кого-то *увидеть* летящий по небу тришул и далее по списку - совершенно тоже самое, что достать кролика из шапки. А врать не надо - расскажут те, кто видел - и будут совершенно правдивы. К примеру, как делается "индийский канат" - до сих пор не знают.
> А выглядело куда как круто)) и потом - если все и так подобно иллюзии - почему не добавить своих?


Заставить _всех_ увидеть - это забавно. Но мусульмане тришулов, видать, не увидали. И вынесли всех шарлатанов к шайтанам. Т.е. просто морочили головы своим и ничего не смогли сделать, когда волшебство реально понадобилось.

Тут вот как - своим показывали кроликов из шапки и те думали - ну, наверное, те умеют и башни рушить (чего и добивались). А это были просто кролики... Можно всех своих убедить, что ты обрушил стену, но все в нее по-прежнему будут упираться лбом. Неадекватности для себя и друзей т.е. добиться можно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для того, чтоб давать подобные советы, совсем не нужно быть геше. Простой здравый смысл.


"Хороший человек - не профессия" (с) цитата.

----------


## Dron

К волшебству себя надо с детства приучать(Ъ) , иначе оно не получается, не выживает.
Кстати, так, к слову- диамат- частный случай такого волшебства.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Заставить _всех_ увидеть - это забавно. Но мусульмане тришулов, видать, не увидали. И вынесли всех шарлатанов к шайтанам. Т.е. просто морочили головы своим и ничего не смогли сделать, когда волшебство реально понадобилось.


http://flibusta.net/b/162930/read



> — Прежде чем меня утащат, старик, — заорал Билли, — знай, что мое проклятие падет на твою семью! — Несмотря на боль в боках, голос его звучал мощно и в то же время спокойно, с достоинством. — Проклятие белого человека из города!
> Ему показалось, что глаза старика стали шире. Заметил, как старуха среди подушек снова отогнала нечистую силу.
> Двое парней, тащивших Билли, приостановились. Сэмюэл Лемке коротко захохотал. Видимо, насмешила идея того, что преуспевающий юрист из Фэйрвью, Коннектикут, проклял человека, который был, возможно, самым старым цыганом Америки. Билли над тем же посмеялся бы пару месяцев назад.
> Однако Тадуз Лемке не смеялся.
> — Думаешь, такие люди, как я, не имеют силы наложить проклятие?! — спросил Билли. Он прижал обе ладони к лицу и медленно растопырил костлявые пальцы. Выглядел, как артист, закончивший странное представление и ждущий аплодисментов. — У нас есть сила. Мы умеем проклинать, когда начинаем этим заниматься, старик. Не заставляй меня начинать.





> Внезапно Билли, сам того не осознавая, протянул окровавленную руку к Лемке. Старик отшатнулся, сделав знак против нечистой силы. Билли сжал пальцы, как это сделал Лемке, и кровь закапала из кулака, как перед тем у старика.
> — Проклятие белого человека на тебе, мистер Лемке. О нем не пишут в книгах, но я говорю тебе — оно действует. Ты поверишь этому. Обязательно поверишь.
> Старик закричал на роме, разразился целым потоком непонятных слов. Билли рванули назад так, что шея слегка хрустнула, а ноги потеряли опору.


И далее по тексту...

----------


## Legba

> Мы же можем разделить по результативности обман оранов чувств и достоверную реальность? Разве нет? Иллюзорная колбаса вас не накормит.


Воистину. Но заметьте - Вы сами сейчас придумали критерий "должна произойти поставка белка в желудок". 
А если показателя "сытость" - достаточно, то все чудесно работает.))
Попутно надо заметить, что большая часть "активностей" имеет дело с психикой реципиента.
Если нужно башню свалить - да, лучше пушкой. 
Но это и англичане во время "боксерского восстания" хорошо продемонстрировали.
Это ведь не значит, что кунг-фу *совсем* не работает - оно работает в рамках решения тех задач,
для которых было создано.

Ну и я, кстати, вот ничуть не сомневаюсь, что если человека накормить датурой в перемешку со всякой дохлятиной,
он может сойти с ума. Как нефиг делать. Мануалы не врут!))

----------


## Legba

> Неадекватности для себя и друзей т.е. добиться можно.


В мирное время этого, обычно, достаточно.))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для того, чтоб давать подобные советы, совсем не нужно быть геше. Простой здравый смысл.


Уж конечно. Лично мне самой люди со здравым смыслам не помогали, а вот тибетские ламы помогали не раз. Причем не простым бытовым советом. У меня нет сомнений, что они много чего неординарного знают и умеют.  

А Вы так и продолжайте скучать по йогам прошлого. На основе выводов, что таковые не существуют. Живете старыми сказками. И на душе хреново. Разве это нормаьный результат практики?

Не вижу вообще смысла судить о Наланде, и что кто не остановил. Все равно ординарному человеку не проникнуть в ту ситуацию. Многие вещи,вероятно, и должны течь, как текут. И создают общую цепочку с нужным результатом на конце. Как раз иногда имеет смысл не вмешаться. Может, в этом и есть великая сермяжная мудрость.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У многих людей, к здравому смыслу - индекс доверия крайне низок, а тут геше - авторитетный человек


Авторитет сам по себе ничего вообще не говорит. Если потом в жизни ничего не происходит. Мне был дан совет и подробные инструкции. Человек помолился. Случилось обыкновенное чудо. Причем все нанизалось на петельки за неделю само. И в последующем все от этого момента стало на места. И до сих пор еще служит.

----------


## Legba

> Многие вещи,вероятно, и *должны течь, как текут*. И создают общую цепочку с *нужным* результатом на конце. Как раз иногда имеет смысл не вмешаться.


Кому "нужным"? Кому "должны"? Это уже не карма, это прям Божий Промысел какой-то)))



> У меня нет сомнений, что они много чего неординарного знают и умеют.


Масса народу не сомневается, что много чего неординарного знают и умеют попы, пасторы, муллы и раввины.))
"У меня нет сомнений" - довольно сомнительный аргумент.

----------

PampKin Head (09.02.2013), Tong Po (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013), Леонид Ш (09.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В мирное время этого, обычно, достаточно.))


Т.е. это просто система самообмана и обмана других, которая может подвести в любой момент - как в сказке про голого короля?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Добро пожаловать в недетерминистичный реальный мир.

----------

Tong Po (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013), Леонид Ш (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кому "нужным"? Кому "должны"? Это уже не карма, это прям Божий Промысел какой-то)))


Вот она, кАрмушка и течет. Может, не должны, но ИНАЧЕ НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ. Потому как чудеса случаются именно при кармических связях. И бывают ситуации, когда самый крутой Йог ничего не может, а может самый простой человек. Причинно-следственная связь работает и в чорной магии. ВОт поэтому и прогары. Которые могут быть порой даже благом. А времена всякие бывают. Может. когда-то на Тибете были другие ситуации и другие требы на злобы дня. 




> Масса народу не сомневается, что много чего неординарного знают и умеют попы, пасторы, муллы и раввины.))
> "У меня нет сомнений" - довольно сомнительный аргумент.


А мне по барабану, кому и что там показывают. И кто что видит. Я лично ВИДЕЛА, на самой себе, причем неоднократно и от разных Учителей, и МНЕ ЛИЧНО это ясно. Не собираюсь и доказывать никому ничего.

----------


## Dron

> Добро пожаловать в недетерминистичный реальный мир.


Для не- Будды карма другого, как и будущее, допустим, галактических миров - непознаваемы. Добро пожаловать в буддизм.

----------


## Legba

> Не собираюсь и доказывать никому ничего.


Ура! Я, заметьте, за язык-то не тянул)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ура! Я, заметьте, за язык-то не тянул)))


Так и Вы мне не доказывайте обратное :Stick Out Tongue:  Потому как бесполезно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джигме

> http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Нуб_Санге_Еше Тоесть Джецун Миларепа, был неслабым тантристом (буддийским?), ещё до своего обучения у двух буддийских учителей?





> Более того - до встречи с Марпой он даже учения Дзогчен получил, но... "не въехал".




Так он же вроде  изначально за сиддхами к ним шел, а не за просветлением, это потом опомнился и кто то ему посоветовал к Марпе пойти.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2013), Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Воистину. Но заметьте - Вы сами сейчас придумали критерий "должна произойти поставка белка в желудок".


Я не придумывал критерий про белок, это только часть проблемы. Критерий был - продолжение жизни.
Вы зря редуцируете "сиддхи" до психо-опытов. Там же в мануалах рассматриваются вполне конкретные вещи - от полетов до метео-управления. Тут на глюки не спишешь.

----------


## Джигме

> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)? Я понимаю роль и необходимость гневных форм просветленных существ в деле преобразования существ зловредных и невосприимчивых. Также у меня не вызывает возражений такой тантрический "инструментарий" как человеческие кости, черепа и т.п. - подобные вещи естественно будут присутствовать в практиках, связанных с гневными божествами. В практике Чод, например, я не вижу ничего недопустимого. Мне самому, скорее всего, не хватило бы духа заниматься Чод, но к тому, кто реально практикует, я испытываю большое уважение. С этим ясно. Но я недоумеваю, зачем же обучать людей способам причинения вреда другим, как это делается в Ваджрабхайраве? Пусть просветленные и сострадательные существа искусно распоряжаются разрушительными энергиями. Для них, собственно, все эти магические приемы, изложенные в Ваджрабхайраве, вообще не нужны, эти приемы передаются именно людям. А могут ли люди правильно распорядится этой силой, и вообще, имеют ли на нее право?


Пролистал несколько страниц треда но так и не нашел правильного ответа, и это меня удивило. Неужели никто не получал наставлений о том как и в каких случаях практик может воспользоваться такими знаниями и практиками? 
Ванар в тантрах излагаются такие методы по очень прозаической причине, самозащита. Но это не самозащита в обычном понимании. Дело в том что тантрические практики дают возможность очень быстрого достижения просветления, для этого и даются такие жесткие методы устранения помех на пути. Тантрик может использовать гневную активность чтобы защитить себя, своего ваджрного наставника, своих ваджрных братьев и сестер, если есть угроза уничтожения-исчезновения линии учения. Я сей час не помню то ли вообще тантрического учения или именно своей собственной линии к которой принадлежишь.  Себя можно защищать такими методами только в случае если создается реальная угроза жизни или угроза создания сильных помех или даже прекращения дальнейшей практики тантры. "Мочить"  кого то только потому что он или она вам что то неприятное сказали или может даже лицо вам начистили нельзя. Это будет преступлением и накоплением негативной кармы. Использовать такую активность для защиты любимых людей, близких родственников, друзей или знакомых НЕЛЬЗЯ если они не являются вашими ваджрными братьями или сестрами.

Из всего этого я лично давно для себя сделал вывод что гневная активность направленна на защиту драгоценного тантрического учения и соответственно его носителей через которых оно распространяется.

----------

Эделизи (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вывод правильный :Smilie:  Но тема, - есть ли чОрная магия в тантре, не раскрыта :Smilie: 

Ванар уже давно канул куда-то.

----------


## Нико

> Но тема, - есть ли чОрная магия в тантре, не раскрыта


Да есть она, есть!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Теперича раскрыта :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (09.02.2013), Топпер- (11.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, если вызревает карма целого народа (см. Тибет) или клана (см. шакьи), то что могут сделать даже полностью Пробужденные существа? Как то скорректировать, чем то помочь отдельным существам, группам... Но общая канва будет той же самой.

Иначе бы шакьев не вырезали (см. Будда Шакьямуни, круче нет) и Тибет бы стоял неприступной крепостью...

З.Ы. Опять же "Born in Tibet": Охранители выдали Ринпоче безопасный маршрут в Индию и способствовали побегу, а не начертили планы магических фортификационных сооружений и "по каким квадрантам магическими активностями накрывать". 

Я думаю, что мы просто превратно понимаем активности Ваджраяны... Иначе бы Нуб Сангва Еше Ландарму бы просто... угандошил на благо всех живых существ вообще и Дхармы как Учения в частности. А Он этого не сделал. Пришлось в работу брать царька монашеской Сангхе.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Джигме (11.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Да и сейчас: если бы генеральные секретари КПК мерли как мухи от тантрического фритибета, то ситуация была бы явно другой... Но ихнее кунфу, наверное, будет покруче, что никаких последствий... при таком уровне ненависти от определенного контингента.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Для того, чтобы судить о реальности (нереальности) магии, нужно как и во всех науках, освоить азбуку, арифметику, алгебру, функциональный анализ и т. д.

Я здесь на форуме уже столько наслушался о чудесах, для объяснения которых достаточно азбуки и арифметики... Чтобы судить о чудесах, телепатии, ясновидении и т. д., надо сначала рутинно изучить основы психологии, почитать, скажем, Мильтона Эриксона и других корифеев. Многие "чудеса" автоматически испарятся  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для того, чтобы судить о реальности (нереальности) магии, нужно как и во всех науках, освоить азбуку, арифметику, алгебру, функциональный анализ и т. д.


Кхм, шакьев вырезали, из Тибета выгнали, в Индии зачистили. Внешняя эффективность налицо.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кхм, шакьев вырезали, из Тибета выгнали, в Индии зачистили. Внешняя эффективность налицо.


Ну, история - дело другое. Тут для объяснения магия не требуется, ни черная, ни белая.

А вот тот главный тантрик, который хотел угрохать скептика, опозорился в прямом эфире в Индии :Smilie: . Какой-то фокусник бывший создал фонд, где предлагался мильон бакинских тому, кто сможет хоть что-то экстрасенсорное продемонстировать в _лабораторных условиях_. Туда, я слышал, поступают по 30 заявок в год, но никто ничего не показал. Так что пока скептики побеждают.

"Чему бы жизнь нас ни учила,
А сердце верит в чудеса".

Не помню, кто написал...

----------

Леонид Ш (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, что мы просто превратно понимаем активности Ваджраяны...


Почему же? Относительно Ра-Лоцзавы никаких иных иносказательных интерпретаций его веселой деятельности - нет.



> Иначе бы Нуб Сангва Еше Ландарму бы просто... угандошил на благо всех живых существ вообще и Дхармы как Учения в частности. А Он этого не сделал.


Значит не умел. Миларепа как-то асилил угандошить ажно цельную деревню (ну ладно, пусть там были точечные удары по отдельно взятым строениям ворогов). Причем тактическим атакам класса земля-воздух-земля он смог выучиться за кусочек бирюзы и явно не занимало это у него over 12 лет супер-пупер-тантрического дацану и многолетних пещерных засидов.

Маги фритибета и тогда и сейчас действительно раз нцать могли волшебно покарать любого врага. Чота никак все. Видать Ш..ден виноват  - блокирует магическим щитом Председателя КПК (от будд типо. ага)

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чо за мания требовать публичных чудес? А также навязывать махасиддхам чудеса, которые хочешь сам? Думаю, это скрытый процесс между парочкой существ(узким кругом), всем, кто в этот круг не входит - мало что заметно. А их тех, кто вошли - либо рассказывать некому либо не осталось сказителей, либо как-то не хочется.

Да и как пережить вживую отблески легенд - что там именно было и как.....

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Пема, успокойтесь - борщ ждет.
Тут обсуждают сложные темы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему же? Относительно Ра-Лоцзавы никаких иных иносказательных интерпретаций его веселой деятельности - нет.


Товарищ Ра колбасил таких же товарищей. В расколбасе монгольских дивизионов не замечен, что наводит на размышления о подрезанных пуантах; гвоздях в сценических костюмах. 




> Значит не умел.


Возможны другие объяснения.




> Миларепа как-то асилил угандошить ажно цельную деревню (ну ладно, пусть там были точечные удары по отдельно взятым строениям ворогов).


Тоже не все так однозначно...

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Товарищ Ра колбасил таких же товарищей. В расколбасе монгольских дивизионов не замечен


А в чем техническая разница? Уровень маны? Да и зачем все дивизии колбасить - достаточно дистанционно вызвать "понос и кровохаркание" у сотников. Ну или тысячников. Тупые кметы без центурионов - уже не армия.



> Тоже не все так однозначно...


Полагаю, кол-во и крутость подвигов прямо пропорциональны "культурной значимости" персонажа помноженной на кол-во прошедших веков. Вплоть до Пушкина и Гоголя на ветке. Так уж выходит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в чем техническая разница? Уровень маны? Да и зачем все дивизии колбасить - достаточно дистанционно вызвать "понос и кровохаркание" у сотников. Ну или тысячников.


Внутрицеховые приёмчики, когда объект и субъект действа стопудово имеют сходную "магическую картину мира". А сотники и тысячники - вне картинки, посему ни поносов, ни кровохарканий, чтобы воинское подразделение повернула на базу обратно.




> Полагаю, кол-во и крутость подвигов прямо пропорционально "культурной значимости" персонажа помноженной на кол-во прошедших веков. Вплоть до Пушкина и Гоголя на ветке. Так уж выходит.


Да как то долго готовился, сам процесс был натужный... Это тебе не гранату бросить...

----------


## Ондрий

> Внутрицеховые приёмчики, когда объект и субъект действа стопудово имеют сходную "магическую картину мира". А сотники и тысячники - вне картинки, посему ни поносов, ни кровохарканий, чтобы воинское подразделение повернула на базу обратно.


Серьезный вывод. Т.е. к магии это имеет самое отдаленное отношение и любой не-мантрик (муслим или грек) мог запросто и невозбранно навалять Ра-ло не иллюзорных?

----------

Alex (10.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Серьезный вывод. Т.е. к магии это имеет самое отдаленное отношение и любой не-мантрик (муслим или грек) мог запросто и невозбранно навалять Ра-ло не иллюзорных?


Если он из сходного магического цеха...

----------


## Ондрий

> Если он из сходного магического цеха...


А если нет? Тогда в списки сиддх надо вводить дополнение "... кроме тех, кто в это не верит".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, успокойтесь - борщ ждет.
> Тут обсуждают сложные темы.


Борща лучше похлебали б, эксперты.

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

выглядит как-будто некоторые товарищи пришли в практику именно ради сидх, долго парились, в итоге ничего не получилось и наступило сильное разочарование.  А сейчас поняли, чтобы чего-то добиться надо много трудиться. Буддизм не совсем про это, мягко говоря.

не помню чьи слова,
To stop anger for even a second is a real miracle. To control one's mind is the very definition of Mahasiddha.

а по теме исчерпывающие ответы уже прозвучали

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Германн (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Борща лучше похлебали б, эксперты.


Лаптем?

----------


## Ондрий

> выглядит как-будто некоторые товарищи пришли в практику именно ради сидх, долго парились, в итоге ничего не получилось и наступило сильное разочарование.  А сейчас поняли, чтобы чего-то добиться надо много трудиться. Буддизм не совсем про это, мягко говоря.


И вы тоже практикующий психоаналитик? Сколько же вас..

----------


## Rushny

> я лично давно для себя сделал вывод что гневная активность направленна на защиту драгоценного тантрического учения и соответственно его носителей через которых оно распространяется.


О-очень распространенное воззрение!

В истории тибецкой традиции применение магии с такой мотивацией - обычное дело.
Но что прискорбно - слишком уже часто оно перерастало в сектантские войны, разрушение храмов, монастырей, убийство монахов и уничтожение целых орденов (нпр. Кадампа). 
Гораздо реже это имело следствием примерное наказание и вполне заслуженный остракизм отдельных линий и традиций (нпр. культ Дордже Шугдена).

Ответ на вопрос темы лежит на поверхности, но его мало кто замечает. Еще хуже то, что это мало кто комментирует из учителей. 

Лишь несколько лет тому назад, совершенно случайно встретил в одном из тантрических текстов: магия-то в буддизме Ваджраяны есть, но она направлена не на внешние объекты, а исключительно на внутренний мир практика. Только свои собственные клеши мы толчем килаями, только свое собственное неведение. Только внутри себя превращаем видимые только нам миры в земли мирных и гневных, применяем к своим собственным демонам гневные активности и  т. д.

А если иначе - та это неправильно. Не по-буддистски.

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Иван Горяинов (10.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Лишь несколько лет тому назад, совершенно случайно встретил в одном из тантрических текстов: магия-то в буддизме Ваджраяны есть, но она направлена не на внешние объекты, а исключительно на внутренний мир практика. Только свои собственные клеши мы толчем килаями, только свое собственное неведение. Только внутри себя превращаем видимые только нам миры в земли мирных и гневных, применяем к своим собственным демонам гневные активности и  т. д.
> 
> А если иначе - та это неправильно. Не по-буддистски.


Так это уже называется не магией, а психологией с религиозно-этническими элементами.

----------

Alex (10.02.2013), Джигме (11.02.2013), Ондрий (10.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Лишь несколько лет тому назад, совершенно случайно встретил в одном из тантрических текстов: магия-то в буддизме Ваджраяны есть, но она направлена не на внешние объекты, а исключительно на внутренний мир практика.


А что за тантрический текст, если не секрет? Мулатантра или комментарии некоего ламы?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

_Рассматривайте врага как свои клеши. Рассмотрели? А теперь--фаерболлом их!_

----------

Alex (10.02.2013), Аньезка (10.02.2013), Джигме (11.02.2013), Дмитрий С (10.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

> To stop anger for even a second is a real miracle. To control one's mind is the very definition of Mahasiddha.


Я в таком случае, конечно, не махасиддха, но СОВ точно сдам.

----------


## Rushny

> А что за тантрический текст, если не секрет? Мулатантра или комментарии некоего ламы?


Комментарии

----------


## Ондрий

> Комментарии


я так и подумал.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Еще хуже то, что это мало кто комментирует из учителей.


Потому что такое применение реально есть, и Учителя об этом говорят. Дхарма это работа в сансаре, в которой есть убийцы, насильники, воры и другие существа, наносящие вред другим, а не розовые сопли про внутренний прекрасный мирок, в котором нужно запираться от реалий сансарной жизни. Без этих "волшебных" сил Дхарма бы не выжила в течении такого времени, ни таже Тхеравада, ни Махаяна, ни Ваджраяна...

----------


## Ондрий

Да, действительно, всем известно, как магия помогла сохранить в целости и сохранности тексты в Наланде.

----------


## Sten

интересно, скептик = неудачник?.. ну в вопросе мироощущения

----------


## Нико

> Я в таком случае, конечно, не махасиддха, но СОВ точно сдам.


А что есть СОВ?

----------


## Нико

> интересно, скептик = неудачник?.. ну в вопросе мироощущения


Нет, скорее наиболее удачливый человек. В случае, если не хочет просветления или пустоты пустоты. Например.

----------

Леонид Ш (11.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, действительно, всем известно, как магия помогла сохранить в целости и сохранности тексты в Наланде.


Да, пожар в библиотеке и всё такое.

----------


## Ондрий

> интересно, скептик = неудачник?.. ну в вопросе мироощущения


А верун - идиот? Ну в смысле мироощущения

----------

Дмитрий С (11.02.2013)

----------


## Sten

> Нет, скорее наиболее удачливый человек. В случае, если не хочет просветления или пустоты пустоты. Например.


да, жизнь показывает, что в вопросе вещеимения ловчее, но я ж не зря оговорился про мировоззрение. ведь если скептик - буддийский практик!.....

----------


## Нико

> ведь если скептик - буддийский практик!.....


Главное -- чтобы не был циником.

----------


## Sten

> А верун - идиот? Ну в смысле мироощущения


 если по Достоевскому, то вполне идиот)

----------


## Ондрий

Да, цинизм это очень очень плохо. Надо верить! ( хоть и [:]/\/\/\[:], но 18+ так что женщин стариков и детей от экранов уберите)

----------


## Sten

> Да, цинизм это очень очень плохо. Надо верить! ( хоть и [:]/\/\/\[:], но 18+ так что женщин стариков и детей от экранов уберите)


да, уж лучше сойти за идиота.

----------


## Ондрий

> да, уж лучше сойти за идиота.


Многим это удается без труда, поверьте.

----------


## Rushny

> я так и подумал.


Ну и правильно подумали. 
С какой бы это стати в тантарх азбука Ваджраяны обяъснялась? 
Тантры  писаны не для таких ... как мы

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну и правильно подумали. 
> С какой бы это стати в тантарх азбука Ваджраяны обяъснялась? 
> Тантры  писаны не для таких ... как мы


Тогда зачем вы в этой теме?  :Smilie: 

А вообще, всем кто интересуется подобным, рекомендую ресурс Сураджа. Тут это обсуждать не очень полезно. Для всех.

----------


## Sten

весь этот топик вчера прочитал. нагнал Легба скепсису своими историческими сведениями.. знахари, повитухи, фокусники.. как все грустно! я щас расплачусь!  ни одного упоминания о йогинах, ушедших в радужном теле, как будто это ничего не значит. не заметил я особо и упоминаний о мистических опытах, которые являются как раз этапами на пути внутреннего становления. как по мне, так внутренний опыт - самое главное. да и в тантрах на этом упор делается, хоть в шаматха, хоть где. никто что ли не руководствуется этими вещами? если конкретно, то я говорю об этапах на пути Гухьясамаджи или туммо, как по Цонкапе например. я понимаю, вещи высокие, но чего ныть о несбывшихся надеждах, если вы не дошли до того, чем и занимаются настоящие йоги?  какое-то словофлудие только о длинне тришулов и других шиваитских атрибутов.

а магия - это реальность тантрика. не нравится, есть и более кашерные пути, с белыми носочками, белыми сорочками и смайлом во свю физиономию.

----------


## Ондрий

вы тоже в Твери живете?

----------


## Rushny

> Тогда зачем вы в этой теме?


А почему в ваших вопросах всегда содержатся ответы?  :Smilie: 

Вот еще о магии в буддизме:




> Буддизм использует пустоту как существование. Она намного мощнее, чем магия. Мудрость пустоты намного изощреннее, чем магия. Нам было бы намного лучше, если бы мы приняли истину пустоты, чем магические способности. Истина пустоты гораздо существеннее и ценнее.


Подробнее - *здесь*

----------


## Ондрий

> А почему в ваших вопросах всегда содержатся ответы?


Ответы вопросом на вопрос - это в других тематических форумах  :Wink:

----------


## Sten

> вы тоже в Твери живете?


кому вопрос и о чем?

----------


## Sten

я так и подумал, что вопрос ни о чем.

----------


## Sten

наверное у меня не хватило бодхичитты понять, что там с Тверью за проблемы. надеюсь, что вы не оставите меня в неведении

----------


## Sadhak

Я думаю, что проблема с "китайскми вторжением" и "фокусами" ваджраяны, да и сам вопрос как бы возникает изначально, как впрочем и всегда, с позиции существования "я", т.е. наличия "внешнего и внутреннего" и их соотношения. Тогда да, действительно, если ваджраяна как бы действительно опирается, использует или претендует на использование неких "тонких энергий" и проявляет видимые как реально существующие плоды своих практик, то куда делись все эти "летающие монахи", многочисленные сиддхи, молитвы, благие заслуги и прочее, чем как кажется Тибет (Наланда в случае мусульман) в то время еще был набит под завязку, в тот момент когда все это действительно было столь необходимо для спасения людей и Дхармы? Либо есть какие-то невидимые нам причины, т.е. некая карма для столь негативного (или может в конечном итоге позитивного результата в свете распространения ваджраяны по миру) результата, либо это все разновидность средневековой эксплуатации и развода народа особо изощренным способом и особый вид олиграхии и политической системы в целом. 
А причина еще может быть просто в нашем ложном понимании и уязвимости "относительной позиции" рассмотрения вопроса, ведь ваджраяна и отличается от "колесниц причины и следствия" тем, что в ней все уже рассматривается как ваджорное совершенство и прявление всего как совершенного тела, речи и ума в самом разнообразном виде, и чем бы это не казалось с относительной стороны, даже если это очень не нравится. Пространство - мандала божеств и все их проявление столь же совершенно, гармонично и естественно, и значит китайские супостаты самые что ни на есть настоящие будды с их столь же совершенной активностью, а проблема только в том, что мы смотрим как бы криво и получаем сансару и все ее неприятное содержимое.

----------


## Legba

> А причина еще может быть просто в нашем ложном понимании и уязвимости "относительной позиции" рассмотрения вопроса, ведь ваджраяна и отличается от "колесниц причины и следствия" тем, что в ней все уже рассматривается как ваджорное совершенство и прявление всего как совершенного тела, речи и ума в самом разнообразном виде, и чем бы это не казалось с относительной стороны, даже если это очень не нравится. Пространство - мандала божеств и все их проявление столь же совершенно, гармонично и естественно, и значит китайские супостаты самые что ни на есть настоящие будды с их столь же совершенной активностью, а проблема только в том, что мы смотрим как бы криво и получаем сансару и все ее неприятное содержимое.


Дык, кто бы спорил. Однако. Если все есть "украшение", "один вкус" и т.д., *зачем* нужен сборник рецептов по убийству, изгнанию, сведению с ума, подавлению, парализации и т.д.
Зачем вдруг пытаться свести с ума часть своей мандалы, столь гармоничной, совершенной и естественной "с самого начала"? 
Вопрос то, топикстартера, относился, изначально, примерно к этому))

----------

Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем вдруг пытаться свести с ума часть своей мандалы, столь гармоничной, совершенной и естественной "с самого начала"?


А может просто в каждой конкретной тантре чисто по-академически описывается вся полнота возможностей метода, а уж применять или не применять - it's up to you?

(еще можно приписку делать на всякий случай, типа, стиральная машина не предназначена для стирки котов)

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Legba

> А может просто в каждой конкретной тантре чисто по-академически описывается вся полнота возможностей метода, а уж применять или не применять - it's up to you?


Возможно. Но странно предположить, что метод противоречит центральной парадигме.

А вообще, Патрул Ринпоче как бы намекает нам:




> В наши дни миряне, желая застраховаться на год от болезней, убытков и т. п., приглашают несведущих лам и их учеников, которые не получали ни посвящений, ни устных передач и не прочитали мантры необходимое количество раз. Однако они берутся проводить ритуалы, в которые входит явление мандалы гневного божества. Не имея представления о стадии зарождения и стадии завершения, они, вытаращив глаза как блюдца, распаляют в себе ярость к фигурке из теста. Они занимаются не чем иным, как «красным подношением» мяса и крови. Выкрикивая слова: «Тащи их сюда! Убей их! Ну, погоди! Бей их!» — они вызывают чувство бурного гнева во всех, кто их слышит. При ближайшем рассмотрении такие действия напоминают об одном из высказываний Джецуна Миларэпы:
> *Призывать божеств мудрости   для защиты мирских людей, — все равно что принудить царя сойти с трона и заставить его мести полы.*
> Падампа Санге сказал:
> *Они строят мандалу Тайной Мантры в козьем загоне и верят, что это им поможет!*
> Как отметил Падампа, такие действия загрязняют того, кто совершает практики Тайной Мантры в духе бона.

----------

Atmo Kamal (11.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возможно. Но странно предположить, что метод противоречит центральной парадигме.


Для тех, кто развил бодхичитту, ничто не противоречит центральной парадигме.
А других в тантру и не берут )))

----------


## Sadhak

> Дык, кто бы спорил. Однако. Если все есть "украшение", "один вкус" и т.д., зачем нужен сборник рецептов по убийству, изгнанию, сведению с ума, подавлению, парализации и т.д.


Эм, дык это тоже чистое проявление, ведь ничего нечистого нет вообще, а вот все эти сомнительные инструменты воздействия предназначены для употребления уже реализованным йогином? А у того все чисто и совершенно уже не интеллектуально, а в мировозрении и потому он вообще делает что хочет, спонтанно, так сказать, и естественно их проявляет если разозлить  :Smilie: . Ну, вот Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче:



> Поскольку практикующие Тантру осознают все явления всецело чистыми, они *наслаждаются всем в нераздельной природе двух истин*. Поскольку практикующие Сутру делят явления на благие и неблагие, он неспособны применить любой аспект явлений в качестве опоры для практики, в то время как тантрики могут преобразить все в средство для практики


.
Остается только вопрос, откуда тогда вообще жалобы на китайцев. То ли тантрики не те, то ли они проявляют для нас наивных и соотвествующее нам видение ситуации  :Smilie: .

----------


## Legba

> Эм, дык это тоже чистое проявление, ведь ничего нечистого нет вообще, а вот все эти сомнительные инструменты воздействия предназначены для употребления уже реализованным йогином? А у того все чисто и совершенно уже не интеллектуально, а в мировозрении и потому он вообще делает что хочет, спонтанно, так сказать, и естественно их проявляет если разозлить . 
> Остается только вопрос, откуда тогда вообще жалобы на китайцев.


Возникает вопрос - что значит "реализованный". Сиддхи типа "божественный слух" и далее по списку возникают уже на высшем этапе Пути Накопления. И я никогда не слышал,
что имеющему сиддхи нужно еще и производить какие-то манипуляции с саванами и прочим. И потом, если тантрик может 


> преобразить *все* в средство для практики


,
откуда такая щепетильность в подборе ингредиентов?))



> То ли тантрики не те, то ли они проявляют для нас наивных и соотвествующее нам видение ситуации .


"Проявление" странное, чесслово. "Китайцы плохие, и мы старались их прибить колдунством, но не смогли" - хреновый PR))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А может просто в каждой конкретной тантре чисто по-академически описывается вся полнота возможностей метода, а уж применять или не применять - it's up to you?


А, скажем, вырастить арбузы этот метод не поможет? Небоевой магии не держите?

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.02.2013), Дмитрий С (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А, скажем, вырастить арбузы этот метод не поможет? Небоевой магии не держите?


Дак это, есть ритуалы умиротворения, привлечения, накопления и подчинения. Если умиротворить богов местности, привлечь их к выращиванию арбузов и подкастовывать накопление - то конечно можно. Но это же не очень дхармично-то, арбузы-то.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> А, скажем, вырастить арбузы этот метод не поможет? Небоевой магии не держите?


От сейчас Вантус с Ондрием проведут исследование, упоминаются ли в "Синей Летописи" бахчи Ра Лоцзавы)))

----------

Германн (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А, скажем, вырастить арбузы этот метод не поможет? Небоевой магии не держите?


Вообще, сиддхи - это проявление т.наз. "просветленной активности будд" (phrin las), а их четыре вида. Мы тут говорим о разрушительной, но есть и увеличивающая. Может, с ее помощью можно и арбузы выращивать, я не знаю.

----------

Legba (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> От сейчас Вантус с Ондрием проведут исследование, упоминаются ли в "Синей Летописи" бахчи Ра Лоцзавы)))


Полюбому должно быть. Т.к. сиддхи южной стороны ***** - возрастание всего и вся. Не зря у Марпы дела на бахче шли хорошо в условиях сурового климата Тибета, где даже деревья не везде растут (В Лхасе, например, сейчас местные очень гордятся одним своим орешником), что он мог спокойно кататься в хиндустан! )))) не квартиру же он сдавал в Москве?! Сказал трах-тибидох над бахчей и оно кааак поперло!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.02.2013), Дмитрий С (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Сказал трах-тибидох над бахчей и оно кааак поперло!


Отголоски этой истории дошли до нас в виде известного намтара "репка".

----------

Alex (11.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.02.2013), Pema Sonam (11.02.2013), Артем Тараненко (11.02.2013), Ондрий (11.02.2013), Ридонлиев (17.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вообще, сиддхи - это проявление т.наз. "просветленной активности будд" (phrin las), а их четыре вида. Мы тут говорим о разрушительной, но есть и увеличивающая. Может, с ее помощью можно и арбузы выращивать, я не знаю.


Как-то читал йога-сутру Патанджали (я не очень грамотен, может, это была какая-то подделка), дык там про сиддхи говорилось без злобы, что, мол, можно то, да можно это, но подчеркивалось, что все они являются препятствием к освобождению. В буддизме так кардинально, вроде, не высказываются, хотя я бы, возможно, согласился с Патанджали (если он действительно это говорил  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Ондрий

Не вроде, а конкретно высказываются. И способы дОбычи сиддхи так же конкретно описаны в тантрах (а некоторые способы там такие, причем _даже еще в крия_, что у большинства "тантриков" штаны будут сильно нуждаться в масштабной стирке, как и сам тантрик. "Ночь Зловещих Мертвецов" стыдливо курит за углом). Более того - мулатантры наверное наполовину состоят из такой "бытовой чорной магии". Чего тут тень на плетень наводить, и беспокоить благородных донов досужими вопросами, если достаточно прочитать настоящие источники.  ))))

----------

Alex (11.02.2013), Вантус (11.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не вроде, а конкретно высказываются. И способы дОбычи сиддхи так же конкретно описаны в тантрах (а некоторые способы там такие, причем _даже еще в крия_, что у большинства "тантриков" штаны будут сильно нуждаться в масштабной стирке, как и сам тантрик). Более того - мулатантры наверное наполовину состоят из такой "бытовой чорной магии". Чего тут тень на плетень наводить, и беспокоить благородных донов досужими вопросами, если достаточно прочитать настоящие источники.  ))))


Не, Ондрий, я тантру ваще не знаю, доверяю тебе и Вантусу. Я так краешком глаза только читал про все эти черные-пречерные штуковины. Будда в некоторых местах высказывается против, в некоторых - не очень. Но резкого отрицания я у него не встречал. Патанджали тоже высказывался без агрессии, просто констатировал факт, что сиддхи окончательному освобождению являются препятствием. 

У меня нет какого-то фиксированного мнения о сиддхах. Для меня главная сиддха - это понять, что "я - не то", и "я не такой". За такую сиддху я бы пожертвовал всеми, самыми крутыми сиддхами  :Smilie: . Остальные сиддхи без вот этой самой главной, по-моему, лишь укрепляют "я" и "мое", делает его безмерно большим, наглым и безудержным....

----------

Германн (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Кстати, насчет бахчи. Ви таки будете смияцо, но я привез из Лхасы семена тибецких арбузов (сожрав парочку купленных в Лхасе на рынке) и на даче они росли просто шикарно в условиях сурового российского климата. До этого не удавалось вырастить никакие сорта арбузов в товарно приемлемом виде. Тибецкие же растут как на дрожжах и очень очень сладкие. Хотя размерами они небольшие.

----------

Legba (11.02.2013), Pema Sonam (11.02.2013), Tong Po (11.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (11.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.02.2013), Дмитрий С (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, Ондрий, я тантру ваще не знаю, доверяю тебе и Вантусу.


Мне точно не надо доверять - из меня тантрик как из г.на пуля.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кстати, насчет бахчи. Ви таки будете смияцо, но я привез из Лхасы семена тибецких арбузов (сожрав парочку купленных в Лхасе на рынке) и на даче они росли просто шикрано в условиях сурового российского климата. До этого не удавалось вырастить никакие сорта арбузов в товарно приемлемом виде. Тибецкие же растут как на дрожжах и очень очень сладкие. Хотя размерами они небольшие.


Вот оно что Дзамбала животворящий делает!  :Wink:

----------

Legba (11.02.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (11.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), Ондрий (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мне точно не надо доверять - из меня тантрик как из г.на пуля.


Может, ты в тантре рубишь меньше Вантуса, но ты более связно излагаешь. Вантус слишком глубоко продвинулся. Когда он говорит о математике, я его понимаю с полуслова, а когда о тантре, чувствую себя полным идиотом  :Frown: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, насчет бахчи. Ви таки будете смияцо, но я привез из Лхасы семена тибецких арбузов (сожрав парочку купленных в Лхасе на рынке) и на даче они росли просто шикрано в условиях сурового российского климата. До этого не удавалось вырастить никакие сорта арбузов в товарно приемлемом виде. Тибецкие же растут как на дрожжах и очень очень сладкие. Хотя размерами они небольшие.


Надо разводить. Поделитесь?

----------


## Ондрий

> Надо разводить. Поделитесь?


Могу прислать. Пишите в личку адрес доставки.

бизнес штоле сделать? 
- тибецкие арбузы лично благословлены высокими ринпоче: повышают потенцию, возвращает сбежавшего мужа, увеличивают успехи в практике, защищают от влияния вредноносных духов, вкусивший волшебных арбузов никогда не падет в нижние миры, после смерти обязательно попадете в Чистую Землю Алмазной Бахчи!

----------

Вантус (11.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я, честно говоря, арбузов ваще не ем и жене запрещаю покупать. У нас все кругом травятся. Конечно, дачные, да исчо и тибетские - это круто!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отголоски этой истории дошли до нас в виде известного намтара "репка".


Это про "...посадил дед Репку"?

----------

Legba (11.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), Ондрий (11.02.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это про "...посадил дед Репку"?


Нет, это про культурную революцию в монастыре практиков туммо.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Это про "...посадил дед Репку"?


Ухватился Тулку за репку, нагпа за тулку, чодпа за нагпа, кхампа за чодпа....

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), Ондрий (11.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (11.02.2013), Сергей Хос (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ухватился Тулку за репку, нагпа за тулку, чодпа за нагпа, кхампа за чодпа....


По вашим словам чодпа это вроде как внучка, а кхампа -жучка. Кто ж у Вас тогда Колобок?

----------


## Германн

> Тогда зачем вы в этой теме? 
> А вообще, всем кто интересуется подобным, рекомендую ресурс Сураджа. Тут это обсуждать не очень полезно. Для всех.


Ресурс Сураджа - это "сделай тантру под себя". Когда отбрасывается реальная традиция, дожившая до наших дней, со всеми комментариями и объяснениями - и вместо неё, для интерпретации первоисточников, подставляется своё мнение, или научная гипотеза историка (которая завтра может быть опровергнута). Своё мнение есть у каждого, но если признавать, что азиаты до нашего времени достигали чего-то, нельзя же игнорировать их понимание: то есть, живую традицию. Логически возможных, или научно (то есть спорно) обоснованных интерпретаций - великое множество. Но к реализации приведёт-то не всякая. Если отвергать современных Лам, входящих в линию преемственности, с достигавшими реализации святыми - кого же вместо них поставить? Себя самого? Или какого-то англосаксонского гуманитария? 

Ресурс Сураджа - это оккультизм. "Охота на мускусного оленя". Игнорируется сама суть Учения, да что там - оно вообще не отличается от индуизма - и муссируются все, что только были, отклонения и извращения тантризма за последние 1500 лет. Это бы и ничего (должна быть историческая критика), но поиск в этом ТруЪ просто опасен. Сам подход к буддизму, как какому-то насильнику над мифическим прото-тантризмом, который только шакты в чистоте и сохранили - феномен нового религиозного сознания. Это самостоятельный религиозный культ, и вовсе не буддийский.

Он и не шактистский: это западный наукообразный тантризм "сделай сам", продвинутая эзотерика. В истории религиозных сект стандартная история, когда принцип "только писание, только первоисточники" оборачивался самым безудержным новоделом. Полисемантичность тестов и отказ от единственной системы координат - хранящей их традиции - позволяет наворотить, под видом изначальной древности, всё что угодно. Это опасное и неблагое дело. 

А люди на том форуме встречаются хорошие.
Для профессионального востоковеда ресурс полезен, как источник информации.

----------


## Ондрий

Только не про ПП!!!!

----------

Legba (12.02.2013), Tong Po (12.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), Сергей Хос (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кто ж у Вас тогда Колобок?


Калоны Кашага?  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Самый трэшак тантризма "сделай сам" это авеша-садхана, как способ понимания Йидама. Если в традиционном буддизме вовлечённость в клешу гнева, вместо овладения стоящей за ней энергией, считается падением, результатом которого может стать одержимость демоническим существом, вместо объединения с Буддой - тут одержимость практикуется специально, ради сиддх. Рафинированное, беспримесное зло. 
Демонические существа имеют место быть. Войти с ними в контакт, устроить себе одержимость дело нехитрое. Какими-то способностями могут наделить. Но это демонопоклонничество, чёрный шаманизм - с буддизмом Ваджраяны не имеющий ничего общего. Кроме кармической расплаты за чёрную магию, ценой такого извращения Будда-Дхармы будет Ад Авичи. 

Рождения в адах не запретишь...

----------

Антончик (09.12.2013), Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> тут одержимость практикуется специально, ради сиддх. Рафинированное, беспримесное зло.



Вы что-то читали о Ваджраяне?

----------


## Германн

Среди буддистов Ваджраяны встречаются бывшие колдуны, которые как раз специально избавлялись от связи с нелюдью и колдовских способностей - и которые практикуют "гневного" Йидама в т.ч. для защиты от этих злых сил. (Я о потомственных колдунах, обладателях "лова", избавившихся от него.) Для кого-то колдовство и одержимость прямо-таки мечта, но для кого-то проклятие и бездуховный опыт. Ваджраяна, в частности, способна помочь таким людям избавиться от напасти. 

Страшно подумать, кого можно в себя засадить, если действительно выйти на те классы существ, которых усмиряли Будды - ради авеша-садханы. Деревенское колдовство всё-таки попроще - но проблем даже с ним может быть выше крыши.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

"что-то" - явно читал)))

----------

Tong Po (12.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> "что-то" - явно читал)))[


Я, по-моему, не Вам ответила. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Я, по-моему, не Вам ответила. )


Я не стал вставлять местоимение "Он".  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (12.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Среди буддистов Ваджраяны встречаются бывшие колдуны, которые как раз специально избавлялись от связи с нелюдью и колдовских способностей - и которые практикуют "гневного" Йидама в т.ч. для защиты от этих злых сил. (Я о потомственных колдунах, обладателях "лова", избавившихся от него.) Для кого-то колдовство и одержимость прямо-таки мечта, но для кого-то проклятие и бездуховный опыт. Ваджраяна, в частности, способна помочь таким людям избавиться от напасти. 
> 
> Страшно подумать, кого можно в себя засадить, если действительно выйти на те классы существ, которых усмиряли Будды - ради авеша-садханы. Деревенское колдовство всё-таки попроще - но проблем даже с ним может быть выше крыши.


И много Вы знаете буддистов-тантриков? Сами-то тантру практикуете в традиции? Или по и-нету пару лунгов получить умудрились? И всё, теперь эксперт?

----------

Sten (12.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), СергейКК (12.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> По вашим словам чодпа это вроде как внучка, а кхампа -жучка. Кто ж у Вас тогда Колобок?


Тело Юного Сосуда, естественно.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Рафинированное, беспримесное зло.


Браво, отличная формулировка).
На месте Сураджа, я бы гордился.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.02.2013), Tong Po (12.02.2013), Нико (12.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Статейка про сиддхи.

Не секрет, что многих «духовных искателей» к занятиям йогой привлекает именно возможность овладеть сверхъестественными способностями, часто именуемых «сиддхи» (иддхи – в палийской транскрипции). Причем и многие  «духовные учителя» в своих лекциях сами зачастую, как бы невзначай, упоминают, что при успешной практике у йогинов появляются самые разнообразные паранормальные способности. Однако существуют ли эти сиддхи на самом деле?

Казалось бы, многочисленные свидетельства подтверждают, что относительно современные  индийские гуру демонстрировали и продолжают демонстрировать самые настоящее чудеса. И даже некоторые российские гуру от йоги с уверенностью заявляют, что обладают сиддхами, а некоторые даже могут левитировать – ну хотя бы зависать в воздухе. Но, отметим, что факиры на площадях так же демонстрируют «чудеса», а знаменитый полет Дэвида Копперфильда вошел в классику цирковых иллюзий. Рассмотрим этот вопрос несколько подробнее.

По мнению ряда исследователей практик йоги в различных мистических и религиозных традициях Индии и Дальнего Востока, развитие медитации до стадии самадхи неизбежно приводит к появлению у практикующего сверхъестественных способностей. Так, например, о йогических чудесах красочно написал и Мирча Элиаде в своем фундаментальном исследовании «Йога: бессмертие и свобода». При этом авторы отмечают, что список проявляющихся сиддх практически не отличается как для адептов индуистской йоги, так и для последователей буддизма, джайнизма и других мистических традиций, в которых используется схожая медитативная практика концентрации сознания. Соответственно и методика достижения сиддх весьма сходна – через сосредоточение на определенном объекте или состоянии. Причем это сосредоточение должно соответствовать высоким ступеням практики -  сампраджнята самадхи в классической йоге, четвертая джхана в буддизме и т.п. 

Для примера можно взять типичный перечень сиддх, который приводится во многих буддистских суттах, в частности в  Саманняпхала сутта (Сутта о плодах отшельничества): 
«Обретя таким образом безмятежность в своем сердце, достигнув чистоты, ясности ума, отстранившись от зла, смягчившись, изготовившись к действию, обретя твердость и невозмутимость, он устремляет свой разум к формам «невиданного дара». Он наслаждается «невиданным даром» в его разнообразных формах – будучи одним, он становится многими, став же многими, становится одним. Он появляется и исчезает. Он движется, не ощущая преград, сквозь стену или гору, как сквозь воздух. Он ныряет и выныривает из земли, как будто это вода. Он идет по воде, как по земной тверди. Скрестив ноги, он поднимается в небо, будто птица на крыльях. Даже солнце и луну он может потрогать и ощутить своей ладонью. В теле своем он достигает даже небес Брахмы... Благодаря этому чистому «небесному слуху», превосходящему человеческий, он слышит звуки, как людские, таки небесные, как близкие, так и далекие... Проникая своим сердцем в сердца других людей и существ, он познает их... Обретя, таким образом, безмятежность своего сердца, он устремляет свой разум к знанию памяти своих предыдущих рождений».

Аналогичный, хотя и более расширенный, перечень сиддх находим и в «Йога сутра»  Патанджали, где им посвящена почти вся третья глава трактата. Таким образом, можно однозначно констатировать, что согласно буддистским, индуистским, тантристским текстам, практика йоги и сверхъестественные способности неразрывно связаны друг с другом. Причем, как пишет тот же М.Элиаде, избежать появления сиддх невозможно, так как они являются признаками того, что практикующий находится на правильном пути от обусловленности к свободе от кармического детерминизма. Хотя, объективности ради, следует заметить, что медитация это не единственный путь получения сиддх. В той же «Йога сутре» указывается, что сверхъестественные способности могут быть достигнуты и через алхимические средства, а в трактате по хатха йоге «Шива самхита» написано, что сиддхи можно получить через практику пранаямы.

Однако, несмотря на обширное и  достаточно подробное описание сиддх, факт их существования в реальности до сих пор вызывает обоснованные сомнения. 
Да, индийский фольклор богат на сказания о могущественных йогах, которые обладали великими сиддхами: Горакхнатхе, Матсьендранатхе, Нагарджуны и других. Но и фольклор Европы так же богат на магию и колдовство, можно вспомнить хотя бы Мерлина и Моргану, или несколько более «древнюю» ведьму Лилит. Да и европейцы тех времен, так же как и индусы, искренне верили в то, что колдуны и ведьмы обитают «где то совсем рядом»  - если не на мельнице, то уж точно на опушке леса.  На аргумент Мирчи Элиаде о том, что Патанджали не просто перечисляет «чудеса» йогов, но и дает им объяснения, так же можно ответить ссылками на европейские трактаты о демонологии. Да и святая инквизиция обвиняла десятки тысячи людей в колдовстве на основе «объективных» доказательств. 

С развитием науки и научного подхода, колдовство в Европе так же преобразилось – в космо-био-энергетику, экстрасенсорику и т.п. Соответственно мерлины и морганы превратились в кашпировских, чумаков, гробовых, багировых и т.п. По телевизору проводят конкуры экстрасенсов. Хотя, если судить по рекламе в газетах, ведьмы и колдуны так же никуда не исчезли – ведут ежедневный прием и собирают денюжку за привороты. Отметим, что и в современной Индии были и есть персонажи, ставившие себя рядом с Тирумуларом, Тилопой, Миларепой и других махасидхами. Для примера можно вспомнить тех же Шри Махапрабхуджи, Парамйогешвару Шри Девпуриджи и того же Дерваха бабу, который якобы прожил более 200 лет и предсказал распад СССР. Кстати, два ученика последнего долгое время скрывались где то на территории бывшего Советского Союза, так как в Индии их почему то обвинили  в мошенничестве. Да и сам Дерваха баба при жизни имел проблемы с полицией.

В общем, и в наши дни и на Востоке и на Западе есть достаточное количество «колдунов», «святых» и «гуру», «демонстрирующих» различные чудеса. Но, почему то, премия в один миллион долларов, установленная Фондом Джеймса Рэнди и гарантирующая любому, кто сможет продемонстрировать паранормальные способности в условиях корректно поставленного эксперимента, до сих пор не была выплачена. Никому. Ни одному претенденту.

Часто  говорят, что факиры, колдуны, маги и экстрасенсы это одно, а вот практикующие йоги – это совсем другое. Последние посвящают свою жизнь поиску просветления, а увлеченность  «сиддхами» - это препятствия на пути к освобождению и их демонстрация запрещена. В качестве примера обычно приводят описанный в Кеваддха сутта  запрет самого Будды на демонстрацию сиддх монахами перед мирянами. 

Впрочем,  современные буддистские лидеры более лояльны в этом вопросе. Вот и Далай Лама неоднократно призывал ученых к сотрудничеству в изучении необычных явлений, которые происходят с монахами во время медитации, в частности посмертной медитации «тукдам» и йоги внутреннего тепла - «туммо». 

Наверное, все религиозные учения все же заинтересованы в «чудесах» с тем, что бы доказать свою истинность, привлечь больше последователей и, соответственно, собрать больше пожертвований. Вспомним, что и сам Будда, достигнув Просветления, вернулся в свой родной город Капилавасту, где продемонстрировал целый ряд чудес  с тем, что бы получить почтение местных жителей и подготовить к обращению в буддизм:
«Наконец Будда прибыл в Капилавасту, окруженный двадцатью тысячами священнослужителей – его учеников. Царевичи шакья встретили его без должного почтения. Тогда Будда взмыл в воздух и изверг из тела потоки воды, напоив всех страждущих. Затем он изверг огонь, распространившийся по всей вселенной, но не опаливший даже паутину». 

Заметим, что когда заходит разговор о сиддхах, то начинается некоторая путаница в вопросе о том, что же можно отнести к сверхъестественным способностям, достигаемым с помощью медитации. Некоторые относят к сиддхи, например туммо – повышение внутреннего тепла - когда йог на морозе своим телом может сушить мокрые простыни. Но это лукавство. Сиддхи вполне точно описаны в йогической литературе – как индуистских, так и буддистских сутрах. Причем, как уже отмечалось, перечень сиддх зачастую совпадает, и ни «тукдам» ни «туммо» не входят в классический список сиддх. Однако, миллионы буддистских монахов и мирян по всему миру регулярно занимаются медитацией, а если верить буддистской космологии, то многие из них наверняка и в течение ряда прошлых жизней накапливали заслуги, но никто так и не смог до сих пор доказательно продемонстрировать, несмотря на готовность Далай Ламы сотрудничать с наукой,  какие либо сиддхи – из числа тех, что были описаны в суттах и которые якобы демонстрировал сам Будда. 

Так что, возможно, и прав был Алан Уотс, когда писал в своей книге «Путь дзен»:
«Западные понятия о достижениях буддизма слишком часто искажаются в угоду представлению о “таинственном Востоке”. Их породили фантастические сказки, которые десятилетиями распространялись в конце предыдущего и начале нашего столетия. Эти сенсационные сведения создавались на основе знания буддизма, почерпнутого не из первых рук, а из буквальных переводов мифологических отрывков сутр, где Будды и Бодхисаттвы наделялись бесчисленными чудесными и сверхчеловеческими свойствами». 

Интересен тот факт, что современные комментаторы «Йога сутры» Патанджали, в отличии от того же Вьясы, более сдержанно подходят к трактовке сиддх.  Например, Вьяса так разъясняет сутру, в которой описывается способность йога летать: 
«Благодаря санъяме (т.е. глубокому сосредоточению до уровня самадхи) на связи между телом и акашей (акаша – это субстанция пространства, физическое вместилище, в чем то соответствует европейскому понятию «эфира») или вследствие сосредоточения сознания на легкости, как у ваты, возникает способность передвижения в акаше.
Везде, где имеется физическое тело, есть и акаша, поскольку она «предоставляет» вместилище для тела. Связь с акашей и есть обретение такого вместилища. Практикуя санъяму на этой связи, йогин подчиняет себе связь с акашей. А достигнув сосредоточения сознания на легчайших объектах, таких, как вата и тому подобное, вплоть до атомов, йогин, подчинивший себе связь с акашей, сам становится невесомым. Благодаря такой легкости он может шагать по воде, а уже после этого может шагать даже по паутине, а затем и по солнечному лучу. И наконец, у него появляется способность передвигаться по собственной воле и в акаше». Заметим, что здесь явно идет речь о достижении невесомости физического тела человека. 
А вот трактовка этой же сутры более современным комментатором  - Свами Сарасвати: «Здесь прохождение сквозь пространство не означает перемещение или движение физического тела сквозь пространство. Когда практикуется самьяма, описанная в этой сутре, наступает стадия, когда йог может заставить свое тонкое тело двигаться в пространстве. Это не включает движение физического тела, вернее сказать, движется психическое тело. Физическое тело продолжает оставаться в определенном месте, а тонкое тело отделяется от него и движется через пространство».
Шри Кришнамачарьи еще дальше отходит от сверхъестественных интерпретаций: «Исследовав самьямой связи между телом и пространством, а также исследовав свойства объекта, который может летать подобно хлопковому пуху, можно получить знания о перемещении в пространстве. И снова это не означает, что мы можем научиться физически летать, но мы можем понять, что такое летать. Точно так же свойства хлопкового зернышка не позволяют ему летать, но зерно, перешедшее в стадию пуха, легко летает». Как можно заметить, разница в различных интерпретациях «йогического полета» более чем принципиальная. 

Итак, приводит ли медитация к появлению у практикующего сверхъестественных способностей? Ответ на этот вопрос скорее отрицательный, чем положительный – по крайней мере, в части многих классических сиддх, описанных в индийской религиозно-мистической литературе. Однако, не исключено, что при медитации проявляются феномены, которые не противоречат  физическим законам реального мира, но находятся за пределами обычных возможностей человека.

http://www.svter.ru/yogamenu/402-jog...i-siddkhi.html

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если кто еще не в курсе про фонд Рэнди, и желает срубить бабла на сиддхах по легкому, то вперед!

_Созданный в апреле 1996 года на взносы 300 крупнейших ученых мира и заинтересованных бизнесменов “Образовательный Фонд Джеймса Ренди” (James Randi Educational Foundation) проводит огромную работу по изучению всех чудес и сверхъестественных явлений. Фонд имеет современнейшие лаборатории для проведения всевозможных научных исследований и изучений. Его члены, в том числе неутомимый Джеймс Ренди разъезжает по всеми миру в поисках сверхъестественного. Джеймс Ренди не только изучает, он воспроизводит все изучаемые им чудеса и фокусы. 

В 1998 году “Фонд РЕНДИ” с полного согласия его учредителей объявил премию в миллион долларов каждому, кто продемонстрирует несомненное чудо или какое либо сверхъестественное явление. Было много соискателей, но достоверность чуда никто из соискателей пока не подтвердил. Сейчас “Фонд Ренди” увеличил приз до 2.000.000 (двух миллионов) долларов и заверил свои обязательства во всех юридических и финансовых инстанциях. Установлено, что “Фон Ренди” обладает средствами на сумму свыше 4,5 (четырех с половиной) миллионов долларов, депонировал на аккредитиве сумму в 2.000.000 миллиона долларов и готов за сутки рассчитаться с победителем конкурса._

----------

Legba (12.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (12.02.2013), Vladiimir (13.02.2013), Вантус (13.02.2013), Денис Евгеньев (12.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Браво, отличная формулировка).
> На месте Сураджа, я бы гордился.


Поразительно как умный, увлечённый, знающий (многим ламам фору даст) Сурадж стал кому-то поперёк горло.

----------


## Ондрий

справделивости ради, надо сказать, что любой колдун у которого есть хоть немного мозга должен будет понимать, что обратись он в этот фонд и успешно пройдя все тесты - .... ну пипец ему настанет, чо уж тут.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Германн (13.02.2013), Дмитрий С (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Этот фонд не интересуется откатом? ))

----------

Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> справделивости ради, надо сказать, что любой колдун у которого есть хоть немного мозга должен будет понимать, что обратись он в этот фонд и успешно пройдя все тесты - .... ну пипец ему настанет, чо уж тут.


Во-первых, если потом 500000 потратить на "программу защиты свидетелей" - хрен его кто найдет) И еще полтора ляма останется - неплохой гешефт.
Во вторых... А как же пожертвовать собой ради родного монастыря/ашрама? Да, самому кранты, зато гомпу новую отстроят братья. Заслуга-то какая!

----------

Вантус (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Во-первых, если потом 500000 потратить на "программу защиты свидетелей" - хрен его кто нВо-первых, если потом 500000 потратить на "программу защиты свидетелей" - хрен его кто найдет) И еще полтора ляма останется - неплохой гешефт.
> Во вторых... А как же пожертвовать собой ради родного монастыря/ашрама? Да, самому кранты, зато гомпу новую отстроят братья. Заслуга-то какая!
> айдет) И еще полтора ляма останется - неплохой гешефт.
> Во вторых... А как же пожертвовать собой ради родного монастыря/ашрама? Да, самому кранты, зато гомпу новую отстроят братья. Заслуга-то какая!


... и ведь не поспоришь.. 
Но тут другая проблема - сей ученый колдун подставит свою альма-матер и программу защиты свидетелей придется расширять на весь тантрический дацан. А это уже не выгодно.

ну а с третьей стороны - если он реальный колдун, нафига ему программа защиты свидетелей?))) взял бонус и заморочил умы преследователям. Как и сотрудником фонда.

----------


## Legba

> ... и ведь не поспоришь.. 
> Но тут другая проблема - сей ученый колдун подставит свою альма-матер и программу защиты свидетелей придется расширять на весь тантрический дацан.


У дацана есть секретное оружие супротив исследователей  и журналистов - ПП.

----------

Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> ... и ведь не поспоришь.. 
> Но тут другая проблема - сей ученый колдун подставит свою альма-матер и программу защиты свидетелей придется расширять на весь тантрический дацан. А это уже не выгодно.
> 
> ну а с третьей стороны - если он реальный колдун, нафига ему программа защиты свидетелей?))) взял бонус и заморочил умы преследователям. Как и сотрудником фонда.


Так если ясновидит и деньги нужны-посмотрел когда понижение-повышение курса валют и тот-же мильён без палева.

----------

Legba (12.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (12.02.2013), Tong Po (12.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Во-первых, если потом 500000 потратить на "программу защиты свидетелей" - хрен его кто найдет)


Если он настоящий колдун, его и так не найдут. )))
Разве что только свои. Но от них программа защиты не сработает.

----------

Legba (12.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если он настоящий колдун, его и так не найдут. )))
> Разве что только свои. Но от них программа защиты не сработает.


вот скорее именно это всех и останавливает.. ибо делиться надо!

----------

Legba (12.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И много Вы знаете буддистов-тантриков? Сами-то тантру практикуете в традиции? Или по и-нету пару лунгов получить умудрились? И всё, теперь эксперт?


Не эксперт. Крутился в буддийском движении с 1989 года, со школьного возраста (Прибежище принял в 15 лет, тогда же начал читать мантру Падмасамбхавы). Формально получил некоторые лунги и Прибежище в 1993. Жинены в 1996. Ванг получил только в 1998. Были падения. 
Кроме прочего, практиковал шиваитскую тантрическую садхану, сугубо для сравнения, имел дикшу: потом раскаялся в этом падении (в 1995). 
Вы начали обсуждать со мной логическую систему Дхармакирти - хотите продолжить?

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Браво, отличная формулировка).
> На месте Сураджа, я бы гордился.


А я бы нет. В "охоте на мускусного оленя" ничего позитивного нет. Нарушение же коренных обетов Ваджраяны, в лучшем случае, заканчивается проблемами в этой жизни - в худшем, приводит в Ад Авичи. Нарушение заключается в позиционировании Ваджраяны как самостоятельной религии, общей для буддизма и индуизма, с привлечением идей востоковедов в качестве буддийских, доктринальных. При том, что есть академическая мода, всяческие глюки ненаучные в среде гуманитариев, кафедральные войны, или же прямая ангажированность (когда индус-востоковед - традиционный индуист).

С научной точки зрения, подход Сураджа противоречит методологии О.О. Розенберга. Отправной точкой в изучении буддизма должна быть живая традиция наших дней, а не умозрительное конструирование "настоящего буддизма". Как показывает история науки (которая никого ничему не учит), умозрительное конструирование имеет свойство удивительным образом воспроизводить те формы дискурса, что общеприняты, в данный момент, в культуре исследователя. От предмета исследования ничего не остаётся.

----------


## Legba

> А я бы нет. В "охоте на мускусного оленя" ничего позитивного нет.


Вы очень уж серьезны, как я погляжу) Ну, ОК, будь по Вашему.
Если встать на "правоверную" позицию - Вы совершенно, 1000% правы.
Беда "правоверной" позиции только одна - это монокультурность. Потому как "правоверные" других религиозных традиций,
радостно отправят Вас в ад - как раз *за* четкое исповедание своей религии. Но - на это вполне можно забить.
Тибетский Буддизм дает отличную, внутренне непротиворечивую картину мира.
С ней немного сложно ужиться в таких областях как география, физиология и т.п. - но усилие над собой сделать можно.))
Однако. Данную позицию вовсе не обязаны исповедовать все.
И странно на этом настаивать)) И уж тем более - демонизировать тех, кто считает нетрадиционный подход к проблеме - 
более адекватным для себя лично. С точки зрения дьякона Кураева Вы попадете в ад точно также, как Сурадж))
Так что, как говаривал председатель Мао:
*"Пусть расцветают сто цветов, пусть соперничают сто школ"*

----------

Sten (13.02.2013), Tong Po (13.02.2013), Дубинин (12.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013), Ондрий (12.02.2013), Сергей Хос (12.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

"Без чистой мотивации, практики и посвящения мы не сможем быть Бодхисаттвой или же практиком тантры. Если мы осмеливаемся действовать в таком духе, наши действия будут полностью противоречить принципам Ваджраяны. Это будет неверная, или извращённая тантра, и мы пойдём по пути Рудры.
Имя Рудра принадлежит человеку, который жил много эонов назад, и был сыном очень богатого купца. Он жил в этом мире очень давно, задолго до Будды Шакьямуни. Впоследствии его имя стали использовать как нарицательное, обозначающее человека, извращающего учения тантры. Однажды он отправился к одному выдающемуся Ламе. С ним пошёл слуга, и они оба испросили наставлений. Получив одни и те же наставления, они вернулись домой, чтобы их изучать и практиковать. Некоторое время спустя они собрались, чтобы обсудить обретённый опыт и понимание. К их удивлению, оказалось, что они ни в чём не могут согласиться. Их точки зрения были диаметрально противоположными, и поэтому они решили вернуться к учителю и спросить, кто прав. Учитель выслушал обоих и сказал, что прав слуга. Хозяину это было чрезвычайно неприятно. "Ты мне больше не Учитель! - воскликнул он. - Ты судишь абсолютно предвзято, ты заодно с моим слугой. Больше не стану слушать ни тебя, ни кого-то другого. Буду распоряжаться собой сам! Буду следовать собственным суждениям и делать то, что считаю правильным!" С этими словами он удалился и стал практиковать собственные представления об Учении. Делая всё неправильно, он накопил очень мощную негативную карму. Некоторое время спустя он переродился чрезвычайно сильным и влиятельным человеком, но в то же время очень злым. Тогда его звали Рудра. Он покорил почти весь мир и всюду распространил своё дурное влияние. Даже боги, видя его, дрожали, и он держал всех в своей власти, в том числе духов. Никто не осмеливался выступить против него. Тогда люди обратились к его бывшему учителю и слуге, которые к тому времени достигли высоких степеней просветления. Их попросили о помощи, сказав, что только им под силу положить конец злодеяниям Рудры. Учитывая, что у них была кармическая связь из прошлых жизней, они согласились и проявились перед Рудрой, занятым своими жестокими делами. Они преобразились в коня и свинью и вошли в его тело; оказавшись внутри, они стали огромными, причинив ему нестерпимую боль. Так как они были внутри, Рудра ничего не мог с ними сделать. Находясь там, они напомнили ему о его злодеяниях. Они уговорили его раскаяться и научлили, как совершать правильные поступки. Тогда он вспомнил те слова, что Учитель говорил ему в прошлом, и на этот раз их понял. Чувствуя глубочайшее раскаяние, он поднёс своё тело, чтобы оно служило примером того, как кто-то, бывший воплощением зла, внезапно преобразился и стал примером добродетели. Начиная с этого момента, его внешний вид стали использовать как символ в практике Ваджраяны. После покорения он стал гневным божеством - защитником Дхармы" - _Рингу Тулку, "Путь к бесстрашию" М. 2012 - стр. 202-203._

Традиционная Ваджраяна:
http://dharma.ru/details/3413

Обеты Ваджраяны:
http://dharma.ru/details/3744

----------


## Германн

> Да, действительно, всем известно, как магия помогла сохранить в целости и сохранности тексты в Наланде.


Ещё до разрушения Наланды Атиша удивлялся, как много в Тибете сохранилось текстов Ваджраяны, уже утраченных в Индии. Буддисты всё предвидели и позаботились о сохранении Учения гораздо раньше, чем произошли печальные события, без всякой магии. Есть вещи очевидные настолько же, как то, что следующим Папой Римским станет кардинал Питер Тарксон. Буддизм в Индии стал приходить в упадок ещё до вторжения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть вещи очевидные настолько же, как то, что следующим Папой Римским станет кардинал Питер Тарксон.


кстати, открыты ставки на тотализаторе.
можно неплохо подзаработать

----------

Германн (13.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ещё до разрушения Наланды Атиша удивлялся, как много в Тибете сохранилось текстов Ваджраяны, уже утраченных в Индии. Буддисты всё предвидели и позаботились о сохранении Учения гораздо раньше, чем произошли печальные события, без всякой магии.


Вы сами придумали или как? Список текстов не ограничивается только ламримами. Германн хватить сочинять уже.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если кто еще не в курсе про фонд Рэнди, и желает срубить бабла на сиддхах по легкому, то вперед!
> 
> _Созданный в апреле 1996 года на взносы 300 крупнейших ученых мира и заинтересованных бизнесменов “Образовательный Фонд Джеймса Ренди” (James Randi Educational Foundation) проводит огромную работу по изучению всех чудес и сверхъестественных явлений. Фонд имеет современнейшие лаборатории для проведения всевозможных научных исследований и изучений. Его члены, в том числе неутомимый Джеймс Ренди разъезжает по всеми миру в поисках сверхъестественного. Джеймс Ренди не только изучает, он воспроизводит все изучаемые им чудеса и фокусы. 
> 
> В 1998 году “Фонд РЕНДИ” с полного согласия его учредителей объявил премию в миллион долларов каждому, кто продемонстрирует несомненное чудо или какое либо сверхъестественное явление. Было много соискателей, но достоверность чуда никто из соискателей пока не подтвердил. Сейчас “Фонд Ренди” увеличил приз до 2.000.000 (двух миллионов) долларов и заверил свои обязательства во всех юридических и финансовых инстанциях. Установлено, что “Фон Ренди” обладает средствами на сумму свыше 4,5 (четырех с половиной) миллионов долларов, депонировал на аккредитиве сумму в 2.000.000 миллиона долларов и готов за сутки рассчитаться с победителем конкурса._




Как я прочитал, этому фонду уже более пятнадцати лет. Неутомимый Джеймс Рэнди разъезжает по миру. В поисках чудес. А дальше неясно: то ли он их находит и изучает, то ли что? Если сей дядя воспроизводит чудеса (так написано!), пускай "заинтересованные бизнесмены" это подтвердят. Если " неутомимо развенчивает" - не надо называть "это работой по изучению". Просто дядя нашел себе "экологическую нишу" среди работников орального фронта...

А вообще, если человек тратит деньги на фигню, он дурак. Хотя, конечно, "заинтересованные бизнесмены" всегда найдутся...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> кстати, открыты ставки на тотализаторе.
> можно неплохо подзаработать


В день ухода Папы с его поста в собор Св.Петра в Риме ударила молния. Сегодня подтверждено, что это был не фотошоп - мы видели даже фрагмент видеоролика.



Чорная магия? :Smilie: 
______________________________________________________________________________

Я бы поставила на Angelo Scola - оч. сильный товарисч :Smilie:  Молодой - 71, кожа белая.

----------


## Ондрий

Причем тут магия? Б-г не подписывает обходной лист.

----------

Tong Po (13.02.2013), Беня (02.03.2013), Кузьмич (13.02.2013), Сергей Хос (13.02.2013), Сергей Ч (13.02.2013), Тензин Таши (13.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> В день ухода Папы с его поста в собор Св.Петра в Риме ударила молния. Сегодня подтверждено, что это был не фотошоп - мы видели даже фрагмент видеоролика.
> 
> Чорная магия?


С чего бы? Молния ведь белая.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С чего бы? Молния ведь белая.


 Миларепин град тоже был белый.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Sten

вопрос о Наланде, конечно, занятный и он касается реальности сиддх, но я из тех, кто по косвенным (а может и не таким уж и косвенным) данным убедился в их существовании. чудесных волшебств не жду, но на описанные ступени пути очень надеюсь. со стороны кажется, что ныне люди настолько пресытились сенсациями, настолько наша повседневная жизнь заполнена чудесными техническими аппаратами, что удивить людей крайне трудно. да и если так посмотреть на полезность иной сиддхи и временные трудозатраты на нее, то желание чудес как-то само отпадает. большинство сиддх т.с. в могилу не унесешь. т.е. в следующей жизни всего придется заново достигать. только при достижении высших сиддх, - сиддх ума, если не ошибаюсь, - они никуда не деваются в процессе перерождений. 
обычные сиддхи, как видится, во многом зависят от связей - с божествами миров и элементов. надо думать, у этих божеств есть лпределенные ресурсы, возможности, есть и свои обстоятельства времени и места и т.п.  если следовать этой логике, то не во всякий момент йогин может по своему желанию достичь чего ему угодно. веление времени нельзя отменить, под него можно только подстроиться. кто сумел все сделать вовремя и первым - тот произвел внешний эффект. кто не настолько прозорлив и ловок - отдыхает. мне думается, здесь как-то так. так более похоже на правду, чем по-христиански верить в творение из НИЧТО. все со всем связано. 
слышал, что после разорения Наланды от всех буддийских текстов осталось около 10 %.. маловато. может быть, и ко времени гибели библиотеки в ней скоптлось много шелухи. может быть, не все так уж трагично. были времени, когда ничего не записывалось. были и те, кто все помнил.. таких называли Махариши. есть еще и дакини и другие существа. история - это истерии: драмы, конфликты, войны и прочая. не йогины должны этим заниматься, кровь проливать.

----------


## Sten

хотя почитаешь какую-нибудь историю тантры Ямантаки, так покажется, что йоги ничем кроме кровопролития и не занимались вообще.)  а более всего интересно, что все эти факты, даже самые мизерные, были с большой трательностью записаны (с чьих-то слов разумеется) и переданы потомкам как доказательство силы этой тантры. а почитаешь, впечатление самое что ни на есть отвратное)) каждому свое

----------


## Нико

> хотя почитаешь какую-нибудь историю тантры Ямантаки, так покажется, что йоги ничем кроме кровопролития и не занимались вообще.)  а более всего интересно, что все эти факты, даже самые мизерные, были с большой трательностью записаны (с чьих-то слов разумеется) и переданы потомкам как доказательство силы этой тантры. а почитаешь, впечатление самое что ни на есть отвратное)) каждому свое


А Вы где читали подобные истории?

----------


## Sten

> А Вы где читали подобные истории?


конкретно вспоминаю историю Ямантаки. переводчик дал почитать. к нему, если что)

----------


## Нико

> конкретно вспоминаю историю Ямантаки. переводчик дал почитать. к нему, если что)


Какой переводчик, что за текст?

----------


## Sten

> Какой переводчик, что за текст?


текста сейчас с собой нет, поэтому точного названия сказать не смогу. а переводчик Вагид Рагимов.

----------


## Нико

> текста сейчас с собой нет, поэтому точного названия сказать не смогу. а переводчик Вагид Рагимов.


Жаль, что не можете сказать название. А заодно и ссылку дать.

----------


## Sten

> Жаль, что не можете сказать название. А заодно и ссылку дать.


жалеть не о чем, т.к. ссылок нет и делиться нельзя. можно просто спросить Вагида. уже прошло года 2-3 с того времени. может быть, ее скоро издадут? я не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> жалеть не о чем, т.к. ссылок нет и делиться нельзя. можно просто спросить Вагида. уже прошло года 2-3 с того времени. может быть, ее скоро издадут? я не знаю.


Со мной можно делиться, по понятным причинам. А с Вагидом я не знакома.

----------


## Sten

> Со мной можно делиться, по понятным причинам. А с Вагидом я не знакома.


дня через 2 попробую найти для вас.

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Со мной можно делиться, по понятным причинам.


А каковы эти "понятные причины"?

----------


## Нико

> А каковы эти "понятные причины"?


Тантру Ямантаки много раз получала. И переводила. Если уж так интересно.

----------

Nickson (14.10.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Тантру Ямантаки много раз получала. И переводила. Если уж так интересно.


С каких пор это стало критерием допуска? Если "я" (рядом) с Вами на посвящении не сидел, не видел, не знаю = на посвящении не был, ничего не знаю, такое название первый раз слышу  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> С каких пор это стало критерием допуска? Если "я" (рядом) с Вами на посвящении не сидел, не видел, не знаю = на посвящении не был, ничего не знаю, такое название первый раз слышу


"Критерий допуска" к изучению материалов по определённой тантре -- это получение посвящения от квалифицированного Гуру. Если Вы не знали об этом  раньше. Если Вы на посвящении не были, рядом со мной или нет, не имеете права читать определённые тексты.

----------

Nickson (14.10.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> "Критерий допуска" к изучению материалов по определённой тантре -- это получение посвящения от квалифицированного Гуру. Если Вы не знали об этом  раньше. Если Вы на посвящении не были, рядом со мной или нет, не имеете права читать определённые тексты.


Понятия не имею, о чём это Вы говорите. Разрешил Вам Ваш Гуру изучать ту или иную тантру - это Ваши с Гуру тёрки. Если я Вас не знаю или не помню, что Вы были на посвящении = первый раз слышу такое называние.

----------


## Нико

> первый раз слышу такое называние.


Называние чего? Тантры Ямантаки?

----------


## Greedy

> Называние чего? Тантры Ямантаки?


Например, название тантры, такое как Ямантаки. 
Не говоря уже о том, чтобы делится текстами или пониманием тантры с тем, кто не был на одном и том же посвящении или, к своей забывчивости, не помню, что это человек был на одном со мной посвящении.
За исключением, если Гуру дал добро на публичную активность в отношении конкретной тантры.

----------


## Нико

> Например, название тантры, такое как Ямантаки.


Ну, Дордже Жигжедом это обзовите. Или Ваджрабхайравой. 




> Не говоря уже о том, чтобы делится текстами или пониманием тантры с тем, кто не был на одном и том же посвящении или, к своей забывчивости, не помню, что это человек был на одном со мной посвящении.


Можно в личку написать, где, у кого, в каком году Вы это получали. 




> За исключением, если Гуру дал добро на публичную активность в отношении конкретной тантры.


Были переведены на русский малая и обширная садханы. Не только мной. Без одобрения Гуру -- как же это могло произойти?

----------

Nickson (14.10.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Можно в личку написать, где, у кого, в каком году Вы это получали.


Понятия не имею, о чём это Вы. Хоть в личку, хоть публично.




> Были переведены на русский малая и обширная садханы. Не только мной. Без одобрения Гуру -- как же это могло произойти?


Это дело тех, кто переводит и распространяет. Тут я ничего не могу сказать, потому что понятия не имею, о чём тут вообще можно говорить. Несведущ.

----------


## Нико

> Понятия не имею, о чём это Вы. Хоть в личку, хоть публично.


Ясно тогда.

----------


## Sten

> Например, название тантры, такое как Ямантаки. 
> Не говоря уже о том, чтобы делится текстами или пониманием тантры с тем, кто не был на одном и том же посвящении или, к своей забывчивости, не помню, что это человек был на одном со мной посвящении.
> За исключением, если Гуру дал добро на публичную активность в отношении конкретной тантры.


  чистоплюйство и формализм - это зло. есть такие индивиды, играющие в адептов тайных собраний, и любящие поучать. встречал. вы из каких будете?
  нигде не встречал, что нельзя делиться информацией и текстами о практиках Идамой (на которые Гуру лично не наложен гриф секретности) с людьми имеющими соответствующие ванги, если они просят. пусть и не непосредственные ваджрные родственники, тут нет проблемы. лично у меня больше вопросов к самим учетелям приезжающим и дающим открыто то, что сами называю "тайном мантрой". не вижу проблемы спросить человека о посвящениях, если он спрашивает о текстах. главное, знать, чем делиться можно, а чем нельзя.

а по поводу делиться "пониманием тантры" - это вы лихо!  а чем вы здесь на БФ еще занимаетесь? да и ваше и наше понимание пока в канонических текстах не воплощено, а потому мы можем трепаться с сангхой о любом своем понимании.

----------

Nickson (15.10.2014)

----------


## Legba

Нико!
Если тебе интересны разные людоедские подробности - можно читать:
1. "Шестикнижие" Лалитаваджры - на него тут уже дали ссылку.
2. Намтар (кажется, их несколько) Ра Лоцзавы.

----------

Nickson (15.10.2014), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Нико (02.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Германн



----------


## Беня

> Если же серьезно - никакие сиддхи не способны изменить карму.
> Если кармических причин для события нет вовсе, никакие сиддхи его не вызовут.
> И если причины непреодолимо сильны, то будь ты хоть сам Будда, ничего не поделаешь.


Это с ситуацией "в мире" скажем так. А ведь нечто подобное применимо и к самому обладателю сиддх. Т.е. не каждому это дано, однако народ считает что если нет технологии и нельзя этому любого колхозника по брошюре обучить, то не труЪ. Почему то не понимают что методики и описанные закономерности они для тех кто что то могёт, а не для любого кто захотел. Т.е. задача у них скорее о том как применить то чем обладаешь, а не о том как получить то чего ты хочешь, но чем не владеешь.

Для того чтоб летать надо самолёт настоящий иметь изначально. В противном случае имеем нечто вроде Карго культа и как следствие разочарование с категоричным выводом - "Надурили!!!"

----------


## Nickson

Вот получается что всякие невежды лезуть куда не следует не имея ни вангов ни тем более лунгов сказанно же ! Что без посвящения лучше не читать садхану все, что будет это только вред себе и своему воплощению а максимум от свиты получете по купалу :Smilie: ) шютка :Smilie: )

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот получается что всякие невежды лезуть куда не следует не имея ни вангов ни тем более лунгов сказанно же ! Что без посвящения лучше не читать садхану все, что будет это только вред себе и своему воплощению а максимум от свиты получете по купалу) шютка)


Без посвящения в запятые русского языка лучше даже не писать, а не только читать.

----------

Olle (16.10.2014), Аурум (16.10.2014), Гошка (16.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2014)

----------


## Nickson

Техническая ошибка :Smilie:  пропуска запятой :Smilie: ) нельзя сравнивать с запретам на изучения магии в ваджраяны безпосвящения ибо вред ! Наносится тогда и самому и другим.

----------


## Sam

2Кузъмич Ты видно по тебе, заповеди Бога нарушаеш и поэтому чиниш страдание и всем живым существам.. Людям и животным и природе. Ты видимо еш, мясо, рыбу, яйца и этим мучаеш свое тело и потворствуеш убийству животных мучая их.

----------


## Нико

> 2Кузъмич Ты видно по тебе, заповеди Бога нарушаеш и поэтому чиниш страдание и всем живым существам.. Людям и животным и и природе. Ты видимо еш, мясо, рыбу, яйца и этим мучаеш свое тело и потворствуеш убийству животных мучая их.


Это не реинкарнация Никсона?

----------


## PampKin Head

Между прочим, "Истину от Бога" ака Исход 22:20 никто не отменял.  А это завет прямого действия. 

Воцерковленным ханжам на заметку.

----------


## Кузьмич

> 2Кузъмич Ты видно по тебе, заповеди Бога нарушаеш и поэтому чиниш страдание и всем живым существам.. Людям и животным и природе. Ты видимо еш, мясо, рыбу, яйца и этим мучаеш свое тело и потворствуеш убийству животных мучая их.


Сам нарушаю, сам чиню! Я - есть! Я - ем! I am!!! И во веки веков..

----------

Нико (30.03.2015)

----------


## Ден

очень интересно.

это мое первое сообщение. пишу с целью отправлять сообщения прямым контактерам с иллюзорными гневными божествами. 
насчет черной магии в ВаджраЯне ничего по существу, не могу сказать. пока. 
простите за офтоп.

подпесь: To stop anger for even a second is a real miracle.

----------


## Антончик

> это мое первое сообщение. пишу с целью отправлять сообщения прямым контактерам с иллюзорными гневными божествами.


Различать контактёра и божество как разные сущности - не есть высокоуровневый ваджраянский подход )))))

----------


## Ден

Антон, имеется ввиду, когда зная о неделимости сансары и нирваны, о  пустоте всех форм, все таки обращаюсь к возможному источнику Знания, под определенным именем. чтобы, как то, обозначить черту. Не к [идаму] же, здесь, обращаться. 
 я ясно изложил поправку? :Smilie:  

и снизу подпись: Главный [Учитель] - Ваш собственный Ум

----------


## Рэлпей

> Объясните, пожалуйста, зачем в некоторых тантрах, например в Ваджрабхайрава-тантре, излагаются способы причинения вреда живым существам (насылание смерти, болезни, безумия и т.п.)? Я понимаю роль и необходимость гневных форм просветленных существ в деле преобразования существ зловредных и невосприимчивых. Также у меня не вызывает возражений такой тантрический "инструментарий" как человеческие кости, черепа и т.п. - подобные вещи естественно будут присутствовать в практиках, связанных с гневными божествами. В практике Чод, например, я не вижу ничего недопустимого. Мне самому, скорее всего, не хватило бы духа заниматься Чод, но к тому, кто реально практикует, я испытываю большое уважение. С этим ясно. Но я недоумеваю, зачем же обучать людей способам причинения вреда другим, как это делается в Ваджрабхайраве? Пусть просветленные и сострадательные существа искусно распоряжаются разрушительными энергиями. Для них, собственно, все эти магические приемы, изложенные в Ваджрабхайраве, вообще не нужны, эти приемы передаются именно людям. А могут ли люди правильно распорядится этой силой, и вообще, имеют ли на нее право?


Ну нельзя сказать, что это часть Ямантака-тантры, есть и в других частях буддийских тантр подобные советы, как убить человека или как сокрушить армию, как сделать человека рабом и т.д. Тут необходимо понимать когда и как формировались эти самые тантры. Ямантака и шаманизм, Чод и прочие вещи - не стоит считать буддийскими, также как и причинение или одно только желание причинить вред ЖС - к буддийским практикам. Поэтому тут следует быть избирательным и осторожным и не менять шило на мыло.

 Любой анализ, любое слово или любое действие в тантрах можно сравнить с практикой и теорией сутры, если оно не согласуется с сутрами, что ж в мусор это и без всякого сожаления...

Нет такой вещи как черная или белая магия в Ваджраяне... Это относится к христианству или араамитским сектам, нежели к буддийским традициям или подходу. Не следует это путать.

----------

